# Medical and Hospital facilities updates



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Urology Center work continues, State of the Art Hospital in Final Stages .








Doctors Hospital Lahore








DHQ Hospital, Vehari







Hospital, Bahria Town Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

bahria town hospital islamabad








"Under Construction Hospital Manki Shareef in Nowshera,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi








400 bed hospital at NIPA chowrangi, Karachi







Peshawar































Construction of CMH Lahore Medical and Dental College 








AFID Building in CMH, Rawalpindi. 







Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viny

This is interesting, is this a tie up with India based Sir Ganga Ram Hospital? 
Over all its good to see some good hospital infra is coming up, much needed for society and country at large. 
I hope these are affordable too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Viny said:


> This is interesting, is this a tie up with India based Sir Ganga Ram Hospital?



No. This is extension to Ganga Ram Hospital.

Ganga Ram Hospital is a 550-bed hospital in Lahore. This was the original hospital established by Sir Ganga Ram Agrawal, a Civil Engineer who served the British Government. He established it in 1921 at Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria University Medical & Dental College Karachi











*DUBAI/RAWALPINDI: The second phase of the United Arab Emirates-funded military hospital in Pakistan has been completed. The hospital is built in Rawalpindi at the cost of US$108 million.*

The opening ceremony was attended by Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, UAE Ambassador to Pakistan Isa Abdullah Basha Al Nuaimi, Director of the UAE's Pakistan Assistance Programme (UAEPAP) Abdullah Khalifa Al Ghafli, number of senior Pakistani Army officers, senior government officials and the hospital staff.







Government Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar - KPK 







Taj Medical Complex Karachi








Shalamar Hospital Lahore







National Hospital Lahore








Fauji Foundation Hospital Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak addressed MoUs Signing Ceremony with USAID at CM House Peshawar.

Two agreements were inked in Health Sector on this occasion. Under the 1st Agreement, USAID will provide 15 million dollars (Rs. 1.6 billion approximately) plus technical support for *"Establishment and Operationalization Of Burn and Trauma Hospital at Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar.
*
The building of this *120-bed burn centre* is almost (90%) completed by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa C&W department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cardiac institute for children in Lahore.*

LAHORE - Pakistan Children Heart Foundation, with the help of Punjab government, will establish a center of excellence cardiac institute for children in Lahore.

It was informed at a meeting held on Tuesday to review establishing the center of excellence with Minister Specialized Healthcare and Medical Education Kh Salman Rafiq in the chair. Pakistan Children Heart Foundation Chief Executive Muhammad Farhan, Special Secretary Specialized Healthcare Dr Sajid Chauhan, Additional Secretary Technical Dr Salman Shahid, Dean Institute of Child Health and Children’s Hospital Prof Masood Sadiq and Medical Director Children’s Hospital Prof Ahsan Waheed Rathore attended the meeting.

Prof Masood Sadiq informed the meeting that extension plan has increased capacity of the hospital. He said that on average 1,000 cardiac operations were been carried out annually at Children’s Hospital.

Farhan informed that the Foundation has so far borne expenditure of cardiac surgeries of 690 children. He added that one surgery costs Rs0.4 to 0.5 million.

An area of nine kanal land was available on Ferozepur Road for the center of excellence, according to the Foundation’s CEO. He also said that renowned cardiac surgeons from abroad were ready to perform surgeries Free.

He informed that the estimated cost of the project was about Rs1.3 billion.

http://nation.com.pk/lahore/07-Jun-2...be-established

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan Medical Complex Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Defence Housing Authority Medical City Lahore model.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PDWP okays three development schemes*


LAHORE - The Punjab Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) has approved three development schemes of Health and Agriculture sectors with an estimated cost of Rs6,016.35 million.

These schemes were approved in the 77th meeting of Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) of current fiscal year 2016-17 presided over by P&D Chairman Muhammad Jahanzeb Khan. P&D Provincial Secretary Iftikhar Ali Sahoo, all members of the Planning & Development Board, provincial secretaries concerned and other senior representatives of the relevant provincial departments also attended the meeting.

The approved development schemes included: Construction of *128 Bed Mother & Child Care Hospital, Murree *at the cost of Rs4157.000 million, *Construction of Cardiology & Cardiac Surgery Block at BV Hospital Bahawalpur* (Revised) at the cost of Rs1707.684 million Effective Pest Management in Cotton Crop through Subsidised Provision of Spray Machines in Core Cotton District of Punjab at the cost of Rs151.666 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's first robotic urological surgery performed at SIUT Karachi. SIUT providing treatment free of cost with dignity.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Mother & Child Care Hospital...Murree*

Mother & Child Care Hospital, Murree will be a state of the art medical centre which will house a facility of 100 beds. This hospital is intended to cater to maternity issues of women and diseases of infants. The proposed site for the hospital building is near a general bus stand. It has usable area of about 18 kanals and has access from road connected to Sunny Bank Chowk. The site is currently being used by healthcare department and has existing features like residences, clinic and parking for ambulances. 

*The hospital will include the following: *
- 100 beds hospital complex 
- Emergency Block 
- OPD 
- Ambulance & Car Parking 
- Private rooms 
- Diagnostic Department 
- Wards & Delivery suites




























Work has begun on *Mother and Child Care Center in Murree.* Hospital building is designed following guidelines from JIC, leading health care standards.

This will be a fully furnished and equipped multi-storey 128 bed building designed to provide medical services for Gynae, Peads and ENT etc. The design has flexibility to be converted into a General Hospital at a later stage.
This work is being executed under Prime Minister's vision to build a world class hospital in Murree.



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Hospital Karachi Complete

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An essential addition for the people of Southern Punjab and also the adjacent areas of Sindh and Balochistan province in the provision of health services.

30 bedded highly equipped and state of the art paeds ICU at Sheikh Zayed Medical College/Hospital Rahim Yar Khan was inaugurated today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FAW-Alhaj Motors Pakistan have started the local manufacture of fully equipped ambulances.
__________________


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI | Medical City 

*


























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hospital construction in Sukkur nearing completion.


----------



## RangeMaster

Institute of Urology and Transplantation Center Rawalpindi.











30 bedded highly equipped paeds ICU at Sheikh Zaid Medical College and Hospital Rahim Yard Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

All pictures posted previously.


----------



## ghazi52

Memon Medical Institute and Hospital. Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak inaugurated the *Upgradation of Saidu Hospital to a full-fledged 500 Bedded Hospital,* and also inaugurated the Construction work of Academic Block, Hostel, Lecture Theatres and Labs for the Saidu Medical College.


----------



## ghazi52

Benazir Bhuto Cardiac Care Hospital Tando Muhammad Khan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center's Project Update:
The construction of state-of-the-art Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center (PKLI&RC) in Lahore, Pakistan has been on going at a rapid pace as the management aims to inaugurate the first phase of the hospital with 114 beds by end of December 2017. 
A promise made to save lives by Dr. Saeed Akhter and his team, 10 years back, with Pakistan Kidney Institute is reaffirmed today in the form of PKLI&RC.


----------



## ghazi52

Recently constructed OPD at Hayatabad Medical Complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Upgradation and construction of DHQ Sialkot and teaching hospital*

656,984 sq ft


----------



## ghazi52

The CDWP approved two projects in the health sector costing Rs4.7 billion for building the *Gilgit Institute of Nuclear Medicine*, Oncology and Radiotherapy and Gujranwala Institute of Nuclear Medicine and Radiotherapy. The projects will result in the establishment of a cancer treatment facility in Gilgit, Gujranwala and its surroundings. The projects will cater to preventive as well as curative care.The minister directed that patients should be facilitated without any inconvenience in the treatment process.


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

National institutes of cardiovascular diseases,Larkana Branch












Begum Akhtar Rukhsana Trust Hospital, Bahria, Karachi;part of the Bahria group of Hospitals,Pakistan's most modern and fastest growing group of private hospitals.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center's Project Update:
The construction of state-of-the-art Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center (PKLI&RC) in Lahore, Pakistan has been on going at a rapid pace as the management aims to inaugurate the first phase of the hospital with 114 beds by end of December 2017. 
A promise made to save lives by Dr. Saeed Akhter and his team, 10 years back, with Pakistan Kidney Institute is reaffirmed today in the form of PKLI&RC.




















Khairpur Mirs Civil Hospital


----------



## ghazi52

The Federal Government has approved first ever Cancer Hospital project in Gilgit-Baltistan and include it in Public Sector development program.

Atomic Energy Commission of Pakistan will spend 2.3 billion rupees on construction this project and complete it within the next three years.

After completion of this project, the patients of breast, stomach and chest Cancer will get treatment facility at their door step instead of visiting other parts of the Country.


----------



## ghazi52

BINO Hospital Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

Maternity department in JPMC Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kidney centre Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Social Security hospital, Susan road. Faisalabad.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

ghazi52 said:


> "Under Construction Hospital Manki Shareef in Nowshera,


*Category-D Manki Sharif hospital is ready to be inaugurated*
*















*

*Upgraded Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar*
*









*

*Ayub Teaching Hospital Abbotabad gets upgraded and renovated Emergency and Accident Ward*
*


















*

*

"Under Construction Category-D Hospital in Swabi KPK,*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The newly renovated Ayub Medical Hospital in Abbottabad


----------



## ghazi52

Taluka hospital Kotri, Jamshoro district nearing completion


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

US-Pakistan Center for Advanced Studies in Water inaugurated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Institute of Kidney Diseases is being constructed at the Cost of Rs. 1.5 Billion.


----------



## ghazi52

Hepatitis Program and Prevention Program Kasur.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Colour Lines introduced in LRH #Peshawar to better guide the patients to their concerned departments with ease*
*













*


----------



## ghazi52

New Dental Teaching unit at Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences LUMHS Jamshoro, 




















..


----------



## ghazi52

*Okara DHQ Hospital being upgraded*

OKARA: The Okara District Headquarters Hospital will be upgraded from 250 beds to 500 beds.
Mr Juj said then prime minister Nawaz Sharif, during his visit to the Okara city in April 2017, had pledged on his demand to upgrade the DHQ Hospital. In pursuance of the project, Rs700 million had been sanctioned and would be released soon.

Mr Juj also granted a generator and computers for the dispensary.

Dr Khanam said soon a medical conference would be arranged in Okara to update doctors’ professional competence.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1352236


*Proposed Render*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
3D model of City Hospital Swabi*
















* 

Peshawar :
New State-of-the-art Building of Accident & Emergency in final stages; having 300 bed capacity.*
*












*

*==================================================================

Free treatment now in Private Hospital under Sihat Insaf Card at RMI (Rehman Medical Hospital) Private Hospital*
*



*

=======================================================================
*Aerial view of under construction Kohat Medical College.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh Government Hands Over 18 Ambulances to SESSI Hospitals*


----------



## ghazi52

Ghazi Khan Medical College. DGK.


----------



## ghazi52

New constructed Gomal Medical college. DIK.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Construction of New Clinical Tower at SKMCH&RC, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar General Hospital. Hayatabad


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa receives it's first MOBILE EMERGENCY UNIT. 
First unit is a sample being inspected by Sacertary of Health and Medical Warehouse Team.
A good initiative by KPK Government.


----------



## ghazi52

Services Hospital, Lahore: Multi-storey building of OPD/Inpatients has been completed. Secretary Health has directed the concerned officers to finalize all the arrangements by 31st August to inaugurate the nine storey building.
- By completion of this project, another 320 beds have been included in the system.
- Peaditrics, psychiatry and endocrine wards have been shifted to the new building.
- Electronic token system and comfortable waiting area for the patients has also been provided in the outdoor block.
- Soft launching of the block has been made in the best interest of the patients.


 ............................................................................................ 
وزیراعلیٰ پنجاب محمد شہبازشریف نے چلڈرن ہسپتال لاہور میں 614بستروں پر مشتمل نئے انڈور بلاک کاافتتاح کردیا ... ڈھائی ارب روپے کی لاگت سے تیار ہونیوالے بلاک کے افتتاح کے بعد چلڈرن ہسپتال میں بستروں کی تعداد 1100ہوگئی ہے ... نئے بلاک میں 16نئے آپریشن تھیٹرز بھی بنائے گئے ہیں ... بچوں کے کینسر وارڈ کیلئے بستروں کی تعداد 100تک بڑھا دی گئی ہے ... رواں ماہ میں پہلے مریض کا بون میروٹرانسپلانٹ ہوگا۔

یہاں بہترین علاج ہورہاہے ۔بچوں کے ماؤں کی وزیراعلیٰ سے گفتگو
ڈاکٹرز ،نرسیں اورعملہ بہت اچھا ہے ... ہمارے بچوں کا اعلی معیار کا علاج فری ہورہا ہے ۔بچوں کے ماؤں کی وزیراعلیٰ سے گفتگو
وزیراعلیٰ نے زیر علاج بچوں سے پیار کیا اوران کی جلد صحت یابی کیلئے دعا کی

ہسپتال میں صفائی کا معیار انتہائی معیاری ہونا چاہیے۔شہبازشریف


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*The Federal #Government has decided to construct a #cancer #hospital in #Mardan at a cost of two billion rupees.*
*





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909685982580092928*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Private hospital? NO !

Its KP Government hospital in Mardan, where Poor or Rich will receive same type of treatment !









































Fair Price Pharmacy, New Emergency and Surgical Wards inaugurated at Mardan Medical Complex


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Cardiac care center & Hospital in Tando Muhammad Kahn completed*


























Before and After images of Mardan Medical Complex A&E Front







Before and After images of Mardan Medical Complex Corridor


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Yar Muhammad Hospital in Swabi, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan enters its final stages of Construction*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*مردان میڈیکل کمپلکس میں ہونے جارہا ہے ڈیجٹل آرکٹیک لیب کا افتتاح جس میں ہر قسم ٹیسٹ کی سہولیات موجود ہونگے





*

18 bedded Renovated and Upgraded ICU at Ayub Teaching Hospital, Abbotabad is now Operational


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Combined Military Hospital CMH Rawalpindi *
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*A newly constructed trauma center has started functioning in Haripur KPK .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Newly constructed Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Surgical Hospital in Sukkur, Sindh, Pakistan*





















Cardiac Hospital Inaugurated in Tando Mohammad Khan by Bilawal Bhutto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*E- Khidmat Facilitation Center all set for Inauguration at Bahawalpur Punjab Pakistan*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*CT Scan Machine installation in DHQ #Vehari. #Hitachi to provide many CT Scan Machines which will be installed in 36 DHQ'S across #Punjab*















Upgrading the THQ Hospital in #Kamoke #Punjab #PunjabGovt #Pakistan






*

Hepatitis prevention clinic at Kasur #Kasur #Punjab #Pakistan*
*








Upgradation & revamping DHQ Kasur Underway #Kasur #Punjab #Pakistan*









The latest biplaner angiography machine installed at Surgical Tower #MayoHospital #Lahore. Installation almost completed #Punjab #Pakistan



















*

Upgrading and renovating the THQ Hospital in #Gujjarkhan #Punjab #Pakistan*
*







The upgraded DHQ hospital in #Jhelum aim to provide the community with the best health services using the latest medical facilities #Punjab*








*Upgraded HPTP clinic in #Jehlum aim to provide the community with the best health services using the latest medical facilities& technology*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Surgical Hospital in Sukkur, Sindh.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, free health facilities are being provided to more than eleven point five million people under Sehat Sahulat Card Programme. ~Provincial Health Department KP*
*
Under the KP Sehat Sahulat Card Programme, each beneficiary will get treatment facilities up to five hundred and forty thousand rupees annually in over one hundred hospitals of the province




*

*Yar Muhammad Hospital in Swabi, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan enters its final stages of Construction*
*






















*


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute (PKLI) and Research Center 








Top management of Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center and a delegation from Turkish Software Company "HAVELSAN" for implementation of Hospital Management 







CM visits Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute (PKLI) and Research Centre site


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*The Jacobabad Institute of Medical Sciences is complete and will soon be fully operational. The 133-bed hospital complex is equipped with medical equipment as well as a solar energy system.*









*New Pharmacy established in Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar.*


----------



## ghazi52

MUZAFFARGARH Recep Tayyip Erdogan Hospital Under Construction


----------



## ghazi52

Upgraded Intensive care Unit of Allied Hospital Faisalabad












__________________


----------



## ghazi52

*The Mardan Medical Complex (MMC)* has become the fourth public sector hospital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where brain tumor surgery procedures have been launched at its Neurosurgery Department.

The first brain tumor surgery was done on Tuesday, which was the first major surgery in the Neurosurgery Department that was established in 2009, but lacked trained neurosurgeons in the past. It was in January this year when the Board of Governors (BoG) hired trained neurosurgeons. Among the three trained neurosurgeons was Assistant Professor Dr Naeemul Haq.

After joining the MMC, Dr Naeemul Haq and his three-member team launched the first specialist neurosurgery services for the patients. The MMC is catering to the needs of patients from Mardan and its catchment areas such as Swabi, Buner, Bajaur and the Malakand region. Brain tumor surgery is stated to be the most difficult and sensitive surgical procedure.

According to senior neurosurgeons, the facility was until now available only at the Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) and Hayatabad Medical Complex (HMC) in Peshawar and Ayub Teaching Hospital (ATH) in Abbottabad.

Dr Naeemul Haq and his team have conducted 200 neurosurgery procedures in one year. Professor Dr Mumtaz Ali Khan, head of the Neurosurgery and Trauma Department of the LRH, is stated to have played a key role in developing and equipping the Neurosurgery Department in MMC.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Medical and Allied Wards at MTI Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar 8 floors near completion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Shamim Mushtaq International Hospital , Faisalabad Pakistan*

Project under-construction


----------



## ghazi52

*MUZAFFARGARH | Recep Tayyip Erdogan Hospital
*




















*Location:* Muzaffargarh

*Scope:* 225 bedded General Hospital

*Estimated Covered Area*: 275,000 sq ft

*Project Brief*

Recep Tayyip Erdogan Hospital Trust (RTEHT) is a Public-Private Partnership registered in Pakistan under Societies Registration Act, 1860 in April 2014.

RTEHT was established to provide free health care services in a state of the art hospital, gifted by Turkish Government, on DG Khan Road, Muzaffargarh. The hospital was handed over to the Trust under an agreement between Government of the Punjab and the Trust in June 2014. Initially, RTEHT started its operations in July 2014 with 60 beds. Within 12 months of its inception, 40 new beds were added. The hospital provides free of cost medical services to all patients, irrespective of their background or status. Patients are also provided with free meals during their stay.

Government of the Punjab has announced and funded the expansion of RTEH which includes a Teaching Hospital, Medical College, Nursing College and other allied amenities on 113 acres of land adjacent to the existing hospital. As per the direction of worthy CM Punjab, first phase of the project is to be completed by December 2017.

*Project Benefits*

The hospital will provide free of cost medical services to the all patients irrespective of their background or status. The patients will also be provided with free meals during their stay.


----------



## ghazi52

*Tayyip Erdogan Hospital*


----------



## ghazi52

*Wah General Hospital*

500 bed hospital near completion in Wah Cantt after completion it'll one of the largest hospital in Rawalpindi Division


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

NA-120 Lahore: Work started on state of the art Health center, to be made functional by April 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Institute of Medical Sciences. KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

*100 beds added to LGH neurosciences institute*







LAHORE: Post Graduate Medical Institute Principal Ghiasun Nabi Tayyab has said that with the addition of 100 beds at the Punjab Institute of Neuro Sciences of Lahore General Hospital, the institute can now admit up to 500 patients. He disclosed this while addressing the concluding ceremony of a review course of Orthopedic Department of LGH on Saturday. He said the aim was to ensure that every patient needing to be admitted could be provided with a bed at the facility. The PGMI principal said that from all over the Punjab those injured in accidents, particularly those suffering head injuries, were brought to the Lahore General Hospital in PINS and Ortho Departments. He appreciated the holding of the review course for FCPS and MS doctors and hoped that it would provide an opportunity to juniors to get benefit from the seniors. Tayyab said that junior doctors should use information technology and watch changing scenarios across the global, especially in medical education. He said the review course was a unique opportunity for Ortho doctors to get education on bone treatment keeping in view latest research. The PGMI principal lauded the efforts of Dr. Irfan Maboob and Prof. Mian Muhammad Hanif and their academic activities in Orthopedic department. Other speakers highlighted the importance of training in Orthopedic. Demonstrations were presented on different topics. The session concluded with a question answers session.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt. Mardan Medical Complex *


----------



## ghazi52

Nawaz Sharif Kidney Hospital *Manglawar Swat *is situated in Garai Kalay Manglawar.

It is 116-bed hospital, with 14 Dialysis Machines and Air Conditioning which is spread over 32 kanals at cost of 600 million Rupees.
The hospital has an OPD, Male and Female Wards, an Operation Theatre, a Dialysis Unit and other basic facilities.


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Nawaz Sharif Kidney Hospital *Manglawar Swat *is situated in Garai Kalay Manglawar.
> 
> It is 116-bed hospital, with 14 Dialysis Machines and Air Conditioning which is spread over 32 kanals at cost of 600 million Rupees.
> The hospital has an OPD, Male and Female Wards, an Operation Theatre, a Dialysis Unit and other basic facilities.




The Nawaz Sharif Kidney Hospital: People go in with two fine kidneys and come back out with just one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Institute of Urology in the heart of Rawalpindi is about to be completed.400 Bed hospital bed dedicated to the patients of kidney shall be serving thousands of patients in OPD and kidney dedicated emergency.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Wah General Hospital -* *POF Wah* is about to complete .The Plan of Wah General hospital is consisting of 500 beds and in first phase 100 bed hospital is being constructed which would be expanded in phases. Total Area of the hospital is 96 Kanals.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Aga Khan University has Rs 103 billion annual economic impact in Pakistan*






The Aga Khan University announced today the results of a landmark study which found that AKU has an annual economic impact in Pakistan of Rs 103 billion, or US$ 1 billion, supporting 42,000 jobs. The study also reports that AKU’s spending has a multiplier effect, with every rupee of its direct gross value added generating Rs 7.3 in economic benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> The Aga Khan University announced today the results of a landmark study which found that AKU has an annual economic impact in Pakistan of Rs 103 billion, or US$ 1 billion, supporting 42,000 jobs. The study also reports that AKU’s spending has a multiplier effect, with every rupee of its direct gross value added generating Rs 7.3 in economic benefits.





This is great news, I was thinking why AKUH was not in the QS top 300 ranking university and why medical tourism is not promoted here with these type of medical facilities and Pakistani doctors are top notch in their profession.

AKUH Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphapak

Is there any updates of the Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital being built
in Karachi? Anyone got any pics or updates?


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaukat Khanum Diagnostic Centre and Clinic* in Karachi was officially inaugurated at a groundbreaking ceremony, held on the construction site in the DHA City on December 29, 2016.
Plans are underway to complete the construction of the Hospital over a three-year time-frame, at an estimated cost of *58 million CAD*. SKMCH&RC in Karachi, a multi-level facility, is planned to open its doors to patients on December 29, 2019 as a fully-functional cancer hospital with all the essential clinical and support departments one would expect of a facility of this nature. These will include Medical Oncology, Paediatric Oncology, Clinical and Radiation Oncology, Surgical Oncology, Anaesthesia, Radiology, Internal Medicine, Nuclear Medicine, and Pathology. The Hospital will be equipped with the latest cancer care technology, including state of the art diagnostic facilities, radiation treatment planning and delivery systems, and will have forty outpatient clinics, a sixty-bed outpatient chemotherapy facility, one hundred inpatient rooms, twelve operation theatres, and thirty intensive care (ICU) beds.



alphapak said:


> Is there any updates of the Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital being built
> in Karachi? Anyone got any pics or updates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphapak

ghazi52 said:


> *Shaukat Khanum Diagnostic Centre and Clinic* in Karachi was officially inaugurated at a groundbreaking ceremony, held on the construction site in the DHA City on December 29, 2016.
> Plans are underway to complete the construction of the Hospital over a three-year time-frame, at an estimated cost of *58 million CAD*. SKMCH&RC in Karachi, a multi-level facility, is planned to open its doors to patients on December 29, 2019 as a fully-functional cancer hospital with all the essential clinical and support departments one would expect of a facility of this nature. These will include Medical Oncology, Paediatric Oncology, Clinical and Radiation Oncology, Surgical Oncology, Anaesthesia, Radiology, Internal Medicine, Nuclear Medicine, and Pathology. The Hospital will be equipped with the latest cancer care technology, including state of the art diagnostic facilities, radiation treatment planning and delivery systems, and will have forty outpatient clinics, a sixty-bed outpatient chemotherapy facility, one hundred inpatient rooms, twelve operation theatres, and thirty intensive care (ICU) beds.



Is there any latest pics of the construction work?


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest pictures from Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute & Research Centre (PKLI&RC). Work on 2nd phase of PKLI & RC is in full swing & Government of the Punjab aims to launch the second phase by 23rd march 2018 (Pakistan Day).*

PKLI&RC is the only state of the art healthcare facility in Pakistan which will provide all kind of treatment and transplantation facilities for kidney & liver diseases.

PKLI&RC is also connected with a network of hepatitis prevention & treatment clinics spread across Punjab at district level.





















Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center puts 1st CT scanner into operation On January 10, 2018, PKLI & RC operationalized its first 128 slice CT scanner, named Revolution EVO, which will provide a wide range of services to patients and clinicians. This state-of-the-art scanner will ensure modern cross sectional imaging. The CT scanner is designed to provide the high-resolution, low-dose images and ultimately it will provide the quick diagnosis and treatment of the patients’ diseases. 













Phase 2 PKLI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*200-bed hospital to be established in capital.*

ISLAMABAD: Parliamentary Secretary for Interior and Narcotics Control Dr. Muhammad Afzal Khan Dhandla on Wednesday informed the National Assembly that a 200 beds hospital and two basic health units will be established in the federal capital . Responding to a question he said “the hospital will be established in Tarlai. The two basic health units will be functional from June 2018.

Five government hospitals functioning in Islamabad include Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences with 1127 beds, Federal Government Services Hospital with 500 , Federal General Hospital in Chak Shehzad with 200 beds, Capital Development Authority Hospital with 150 beds and National Institute of Rehabilitation Medicine with 120 beds.


----------



## ghazi52

*Recep Tayyip Erdogan Hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New burns, cardio centres hope to start work after govt creates posts*






PESHAWAR: The two-year tussle between the provincial and the federal government has apparently been resolved after the K-P government created posts for the much-awaited Burns and Trauma Centre at the Hayatabad Medical Complex.

The government has also okayed a move to hire staff at an under-construction, modern cardiac centre in Peshawar. Burns centres in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) struggle when treating patients with over 20 per cent burns and such patients are often referred to facilities in the federal capital or in other parts of the Punjab. The provincial and the federal governments had agreed that the K-P government would provide the land and the manpower to run the centre while the federal government will help equip the centre.


----------



## ghazi52

Establishment Of Casualty Block *Khyber Teaching Hospital* at a cost of Rs 1.3 Billion.
9 Storey (2 Basement + 7) building designed for 265 beds, basement parking, mass emergency floor and specialized units .

New Casualty Block *Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar* (7 + 2 floors) also have equipment worth Rs 2.4 Billion plus mainly Accident and Emergency, Neurosurgery, Cardiology, Pulmonology, Medical, Surgical etc.
























صوابی: باچا خان میڈیکل کمپلیکس شاہ منصور میں 990 ملین لاگت سے زائد کی جدید مشینری نصب کر دی گئی.
‎Swabi . KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

*PC-1 sent for upgrading Cantt hospital*

RAWALPINDI - Rawalpindi Cantonment Board sent PC-1 of Rawalpindi Cantonment General Hospital worth Rs 570 million to the Prime Minister’s Office for upgrading the hospital.
According to RCB spokesman Qaiser Mahmood, Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi was recently briefed by Director General Military Lands and Cantonments Department, Rawalpindi on revamping of Cantonment Hospital. He also briefed the meeting about plans for renovating and equipping the hospital with latest medical equipment. The establishment of a medical college was also included in the up-gradation plan, he said.
The prime minister was informed that all-out efforts were being made to provide health facilities at the hospitals, he said. 
The spokesman said that under the project, the hospital would be made a 500-bed fully-functional health facility. He said that the hospital was shifted to new building in 1989 but there was a need to reconstruct the building and increase the number of beds.
In the current fiscal year, the RCB spent Rs180 million on improvements in structure and sewerage lines, he said.
The RCB has prepared a plan to activate fourteen departments in the hospital, including medicines, ear, nose and throat (ENT), eye, gynaecology, cardiology, emergency. Under the plan, the RCB would install electric incinerators in the hospital to dispose of medical waste. The RCB would also purchase two ambulances which would serve as mini-dispensaries to provide first aid to emergency patients while five regular ambulances would also be added to the hospital fleet, he added.–app


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi Institute of Urology* in the heart of Rawalpindi is about to be completed. 400 Bed dedicated to the patients of kidney shall be serving thousands of patients in OPD and kidney dedicated emergency.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mukhtar A. Shaikh Memorial Hospital.*

500 bedded hospital with a covered area of 420,000 sq ft. almost completed. It is located near Pak Arab Fertilizers, Khanewal Road, Multan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute and Research Centre *(PKLI & RC) in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*RIC becomes first hospital in South Asia to use MitraClip procedure*









*RAWALPINDI*: The Rawalpindi Institute of Cardiology (RIC) has successfully performed the MitraClip (mitral clip) procedure, becoming the first hospital in South Asia to use the intricate method of heart treatment.

Major General (r) Dr Azhar Mehmood Kayani, the head of RIC, told a private media outlet that the performance of the procedure has made the hospital the first in Pakistan, as well as South Asia, to use the MitraClip technique successfully.

The MitraClip technique is the world’s first transcatheter mitral valve repair therapy. It targets patients with severe degenerative Mitral Regurgitation who are too high-risk for open heart surgery and do not have other treatment options available to them.

Mitral Regurgitation is the most common type of heart valve disease, affecting nearly 1 in 10 people aged 75 years and older.

Dr Kayani said that the procedure has been implemented in the United States and Europe, at costs as high as Rs 10 million, however, at RIC it could be done in Rs 4 million.

The Rawalpindi Institute of Cardiology was formally inaugurated on September 25, 2012. Renowned cardiologist Major General (r) Dr Azhar Mehmood Kayani of the Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology is the chief executive of RIC.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute and Research Centre (PKLI & RC) Lahore . Phase 2 Under Construction*


----------



## ghazi52

First-ever Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Forensic DNA Laboratory Inaugurated at Khyber Medical College Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalnagar Medical College U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

The government spends so much money in various projects... I hope someone comes with the idea of building 1000 x hospitals each costing 1 billion rupees in 1000 different locations across Pakistan... It will be network of such good hospitals where all the basic needs can be fulfilled as you will have a good size hospital with reasonable infrastructure after every few kms on your left, right, straight or behind


----------



## VCheng

Zaki said:


> The government spends so much money in various projects... I hope someone comes with the idea of building 1000 x hospitals each costing 1 billion rupees in 1000 different locations across Pakistan... It will be network of such good hospitals where all the basic needs can be fulfilled as you will have a good size hospital with reasonable infrastructure after every few kms on your left, right, straight or behind




Building hospitals is the easy part. Managing and funding them to provide good quality medical services over the long run to patients is the hard part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*After renal and cornea: K-P govt zooms in on bone marrow transplantation*

PESHAWAR: As Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) health department okays an application by the Institute of Kidney Diseases (IKD) to conduct renal transplant, the government plans to start a Hepatobiliary and Bone Marrow Transplant facility in the province.

Institute of Kidney Diseases (IKD) is the first institute in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) which has been approved to conduct transplantation. It will operate under the watchful eye of the Medical Transplantation Regulatory Authority (MTRA).

Officials privy to the developments said that the second meeting of the MTRA was underway where officials were permissions and regulations for other transplantation procedures and registrations at the provincial health department. There, an idea on training doctors for Hepatobiliary and Bone Marrow Transplant was floated. “Since we do not have this speciality in K-P, it was decided that following MTRA recommendations, four doctors will be trained at the Quaid-i-Azam International Hospital in Islamabad,” a senior health official said, adding “the training cost and other finances will be provided by the K-P government.”


----------



## ghazi52

*SIUT inaugurates new operation theatre*






KARACHI: The Bashir Dawood state-of-the-art operation and transplant centre at the Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation (SIUT) was inaugurated on Friday. This is the first operation theatre of its kind in the country.

SIUT head Prof Dr Adibul Hasan Rizvi addressed the opening ceremony of the Bashir Dawood operation theatre complex, where he said he was proud that the centre was inaugurated. He said that Suleiman Dawood, Bashir’s father, was his friend and that friendship translated into aid for the hospital. Dr Rizvi explained how their friendship came about.

According to Dr Rizvi, Suleiman had come to him for treatment and was surprised when he was not charged a fee. The SIUT founder said it feels good to waive medical fees for even those patients who could afford it. The incident impacted Suleiman’s life and he later donated funds to construct a dialysis centre and operation theatre. SIUT has 35 modern dialysis machines that are used to treat patients year round free of charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Second cyberknife facility to start functioning at JPMC’*










A ‘Jinnah Institute of Cancer and Research Centre’ will be established at Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC) in the next few years where state-of-the-art facilities for the treatment of various types of cancers will be provided free of charge. Also, the institute is in the advanced stages of acquiring the second cyberknife facility very soon.

Eminent radiologist and health expert Prof Tariq Mehmood made these announcements while addressing a gathering organised in his honour at the PMA House on Saturday. “Philanthropists and donors have pledged millions of dollars and billions of rupees for the establishment of Jinnah Institute of Cancer and Research Center at the JPMC and hopefully the first phase of the project would start functioning by 2021,” he said.

The Pakistan Medical Association (PMA) had organised the ceremony to acknowledge the services of Prof Dr Tariq Mehmood, head of the Radiology Department at the JPMC, which was attended by a large number of healthcare professionals and experts, including JPMC Executive Director Dr Seemin Jamali, Sindh Health Care Commission Chief Executive Officer Dr Minhaj Qidwai, PMA Secretary General Dr Qaiser Sajjad, Prof Tipu Sultan, Dr Mirza Ali Azhar and Dr Malik Hamidullah from the NICVD.

A standing ovation was given to Prof Mehmood, who added dozens of x-ray machines and ultrasound equipment, several MRI and CT Scans, installed PET Scan and a Cyclotron facility at the JPMC, and, above all, he acquired a cyberknife machine for the treatment of cancer patients.

Prof Mehmood gave a presentation on the ongoing and future healthcare projects at the JPMC in collaboration with the Patient Aid Foundation. He maintained that the JPMC had now the country’s best radiology and treatment facilities, which were being offered free of charge to people from across Pakistan.

He observed that instead of establishing and supporting new health institutions in the private sector, the philanthropic segment of the society should strengthen the existing health infrastructure in the public sector, which could effectively meet the healthcare needs of the people of Sindh, especially Karachi.

“The civil society of Karachi is the most generous philanthropic segment in the country and it is supporting scores of healthcare projects in both public and private sectors. It is hoped that it would continue supporting the Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre in establishing more modern health facilities for the needy and deserving patients.”

Prof Mehmood added that currently 1,800 patients were being served at the Radiology Department of the JPMC on a daily basis, and the number would be doubled in the years to come as more scanning and treatment facilities would be inducted into the department.

“We are in the process of acquiring the second cyberknife facility very soon while more state-of-the-art scanning and imaging facilities would be added to our existing services in the years to come. All this is being done with the financial support from the civil society of Karachi, which is bearing 95 percent of the cost of these equipment and their running costs.”


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work swiftly progressing on the Category-B Hospital, Batkhela, Malakand; KPK. will be completed by April 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Inmol launches new treatment facility*






LAHORE - The Institute of Nuclear Medicine and Oncology (Inmol) launched Theranostic services and the targeted therapy, claiming to be the first institute in Pakistan offering such facilities to the cancer patients.

A press release issued on Tuesday said the Inmol director and his team felt pride in entering a new era of state-of-the-art Theranostic services with Gallium-68 PET scan, followed by targeted therapy with Lu-177-DOTA-NOC.

It is envisaged that the Theranostic setup will bring a revolution in diagnosis and treatment of cancer patients, because it had the ability to detect and treat the disease with same type of biomolecules.

The Theranostics lab at Inmol being the first such facility in Pakistan is supported by International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA). The commissioning of automatic synthesiser and Gallium-68 generator at Inmol is done under the supervision of Director Dr Abubaker Shahid and Chief Project Investigator Dr Irfanullah Khan. The initiative is funded by IAEA.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM approves immediate Rs570m grant for Rawalpindi hospital*







PC-I of the cantonment hospital project with the planning ministry shows that the project will be completed in two and a half years. 

ISLAMABAD: In apparent violation of rules meant to ensure transparent use of taxpayers’ money, Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has issued directives to immediately release over half a billion rupees to upgrade a hospital in Rawalpindi.

The Prime Minister’s Office has approved Rs570 million in development grant for Cantonment General Hospital, Rawalpindi with immediate effect, according to official documents. He has called for giving the funds out of the Rs40 billion that the government has earmarked in the current fiscal year’s development programme for politically connected schemes.

The premier also directed the finance ministry to give an additional Rs230 million for meeting current expenditures for this year as well as for the next four years. He directed that Rs115 million “shall be released as a supplementary grant for meeting partial recurring costs during current fiscal year 2017-18.”


----------



## ghazi52

THE NEW PAKISTAN AIR FORCE HOSPITAL IN ISLAMABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani patients arrive at a telemedicine online treatment centre run by the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in the remote Behali area in Mansehra district-AFP






A paramedic member checks the eye of a patient at a telemedicine online treatment centre run by the *government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa* in the remote Behali area in Mansehra district.AFP

Rasheed said the government initiative works with a local internet provider to bring medical advice to some 15 villages with a population of more than 27,000 people in a rural area where doctors are few.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> ....



Looks state-of-the-art and such hospitals are needed, a government job though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest technology helps improve TB diagnosis ..KPK*

PESHAWAR: The health department has claimed that the use of new technology has ensured the prompt and correct tuberculosis diagnosis in the province.

According to the relevant officials, it was earlier difficult to diagnose TB patients correctly and therefore, the subsequent impropertreatment caused liver and kidney problems and hearing impairment.

They say the 26 GeneXpert machines procured by the health department have enabled the TB Control Programme to improve diagnostic services during the last one year and thus, leading to the accurate diagnosis.

Health dept procured 26 GeneXpert machines okayed by WHO

Project director of TB Control Programme Dr Maqsood Ali Khan told Dawn that the early detection of the disease was essential to initiate the immediate infection control measures and minimise the transmission of the disease to others as one patient if left untreated could infect 10-15 people a year.

He said the GeneXpert was a newly-developed machine approved by the World Health Organisation (WHO) for nucleic acid amplification test, which detected the types of TB in two hours.

“We have been using these machines for TB screening in 26 centres in 20 districts of the province to ensure the early diagnosis and treatment of patients,” he said.

Dr Maqsood said the high workload districts installed more than one machineand there were a total of 21 machine installed with four modules and five machines installed with 16 modules.

The cost of four module machine was Rs3.5 m while the price of a 16-module machine was around Rs7.5 million.

Last year, a total of 13,745 tests were referred to 22 GeneXpert site in the province in order to diagnose tuberculosis and detect resistant TB.

Tuberculosis was detected in 5031 (36.5 per cent) cases in which 268 (5.3 per cent) patients were resistant to rifampicin drug.

This new technology machine has helped enormously to detect difficult to diagnose TB cases and also to ensure timely diagnose of Resistant TB cases, he said.

Health secretary Abid Majeed told Dawn that the department had launched comprehensive strategy to eradicate TB.

He said the government had allocated Rs275.7 million for two years (2017 to 2019) and passed a law under which 20 diseases, including TB, had been declared notifiable to enhance its detection rate.

“All patients undergo free testing and medication. We also give free food baskets to the patients and transportation charges to encourage treatment,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Indus Hospital Lahore underway after completion the total capacity of hospital will be 550+ beds with 2 basements

Location Defense Road Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Inaugration of Bahria Hospital*


Bahria Town Karachi Hospital is ready to start its operations on the 23rd of March,


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: 

A Chinese delegation of surgeons agreed to conduct liver transplant surgeries at Islamabad’s Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (Pims) and train the Pakistani staff to revive the non-operational facility at the hospital.


The Chinese specialists will train Pakistani surgeons, nurses, paramedical and anesthesia staff to recuperate the liver transplant centre at Pims, which had been nonfunctional for over five years due to acute shortage of trained surgeons and supporting staff in the country.

The facility for liver transplant under the unit for hepatobiliary surgery and organ transplant was established in 2010 at Pims with one-time grant of Rs238 million by the then prime minister under the guidance from the Royal Free Hospital London.

However, the unit could only carry out one transplant in 2012 that too was unsuccessful and the facility has been kept closed since then despite the huge demand.

“Machines and equipment in the centre have been lying useless as we don’t have the relevant expertise and trained human resource to carry out successful procedures,” said Pims Executive Director Dr Amjad Mehmood.

“We have been considering various options to make the facility functional again and this is one of them,” he said. “Things are yet to be finalised and modalities will be chalked out with the Chinese officials for this collaboration besides taking formal permission from the government,” he added, hoping the latest effort would bear fruit.

The delegation visited all departments including emergency, outpatient department and operation theatres and held meeting with Dr Amjad and Pims Joint-ED Dr Ejaz Qadeer. A strategy to carry out the plan is expected to be chalked out in meetings with the hospital administration and surgical department on Wednesday.

In 2016, a summary for hiring of trained liver transplant surgeons, hepatologist, anesthetist, and intensive care specialists on market-based salary from Shifa International Hospital was forwarded to the prime minister but failed to get his nod.

Currently, only the Shifa hospital offers liver transplant in the federal capital, but it costs more than 30 to 40,000 rupees. Earlier, patients used to go to India for liver transplants, but due to visa issues and strained relations between the two countries, the patients have now been opting to go to China.

According to Pims officials, more than 500 patients suffering from hepatitis C, B or other liver related ailments need transplant in a year, but due to lack of any such facility at one of the biggest tertiary care hospitals, they do not recommend or offer it to the needy patients.

Pakistan has the second-highest hepatitis C disease burden in the world that causes acute and chronic liver disease. According to a national hepatitis survey, in 2008 there were eight million cases of hepatitis C and four million of hepatitis B in Pakistan. But the World Health Organisation (WHO) estimates it more than 13 million, as many people are unaware that they are infected.

The patient needs liver transplant when Hepatitis B or C is complicated and it damages liver, which is termed “dcompensated Cirrhosis’. It is also recommended if a patient develops liver failure or when a patient develops liver cancer.


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Faisal Base Hospital


----------



## ghazi52

Saudi German Hospital at Bahria Orchard Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

Gulab Devi Hospital in Lahore
It is also a training institute for medical and health care professionals as a training and teaching hospital.


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Medical College Turbat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Institute of Cardiology*.

The hospital is equipped with operating theatres and four catheter laboratories. PIC Hospital has 100 beds, including beds for:
• cardiac and thoracic surgery
• cardiology day case unit
• adult intensive care
• the transplant unit


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Opening of Bahria Town International Hospital Karachi TODAY! Pakistan's most modern and comprehensive healthcare facility.
An agreement is going to sign between Motorway police to shift the injured peoples to Bahria hospital.


















*Departments & Features of Bahria Town Hospital Karachi*

Bahria Town Hospital Karachi will have the following departments and facilities for people.


24/7 Emergency, ICU, CCU, NICU
Cardiology and Cardio Therosick Surgery
General and Laparoscopic Surgery
Obstetrics and Gynecology
Pediatrics and Neonatology
Nephrology, Dialysis, Urology and Renal Transplant
Orthopedics, Neurology and Neurosurgery
Ophthalmology and Corneal Transplant
ENT and Cochlear Implant Surgery
Radiology, MRI, CT Scan, Digital Radiography & Mammography
Latest Laboratory and Blood Bank


----------



## ghazi52

IDAP teams are working at various locations around the Punjab to upgrade DHQ and THQ hospitals in order to provide the most modern and effective healthcare facilities to those living in the province. Improvements being made include upgrading the general wards, ICUs, CCUs, operation theatres, emergency departments, pediatric wards, dialysis units, gynecology departments and administrative blocks. 

*DHQ Attock *








*DHQ Hafizabad*








*DHQ Jhelum*








*DHQ Narowal*








*DHQ Sheikhupura*


----------



## ghazi52

500 bed *Wah General Hospital* inaugurated today.


----------



## ghazi52

*SIUT inaugurates new operation theatre*






KARACHI: The Bashir Dawood state-of-the-art operation and transplant centre at the Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation (SIUT) was inaugurated on Friday. This is the first operation theatre of its kind in the country.

SIUT head Prof Dr Adibul Hasan Rizvi addressed the opening ceremony of the Bashir Dawood operation theatre complex, where he said he was proud that the centre was inaugurated. He said that Suleiman Dawood, Bashir’s father, was his friend and that friendship translated into aid for the hospital. Dr Rizvi explained how their friendship came about.

According to Dr Rizvi, Suleiman had come to him for treatment and was surprised when he was not charged a fee. The SIUT founder said it feels good to waive medical fees for even those patients who could afford it. The incident impacted Suleiman’s life and he later donated funds to construct a dialysis centre and operation theatre. SIUT has 35 modern dialysis machines that are used to treat patients year round free of charge.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ayub Teaching Hospital *Abbottabad Renovated 18 Bedded MICU. Now more modernised equipments installed for the proper monitoring of critical patients to be served at their door steps...


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest Pics Of Under Construction Recep Tayyab Erdogan Indus Hospital.

Muzaffargarh.Punjab.
*


----------



## ghazi52

State of the art Hospitals built in Waziristan, Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), Pakistan equipped with Advanced Facilities and Technology providing excellent patient care to Tribal People.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Free kidney treatment facility opens in *Quetta

A modern public health facility was inaugurated here on Wednesday which will provide free treatment to those suffering from various kidney diseases.

The project jointly delivered by the provincial health department, the Balochistan Institute of Nephro-Urology and the UN refugee agency (UNHCR) will cater for the needs of over 14,000 Pakistanis and Afghan refugees with renal diseases every year


----------



## ghazi52

*District Headquarter Hospital Jhelum*


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA to establish 14 emergency response centres*

ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) has finalised a plan to establish 14 Emergency Response Centres (ERCs) in Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa at suitable places side by side national highways.

These centres would be equipped with various facilities, including doctors, paramedics and ambulances, for provision of timely aid and care to those injured in road accidents on the national highways, said a document of the Ministry of Communication.


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Category-D Hospital at Yar Hussain, Swabi, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Kidney & Liver Transplant and Research Center. Lahore.*
Progress of PKLI's Second Phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999179646464921600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998994203567849472


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan to help add 30 beds to PIMS *






ISLAMABAD: The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) will provide financial assistance to the *Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS)* to set up a 16-bed neonatology intensive care unit (ICU), a four-bed maternal-fetal intensive care unit and a 10-bed high dependency unit. According to PIMS spokesperson, the hospital will also set up three new operation theatres in the Children’s Hospital and Maternal and Child Health (MCH) Centre.

Moreover, a new clinical laboratory of haematology, biochemistry, and serology for intraoperative inpatient and emergency cases will be built. He said that there will be new facilities for minor treatment unit and examination room, new facility and equipment for 40 children and 40 MCH beds, equipment for histopathology and microbiology and equipment for the emergency delivery room, ICU and operation theatre etc. The official said that the JICA will assist in establishing operation theatres for endoscopic and laparoscopic surgeries at MCH Centre, new operation theatres for surgeries at the Children Hospital and new wards for MCH Centre.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New hospital, KPK women & children hospital, Charsadda.
capacity: 200 beds
cost: Rs. 1.18 Billion
status: operational


----------



## Viny

Good to see lot of investment going into healthcare.
I find it very amusing to see the building outer structure is still very tradition, no fancy glass facedes or modern designs, very much in line with traditional styling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Medical facilities in Bahawalpur - 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Dr. Adib Rizvi - Professor & Director,
Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation (SIUT)*

Dr. Adib Rizvi's mission of providing free health care to millions of people in Pakistan irrespective of caste, color, creed or religious belief.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## ghazi52

Spread over 49 kanal of land & located in Manawan, Lahore. Government Tehsil Headquarter Hospital Manawan is a 100 bedded government hospital.


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed state-of-the-art health centre Wah Cantt General Hospital was completed and inaugurated on 12th April 2018. The 1st Phase of 100 bedded hospital is completed while it would be extended to 500 beds.

As many as 201 staff including doctors, nurses would perform their duties, while 11 departments including radiology,pediatric, orthopedic,gynecology,emergency and surgeons.


----------



## ghazi52

*Revamping and Expansion Of DHQ District Headquarter Hospital & Teaching Hospital Dera Ghazi Khan April 2018*


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's first mechanical heart transplant successfully performed*







A team of doctors performing Pakistan's first ever mechanical heart transplant at NICVD. PHOTO: NICVD

KARACHI : The country’s first-ever mechanical heart transplant was carried out at the National Institute of Cardio Vascular Diseases (NICVD) on Monday.

The use of this technology is unprecedented in Pakistan’s history and Nafeesa Begum, 62, is the first patient to undergo this complicated surgery and receive a mechanical heart aid.

_T_he Administrator of NICVD Dr Hameedullah Malik said that a patient can undergo this procedure only if their other organs are functional. “Begum’s heart was only 15 percent functional prior to the surgery but all her other organs were working fine.”

He added that the patient is doing fine, and would be shifted to the Intensive Care Unit (ICU) soon.

The procedure was performed by Dr Pervez Chaudhry, who joined the NICVD team on the request of Head of NICVD Dr Nadeem Qamar, along with his team that consists of eight experts.

Introducing mechanical heart transplant technology was an initiative taken by Qamar. “We had been working on structuring this department for about six months now,” Dr Malik added.

When asked what’s the difference between a regular heart transplant and a mechanical one, Dr Malik explained: “A regular heart transplant is as though inserting a new heart in the body but in a mechanical heart transplant the organ is not replaced, in fact, the valve or the pumping mechanism is fixed by using a device. This device then pumps blood across the body”.

The procedure costs over a crore and at the moment, it’s funded by donors and NICVD, Dr Malik added.

In April, former goalkeeper of the Pakistan hockey team, Mansoor Ahmed was going to receive mechanical heart aid. “While things were still in the pipeline, Ahmed had another heart attack and passed away before the procedure could be performed on him.”


----------



## ghazi52

The Indus Hospital Under Construction in Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Begum Akhtar Rukhsana Memorial Trust Hospital Bahria Town Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*MULTAN ... Buch International Hospital*


----------



## ghazi52

National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases - *NICVD* , Karachi inaugurated its 9th state-of-the-art Cath lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Lady Reading Hospital after Renovation, established in 1927

Peshawar ......


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi Arabia to build a new hospital in Islamabad*

ISLAMABAD: With an aim to give public sector hospitals some breathing space by catering to the growing number of patients, a delegation from Saudi Arabia met with top officials in Islamabad on Tuesday to discuss the way forward for the construction of a new 200-bed facility in the capital.

Led by Abdullah Al Shoebi from the Saudi Fund for Development (SFD), the delegation met with Pakistan’s Federal Minister for National Health Services, Aamer Mehmood Kiani on Monday to detail the Kingdom’s support for various projects.

Kiani said that the site for the new hospital has already been finalised and is ready for construction.

"Federal Minister National Health Services was briefed that the *200-bed Islamabad General Hospital at Tarlai *will be established at a total cost of *Rs 2,500 million* on a land measuring 13 acres,” an official statement released on Tuesday read.

The Saudi mission thanked Kiani for taking a personal interest in the project and for expediting the construction work, the statement added.

“Prime Minister Imran Khan has shown a keen interest in health infrastructure development and bringing positive changes in the provision of improved healthcare delivery system for the people living in the rural areas,” Kiani said.

According to the UN's Financial Tracking Service (FTS) report, released in October this year, Saudi Arabia is ranked fourth among the world's major donors of humanitarian aid.

In Pakistan itself, the Kingdom has provided assistance amounting to $107.3 million, which was used in the implementation of 85 projects for displaced people who were affected by floods and earthquakes between 2005 and 2018, the report said


----------



## prop558

An state of art hospital should be build in Turbat, Balochistan. It is the second largest City in Balochistan after Quetta, having nearly 1 million population. Recently its good to see that Turbat has got a University and Medical College during the Chief Ministry of Dr. Abdul Malik Baloch.


----------



## ghazi52

First, 120 bed Burn and Plastic Surgery Center is now operationalised by KP Government in Peshawar, Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to officially inaugurate the facility later this month.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*JPMC to get second CyberKnife robot*






KARACHI: A second CyberKnife robot is being installed at Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Hospital (JPMC) to treat tumours with high-dosage precision radiation. The installation will cost roughly Rs570 million (USD4,100,000) and is expected to be completed in three months. The hospital will be able to perform radio surgery on 24 patients daily after the second robot is installed.

The CyberKnife department at JPMC treats patients free of cost. Since 2012, it has successfully treated around 131 patients, including those coming in from other cities and countries. The first CyberKnife robot has been functioning effectively at JPMC since 2012, but according to JPMC Radiology Department Head Dr Tariq Mehmood, it was not enough to meet the needs of the increasing number of cancer patients coming to the hospital.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab governor opens Pharma Expo 2019*

LAHORE - Pakistan is passing through many severe challenges now a days and the problems surfaced in the last three months are the result of wrong economic policies of previous 70 years.

Governor Punjab Ch Sarwar said this while speaking to reporters after inaugurating the three-day 8th Pharma Expo 2019 Exhibition and Conference here at Expo Centre Lahore on Tuesday. The event is being organized by Prime Event Management and is supported by Pakistan Pharmaceuticals Manufacturing Association (PPMA), and Group of Researchers and Intellectuals of Pakistan (GRIP).

The Governor said the PTI had formed the government with the legacy of internal and external borrowings and debts left by previous regimes. He said pharmaceutical exports can be enhanced up to $ 2 billion in next three years, adding the federal as well as Punjab government would extend every possible cooperation and support to the pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## ghazi52

To reduce the burden on district headquarter hospitals and provide best health facilities in the rural parts of the province, KP Government has completed the construction of category-C hospital in Swabi.

The category-C hospital in Swabi will be soon operational and will provide all type of health facilities to the citizens, eventually leading to a decrease on the burden on district headquarter hospitals.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Package B (Phase II) of Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute & Research Center (PKLI & RC) Lahore. 
Located at Bedian Road Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh to set up its own child health institute*

Days after the Supreme Court ruled to hand over the administrative and operational control of the National Institute of Child Health (NICH) to the federal government, the Sindh Assembly passed a law to establish the ‘Sindh Institute of Child Health and Neonatology’. Besides, the Assembly also passed the Sindh Injured Persons’ Compulsory Medical Treatment (Amal Umer) Bill on Monday.

The child health institute bill had been introduced in the Assembly on January 4 and subsequently referred to a special committee for second reading and amendments. “The law is being passed given the need of specialised health care for neonates and children,” said Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Mukesh Kumar Chawla. “The Government of Sindh is planning to set up a child health institute, so that numerous child health outlets can be established under its umbrella,” he added.

According to the new law, technical expertise and trained human resource will be provided to all child emergency centres established in different health facilities of the provincial government.


----------



## ghazi52

Burn Unit has been operationalised in the Central Hospital in Saidu Sharif, Swat by KP Government..


----------



## ghazi52

*IBA Karachi, Saaya Health join hands *

KARACHI : The Institute of Business Administration (IBA), Karachi has launched its new partnership with Saaya Health.
Together, they will provide Online Mental Health Counselling services to IBA’s student body, as well as its staff and faculty. The IBA, Karachi launched its mental health counselling department over a year ago. Given the overwhelming response from students, and the demonstrated need for such services, the IBA took the step to supplement its existing services with Saaya Health’s solution. Students will login to Saaya Health’s exclusive online portal for the IBA, and schedule live video counselling sessions with Saaya Health’s dedicated team of mental health counsellors.

The online feature of Saaya Health gives students the option to access counselling from their home or university, and it offers them a greater range of time slots to choose from beyond the usual 9am-5pm. Research has shown that online counselling is just as effective as in person counselling. The exception is when there are crisis cases that require immediate intervention. For such cases students will be referred to in person professionals.

“Stress is a part of our lives. We must equip our students with the right tools to manage stress. Their well-being and their success is dependent on it,” said Director Human Resources Mashooque Bhatti, about the value of such initiatives at the launch event held at IBA’s main campus. The event consisted of an interactive workshop led by Saaya Health’s Co-founder, Alizeh Valjee, which focused on various techniques for stress management. It was attended by IBA’s students, staff and faculty, and involved them speaking about their individual experiences with stress.


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Punjab Institute of Cardiology Lahore almost completed


----------



## ghazi52

Sheikh Mukhtar Hospital Multan

Made by Sheikh Mukhtar a private hospital in Multan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mother of UAE’ orders deployment of field hospital*

The wife of the founder of United Arab Emirates (UAE) Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan has ordered deployment of a field hospital in Balochistan for the medical treatment of women and children.

Sheikha Fatima bint Mubarak, commonly known as ‘Mother of the UAE’ has directed setting up hospital and mobile clinics in the villages of Balochistan, which will work under a one-year operational plan, Emirates News Agency (WAM) said on Friday.

Under the supervision of an Emirati-Pakistani volunteer medical team headed by the Emirati cardiac surgeon Dr Adel Al Shameri, the hospital will work in coordination with UAE embassy in Pakistan and the government and non-profit organisations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yao Jing Ambassador Chinese Embassy Islamabad, with his brotherly efforts to provide a better health facilities for the deserving people of Quetta-Balochistan, initiated to provide medical Equipments & Machinery in SANDEMAN PROVINCIAL HOSPITAL Quetta-Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan to spend $10.6m on nutrition, health*

Japan has announced its contribution of US$10.6 million to fight malnutrition, improve livelihoods and increase resilience to natural disasters in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh and Balochistan provinces.

This is part of a partnership that the government of Japan signed with the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and the World Food Programme (WFP) in Islamabad on Monday.

Out of the total US$10.6 million, US$3.5 million will be used for early identification and treatment of 155,000 acutely malnourished mothers and children in the K-P, including families who have been displaced from Afghanistan and vulnerable host populations.


----------



## ghazi52

Burn victims in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa can now receive treatment in Peshawar. With USAID Pakistan support, 120-bed center will provide world-class trauma treatment and plastic surgery services, and can treat 10,000 patients annually.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

The *Kidney Centre Karachi *inaugurate a state-of-the-art new emergency department staffed by doctors specially trained and highly experienced in emergencies of urology and nephrology, supported by highly trained nurses. 24 hours services with laboratory and radiology services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: A 13-member expert group from China has shortlisted around 20 projects for implementation within a year in all the four provinces and special areas — Azad Jammu & Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan — to be funded with Chinese grant under socio economic cooperation.*

The Chinese government has agreed to provide up to $1 billion grant for socioeconomic development and poverty reduction projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) on the request of Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government. The socioeconomic development and poverty reduction initiatives were earlier part of the CPEC long-term plan.

The expert group, led by Du Zhenli, has been in Pakistan since Feb 26 to explore possible areas of grant assistance and held a wrap-up session at the Planning Commission on Thursday. The two sides agreed to select 20-23 projects in the first phase which could be implemented in the first year. For this, the two sides decided to prioritise interventions where infrastructure was already in place, a senior official told Dawn.

Therefore, it was agreed to have six burn centres across the country — in four provinces and two special areas — where space and infrastructure could be made available at the existing hospital buildings so that Chinese grant could be utilised to install equipment and modern ventilators etc. The project is easy to execute and can be completed within few months since the infrastructure is already available in the hospitals.

Responding to a question, the official said the burn centres already exist in major hospitals of Karachi, Lahore and Peshawar and hence it was decided to have one in Hyderabad or Sukkur in Sindh, Bahawalpur in Punjab and Dera Ismail Khan or Swat in KP. The centre for Balochistan will be developed in Quetta as patients with burn injuries were currently being transported to Karachi.

Besides health sector, other projects for grant assistance were shortlisted in areas of water supply, education and fisheries and agriculture. The four provinces and AJK and GB had come up with more than 100 projects in various sectors but the two sides decided to focus on around two dozen with shortest possible gestation.

The expert group visited various parts of Punjab and KP and held meetings with other provincial governments in Islamabad as their field visits to Sindh and Balochistan had to be cancelled owing to the closure of airspace. The Chinese side would submit their input on project concepts and estimated costs on their return to Beijing before finalising formal agreements for implementation, a senior official said.

According to the officials, projects proposed by the provinces and AJK included those in agriculture, fisheries, health, solarisation of water supply schemes, telemedicine, smart schools etc. However, the shortlisted projects were mostly smaller in size involving $3-10 million because the Chinese wanted to move to the next phase on the basis of success of the first phase.

The Chinese expert group discussed the implementation of the newly introduced socioeconomic sector under CPEC in detail, the sources said, adding the two sides’ finalisation of action plan to help launch pilot projects in the selective districts of the country. China has agreed to extend Pakistan a grant for socioeconomic development through China International Development Cooperation Agency.

During the 8th Joint Coordination Committee meeting of CPEC held in Beijing during last December, a joint working group (JWG) on socioeconomic development was established to devise an action plan. A memorandum of understanding in this regard as well as on poverty reduction was signed during Prime Minister Imran Khan’s visit to China in November last year.

The JWG had identified six areas for future cooperation including education, agriculture, poverty alleviation, skill development, healthcare, water supply and vocational training projects. The action plan will provide guidelines in the development of these six areas. The initiative will be focused on less developed parts of the country particularly Balochistan, Gilgit Baltistan, southern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Northern Sindh and Southern Punjab.

Soon after the formation of working group, the federal government asked recommendations of the provinces regarding the identifications of districts, areas of cooperation that were then shared with Chinese socioeconomic development expert team.


----------



## AsifIjaz

We need tertiary care centers in government sector across pakistan...
The situation is critical for big cities like karachi, lahore, rawalpindi, banu, kohat, gilgit, saidu shareef, peshawar, rahimyar khan, multan, sukkur, jand/pindi ghaeb, mianwali, quetta and hyderabad.
Some of you may be surprised that rahimyar khan, bahawalpur, multan and sukkur caters to patients from balochistan.
Same way peshawar and rawalpindi gets loads of patients from GB, FATA and kashmir.
We need to decrease the patient load by providing facilities near source.
If we cant do that then provincial capitals along with a few bigger cities need 1 to 2 tertiary care centers above 1000 bed capacity as smaller or specialized units wont work.


----------



## ghazi52

*NHS establishes model Infectious Diseases Centre
*
Govt revamping all health services centers in Islamabad to convert them in a Model City

Federal Ministry of National Health Services (NHS) on Saturday established model infectious diseases centre for the testing and treatment of hepatitis C and TB.

The centre was inaugurated by federal minister for NHS Aamer Mehmood Kiani at G-7/3 Dispensary.

On this occasion Federal Health Minister said that government of Pakistan is revamping all health services in Islamabad to convert it in a Model City.


----------



## ghazi52

Taimur Jhagra visited newly constructed state-of-the-art THQ Hospital in Mohmand District. The hospital will provide health services to the people of Mohmand and nearby Bajaur District. All health related facilities are provided in THQ Hospital in Mohmand District

Taimur Jhagra assured District Administration, *Pakistan Army *and especially the local people that KP Government will act proactively and operationalise the hospital. The hospital will benefit Mohmand and Bajaur districts people.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan urges 'inclusive development' at Balochistan Health Complex groundbreaking*

March 29, 2019






Prime Minister Imran Khan addresses the ground breaking ceremony of the Balochistan Health Complex in Quetta. 






Prime Minister Imran Khan shakes hands with Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Alyani. 

Prime Minister Imran Khan during a visit to Quetta on Friday urged "inclusive development" as he performed the groundbreaking for the new Balochistan Health Complex.

The premier, while addressing the groundbreaking ceremony for the complex, thanked Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa for playing a part in the project's construction. "You arranged the funding for this from the United Arab Emirates through your connections, and the army laid the infrastructure," he said.

Prime Minister Khan said the complex would become part of a medical city planned in Quetta. "We are also going to build a cancer hospital here," he said.

"It is important to understand that heart and cancer treatments need specialists. It was hard for us to arrange oncologists, engineers and others, but now we will start this facility with the help of the army and the provincial government," he said.


----------



## ghazi52

Minister of health Punjab, Dr Yasmin Rashid inaugurates the mobile health unit at Band Road. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar on Monday inaugurated a 100-bed drug rehabilitation centre at the Punjab Institute of Mental Health.

He went to different sections, including gymnasium, and inquired after addicts. A patient presented a painting made by him to the chief minister, who also planted a sapling and prayed for success of the plantation campaign.

Speaking on the occasion, Buzdar said that addicts deserved sympathy, instead of hatred, as their condition was no less than a social tragedy. He said that it would be a cruelty to leave them at the mercy of circumstances. “The entire family suffers due to the presence of an addict and it is the responsibility of the state to help such hapless people,” he said, adding that the PTI government strongly believed in the philosophy of a welfare state instead of ruling the people.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab gifts health package to GB*

April 04, 2019

LAHORE-Punjab Health Minister Dr Yasmin Rashid has said that 11 ambulances and other medical equipment worth Rs 200 million is being gifted by the Punjab Health Department to the people of GB as good will gesture.

According to a handout on Wednesday, the minister was addressing a press conference after a meeting with GB Governor Raja Jalal Hussain at Primary and Secondary Healthcare Department. Secretary of Primary and Secondary Healthcare Zahid Akhtar Zaman, DG of Health Services Punjab Dr Haroon Jahangir and other senior officials were also present.

Yasmin said the medical equipment help improve the health services being provided to the people of GB. The health package for GB people included seven automatic Elisa, nine chemistry analysers, four digital radiography, nine X-ray film processors, 22 dental unit components, 22 dental instruments, seven biochemistry analysers, four c-arms, 30 cardiac monitors and 70 cardiac beds besides 11 ambulances. Quota of five sets each in 11 nurses colleges of Punjab will be given to the students of GB. In this way number of seats for the students of Gilgit Baltistan will reach 55.

The minister said that people from all over the world attracted towards the beautification of Skardu and GB as these were world famous tourists spot. She said promotion of tourism is the top priority of PTI’s government.

She said that peace has now been restored and people from all over the world are coming to Skardu and Gilgit Baltistan.

Availability of the best healthcare facilities in such areas are need of the hour. The Punjab government will soon establish a state-of-the-art trauma center for the people of the area as well as for the tourists which will provide modern healthcare facilities to the patients in case of any emergency.

The GB governor thanked the Punjab government especially Dr Yasmin Rashid for this health package for the people of Gilgit Baltistan.


----------



## Syed1.

That's good gesture but Dr. Rashid should first focus on the hospitals in Punjab which are under her control and need alot of improvement. I have not heard of any massive upgradation in hospitals ever since she took charge.


----------



## ghazi52

Center for Autism, rehabilitation and training Sindh completed located at Gulistan-e-Johar Karachi

Autism: developmental disorder of variable severity that is characterized by difficulty in social interaction and communication and by restricted or repetitive patterns of thought and behaviour.


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur Civil Hospital


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran inaugurates Radiation Oncology service at SKMCH Peshawar*


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated Radiation Oncology services at Shaukat Khanam Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Center in Peshawar on Friday.

During his visit to KPK, the Prime Minister also addressed a rally in Orakzai District.

The prime minister was expected to announce a number of development projects for the area.

In his previous visit, Imran Khan announced Sehat Insaf cards and other schemes for the welfare of tribal people in Bajaur, Khyber and Mohmand districts.


----------



## ghazi52

*PDTRC handed over to govt*






Pakistan Drugs Testing & Research Center (PDTRC) was handed over to the Health Department, Govt of Punjab by Punjab Industrial Estates Development & Management Company.

It was founded in 2015 to test and research drugs in order to control fake drugs in the market. The minister for Industries, Commerce, Investment & skill development Mian Aslam Iqbal signed an agreement of handing over the reins of the Center to Minister of Health Dr. Yasmin Rashid. PDTRC is a certified ISO 17025:2015 laboratory. It has also cleared two audits of pre- qualification of World Health Organization.

At this occasion Chairman Punjab Industrial Estates Development and Management Company Mr. Shoaib Zahid Malik said that the state of the art drug testing facility has worked tirelessly to provide common man safe and quality medicines. He added that this research center has helped in increasing pharmaceutical exports by collaborating and strengthening its relationship with other international standard laboratories.


----------



## ghazi52

Multan


----------



## ghazi52

*Life Care Hospital* Under Construction Phase 5, Hayatabad, Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Furqan Tower 
A Private Hospital is under construction in Peshawar Main City. 13 Floors Fully Air Conditioned Hospital Clinics and Pharmacies


----------



## ghazi52

Cancer Hospital in Gilgit to be made functional by October this year

May 06, 2019







Chief Minister Hafeez-ur-Rehman has said that the OPD of first ever Cancer Hospital in Gilgit would be made functional by October this year.

Speaking at a briefing in Gilgit, he expressed his satisfaction over quality of construction work of the Hospital.


----------



## ghazi52

Dow Institute is Physical Medicine & Rehabilitation. It’s free of cost for all Pakistanis. People must go and visit how humanity is being served at this institute.
Dow Medical University


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to perform groundbreaking of Mother, Child Hospital in Rawalpindi today
*
May 10, 2019






FILE PHOTO: Prime Minister Imran Khan

Prime Minister Imran Khan along with Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar will perform groundbreaking of Mother and Child Hospital in Rawalpindi on Friday.

This was stated by Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed while addressing a press conference at under construction Mother and Child Hospital Eidgah Sharif in Rawalpindi. 

The Minister said a state-of-the-art *hospital of 400 beds,* equipped with latest gadgets would be established.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan formally inaugurates Mother & Child hospital in Rawalpindi. This healthcare facility aims to curb the growing mortality rate of infant and mothers during complications that might arise at the time of birth


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan to provide over Rs7 billion for health, transport sectors*

Japan on Tuesday agreed to provide over Rs7 billion for Pakistan’s health and transport sectors during Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi’s three-day official visit to Tokyo at the invitation of his counterpart Taro Kono.

The visit has provided an opportunity to further build on the momentum of recent high level visits between the two countries, according to a statement issued by the Foreign Office.

Two MoUs relating to aid projects were signed between the two countries, according to which Tokyo will invest Rs7.4 billion in health and transport sectors. Rs4.85 billion will be given for extension of intensive care maternal and child health care centre and children’s hospital at PIMS in Islamabad and Rs2.55 billion for strengthening inspection capability of inland transportation cargo.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1957594...sport-sectors/


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P plans 68 health units in seven merged districts*

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa has decided to construct 68 Comprehensive Health Units (CHU) under Prime Minister’s Quick Impact Programme (QIP) to provide best medical facilities to patients of the erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) at their doorsteps.

“These health units would be established in all seven tribal districts and erstwhile frontier regions with latest facilities of specialists’ medical and surgical male and lady doctors, gynecologists, ambulance service and laboratories experts to provide 24 hours service to patients,” a senior official in Health Department said on Friday.

Each CHU with 35 medical, surgical, nurses and laboratory experts will cover 25,000 population in former FATA, the official said, adding one unit will be constructed with an estimated cost of Rs 110 million.


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Bara Kahu mother, child hospital starts*

Ministry of National Health Services on Monday laid the foundation stone of a new mother and child hospital for the rural population of the city.

The* 40-bed hospital* is being established with financial support of South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) through its development fund.

The hospital construction will be completed till end of the year.

Federal Minister for NHS Aamer Mehmood Kiyani while laying foundation stone of the new MCH said that the hospital would provide 24 hours gynecological and obstetrics services to over 100,000 people of the area directly and 500,000 population from other areas indirectly. It will be the first MCH to be built through SAARC Development Fund at Bhara Kahu.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute (PKLI) Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Minister of health Punjab Dr. Yasmin Rashid has announced to give 12 modern ambulance to the people of gilgit. Today, the ambulance has reached Gilgit.









The details of the goods of, which have reached Gilgit Baltistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan to provide $10.6m to Pakistan
*
Contribution to be used to fight malnutrition, improve livelihoods and increase resilience to natural disasters

Japan has announced its contribution of $10.6 million to fight malnutrition, improve livelihoods and increase resilience to natural disasters in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh and Balochistan provinces.

The government of Japan Tuesday signed partnership in this regard with the UNDP and the World Food Programme (WFP) here. Out of the total $10.6 million, $3.5 million will be used towards the early identification and treatment of 155,000 acutely malnourished mothers and children in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, including families who have been displaced from Afghanistan and vulnerable host populations.

“WFP is extremely grateful for the continued partnership and generosity of the Japanese government in providing emergency life-saving nutritional support for malnourished mothers and children. We are proud to be working together to support some of Pakistan’s most vulnerable families,” said WFP Representative Finbarr Curran.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Budget 2019_20 .*..Healthcare Total Allocation Rs. 134 billion,
Salaries Rs 7.5 billion, Revamping of THQ, DHQ, hospitals across Punjab Rs 3.5 billion, Drugs and medicines for healthcare services Rs 12 billion


----------



## Chishty4

Buch International Hospital Under Construction at Buch Villas Multan

© Abdul Rehman

*#Buch #Multan #Pakistan*


----------



## ghazi52

*Evercare Hospital Lahore opens*








LAHORE (PR) Thursday marked the opening of Evercare Hospital Lahore, a new private multi-specialty healthcare facility based in Wapda Town that will commence operations this month. The hospital is Pakistan’s first LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environment) Gold certified facility in the country. The hospital aims to be the leading provider of affordable and quality healthcare to the citizens of Lahore and its catchment areas. The hospital has been designed and equipped to best practice with regards to infection control and patient safety by reputed local and international consultants.


----------



## ghazi52

*Evercare Hospital Lahore*


----------



## ghazi52

*
Work on 50-bed Cardiac Hospital underway in Gilgit*

In Gilgit, work on fifty beds cardiac Hospital is underway.

A spokesman of National Logistic Cell told that 1.5 billion rupees are being spent on this project.

He said that work of the hospital will be completed by June 2020


----------



## ghazi52

Ever Care Hospital Under Construction at Wapda Town Phase-1 Lahore. It's a Private Hospital


----------



## 8 pass charlie

while I admire all of these projects.all wish they are completed in time.someone should also ask of the already stalled/incomplete projects who have been under the knife of red tape for years now.you can search for bacha khan medical college Mardan building.and adjacent benazir Bhutto hospital in mardan.better complete them first then embarking on new adventures just for the sake of political benefits.


----------



## ghazi52

US-based medical lab to invest $40 mln in Pakistan’s healthcare

July 24, 2019








Chief Executive Officer of North Shore Medical Labs USA Dr Abid Sheikh in a meeting with Prime Minister Imran Khan during his visit to Washington, has committed an investment of US$ 40 million in healthcare Sector of Pakistan.

The North Shore had invested US$ 10 million on the project, which was underwritten by the US government.

The North Shore Medical Labs with its head office in New York is a full-service clinical reference laboratory, dedicated to serve the individual needs of the healthcare provider.


http://www.radio.gov.pk/24-07-2019/us-based-medical-lab-to-invest-40-mln-in-pakistans-healthcare


----------



## ghazi52

*UK Businessman to Build 9 Hospitals in *Punjab

Aneel Mussarat, the renowned British-Pakistani businessman, called on Sardar Usman Buzdar Chief Minister Punjab at his office and shared his plans to establish a hospital in every division of Punjab.

Mussarat said that state-of-the-art hospitals will be set up in locations that have a shortage of medical facilities. Emergencies and trauma centers will also be set up in these hospitals and the locals will be given ownership of these facilities.

He commended the Chief Minister for his work, saying that the province is heading in the right direction. Expat Pakistanis are content with public welfare steps taken by Usman Buzdar, he said.

Chief Minister lauded Mussarat’s pledge about setting up hospitals and reiterated the government’s commitment to providing quality medical facilities to the general public.

He added that the Punjab government aims to provide the best medical facilities to the citizens and stated that Nishtar-II hospital scheme was almost finished in Multan, costing several billion rupees. Similarly, a cardiology hospital is being built in DG Khan.

Mother-and-child hospitals are also being established in remote locations of the province, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gilgit Baltistan to Get a 50-Bed Cardiac Hospital*

The government has decided to establish a 50-bed cardiac hospital in Gilgit Baltistan (GB), which is expected to be completed within its given time frame.

He said that the cardiac facility, worth Rs. 1.5 billion, was a key project for the region.

While briefing a National Assembly’s standing committee, the official said the provision of quality health facilities to the people of GB was government’s priority.

He ensured the committee to address all issues related to the project and timely completion.

He said the government was conducting surveys in the region to effectively provide health, education and other facilities to its people

*20-Bed Burn Centre in Hub Balochistan*

In another development, the provincial government of Balochistan has decided to establish a 20-bed state-of-the-art Burn Center in Hub.

The facility will be built at Ghulam Qadir government hospital Hub to provide modern healthcare facilities to Baloch people.

A government official told APP that they had allocated an amount of Rs. 400 million for the establishment of the burn center.

The facility will be equipped with the necessary latest technology and devices where burn patients will receive timely and high-quality treatment


----------



## ghazi52

The Emergency Response Center and Agha Irfan hospital, established for immediate medical aid of the traffic accidents on Quetta Karachi highway, has been completed.
In the first stage, 14 centers are being established on the highway of 3 billion in the first stage.


----------



## ghazi52

*Forensic Lab , Lahore , Punjab
Status Complete*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BioFlex Brings Cold Laser Therapy to #Pakistan*

BioFlex, which has over 2000 clinics in 50 countries across the world, has officially launched its cold laser therapy services in Pakistan.

BioFlex Laser therapy covers a wide spectrum of medical procedures which include arthritis, extreme wounds, sports injuries, degenerative disorders or muscle spasms. It also helps in treating musculoskeletal disorders like joint pain or muscle pain such as neck pain, knee pain, back pain or others. This easy-to-use therapeutic tool aids in speedy healing of the medical condition within a short period. BioFlex Pakistan has successfully treated more than 2 million patients across the world.

Within a short span of 2 months, BioFlex has successfully established its five state-the-of-the art equipped clinics across major cities of Pakistan. As a healthcare partner, BioFlex has been successfully treating the medical disorders at these clinics without any invasive procedure. Bioflex is further planning to launch the laser treatment in other cities of Pakistan like #Lahore and #Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Pakistan*’s first Nursing University* (King Hammad University of Nursing and Associate Medical Sciences) will begin next month after finalizing all arrangements for the Ministry of National Health Services (NHS).

Through a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU), the Capital Development Authority (CDA) has granted land of about 5500 square feet to Pakistan’s first nursing university in Islamabad

Dr. Asad Hafiz, director general of the health ministry, said in an interview. “The construction cost is estimated at about $ 16 million, contract of the university has been given and construction work will begin next month,”

King of Bahrain Hamad bin Isa Al-Khalifa offered to establish a state-of-the-art medical institution as a gift from his country during his visit to Pakistan in March 2014. It was decided that Pakistan would arrange the land and utility services for the university and Bahrain would fund its construction.

A Bahraini delegation, led by Dr. Shaikha Rana Bint Isa Bin Daij Al-Khalifa, then assistant under-secretary for Arab and Afro-Asian Affairs, visited Islamabad in July 2016 to finalize the project and signed an MoU with Pakistan’s ministry of health.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Kidney & Liver Transplant and Research Center, Lahore. Work in progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Surgeons Perform a First of its Kind Heart Surgery in Pakistan

For the first time, Pakistani surgeons have performed ‘His-Bundle Pacing’ procedure, an incredibly difficult process used to control irregular heartbeat through a pacemaker.

A highly specialized team of heart surgeons led by Dr. Azam Shafqat, Dr. Faisal Qadir, and Dr. Rehan Karim at the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases (NICVD) performed this procedure on two patients.

Noor-ud-din, aged 45, was rushed to NICVD following a heart attack while Shamim Baig, aged 80, was brought at the facility for a slow heartbeat. Surgeons successfully implanted ‘His Bundle Pacemaker’ on both patients.

Talking to the media, Dr. Azam Shafqat said the procedures were performed successfully and the surgeons faced no complications. Both patients are expected to make a full recovery after which they would be discharged from NICVD


----------



## ghazi52

*NIH Sets Up Anti-Rabies Vaccine Plant Worth Rs. 751 Million*

National Institute of Health (NIH) has set up a vaccine production plant worth Rs. 751 million that will produce anti-rabies vaccines and anti-venom serums.

The production facility will become operational next month and will help the country overcome the acute shortage of different vaccines.

Last year, numerous incidents of dog bites were reported in Sindh. At least 25 people died in the province due to the absence of anti-rabies vaccines at public healthcare facilities.

#Pakistan is expected to become self-sufficient in the production of anti-rabies, anti-venom, anti-tetanus and, anti-diphtheria vaccines. According to NIH, Pakistan’s annual demand for anti-rabies is 50,000 ampules while 90,000 ampules of anti-venom are needed. The annual requirement for anti-tetanus and anti-diphtheria is 30,000 ampules each.


----------



## ghazi52

*The Aga Khan University Hospital, Karachi*






*.


Center of Innovation in Medical Education*








*New Private Wing*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: A three-day Pak Pharma and Healthcare Expo-2020 Exhibition and Conference will begin in Lahore on Tuesday.*

*Around 65 companies from Pakistan and foreign countries including Japan, Turkey, Malaysia, Taiwan and Korea would participate in the event.*

The exhibition would provide an opportunity of business and business meetings to all those companies interested in promoting their products and services to the pharmaceutical industry in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CM Punjab has laid foundation of Mega Project in Health sector. With cost of 7 Billion rupees a Sir Ganga Ram Mother child care hospital will be built in Lahore on 12 acres with ten departments and 10 floors.


----------



## ghazi52

Doctors in Haripur have turned to technology to ensure immuno-compromised patients stay indoors and are provided with essential medical supplies during lockdown imposed due to Coronavirus. 

15 doctors of the DHQ Hospital in Haripur have bought a drone and started delivering medicines to heart, kidney, and eye patients at their doorsteps through the drone


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Kohat Medical and Dental College enters final stage.*
*
























*


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD- Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday broke ground for the construction of a 252-bed Isolation Hospital and Infectious Disease Center in the federal capital.

The isolation hospital would be constructed by the Frontier Works Organization near National Institute of Health over 40-kanal land, using the pre-fabricated light gauge steel structure. The hospital is expected to be completed by 10th of May this year.

The Chinese government would fund the construction of the facility that had extended the assistance of around $4 million. The project consists of seven patients’ blocks – four male and three female – a laboratory and diagnostics block and another for accommodation of doctors and paramedics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Punjab lays foundation stone of Institute of Cardiology in DG Khan*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
May 14, 2020

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar on Thursday has laid foundation stone of Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology in Dera Ghazi Khan.

According to details, Institute of Cardiology will be completed with the cost of four billion rupees.

The CM said that patients suffering from heart disease will be able to get treatment in their own city.

Sources told that Usman Buzdar will also perform groundbreaking of modern intercity bus terminal project worth 33 core rupees.

Besides this, Chief Minister will lay the foundation stone of expansion project of Dot Bridge interlinking traffic of four provinces and Gajjani spur to save lands from river erosion.

Meanwhile, Chief Minister will give the cheque of more than 26 crore rupees to MEPCO for providing electricity to electricity-less localities of Taunsa and Koh-e-Suleman.


----------



## ghazi52

MUZAFFARGARH:

500 Bed Recep Tayyip Erdogan Hospital completed. 250 Bed hospital phase 1 was funded by Turkish Government while 250 bed phase hospital was funded by Government of Punjab started in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Around 48 ventilators of different designs have been manufactured in Pakistan that will be supplied to medical facilities once they are approved by the Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan.
Pakistan Engineering Council says that they were told to make a few changes like addition of artificial lungs which have been made. NDMA has also imported artificial lungs.
Federal Science Minister Fawad Chaudhry has confirmed that the country will begin manufacturing ventilators for commercial purposes from next week.
There will be no compromise on the quality and by the end of the crisis we will have a whole industry developed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Hospital Islamabad
· 
PAF Hospital, Islamabad.
Open For Public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan All Set to Become An Exporter of Medical Equipment

*
Federal Minister for Science and Technology, Chaudhry Fawad Hussain has revealed that Pakistan is in a position to export safety equipment in the health sector which is a big milestone.

He was addressing a news conference after signing a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between Ministries of National Health Services, Regulation and Coordination (NHSR&C) and Science and Technology.
Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Health, Dr. Zafar Mirza signed the MoU on the behalf of the Ministry of NHSR&C.

Ministers for Science and Technology, Chaudhry Fawad Hussain, Prime Minister’s Special Assistant on National Health Services Dr. Zafar Mirza, Chairman Pakistan Engineering Council and Chief Executive Officer Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (DRAP) were present on the occasion


----------



## ghazi52

*Fifteen units of 3D printed isolation wards set off from Shanghai and Suzhou for Pakistan.*

After one month’s sea transportation, these printed wards will arrive in Islamabad for local COVID-19 prevention and cure.

This batch of 3D printed wards valued about $123,300 is voluntarily donated from Ying Chuang Building Tech (Winsun) after coordination with Consulate General of Pakistan in Shanghai and National Disaster Management Association (NDMA).

The ward’s design is specifically for Pakistan, which shows excellent heat-proof quality. These wards have already been installed with water and electricity utilities, doors, windows and inner decoration.

After assembling and connecting with water and electricity supply, they can be put into use promptly.

It is to be mentioned here that 3D printed isolation wards had been used in Hubei and Shandong, China, during the most difficult times and achieved satisfactory feedback.

The isolation ward, printed from recycled materials, can be transformed into hotel, park lounge, cafe, guardroom, toilet, emergency room for disaster relief.

After crushing, sorting, grinding and high-temperature treatment, these wards can be turned into materials again for printing other new buildings, the report added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated the Positron Emission Tomography - Computed Tomography (PET-CT) & Cyclotron System and Biplane Angiography System at Armed Forces Institute of Radiology & Imaging (AFIRI) Rawalpindi, today.

COAS said that AFIRI being state-of-the-art facility is providing high quality medical services to people of Pakistan. Acknowledging untiring services and sacrifices of medical staff all over the country he said, that Army Medical Corps will continue to serve the nation through professional excellence and inspiring leadership.

Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Muhammad Amir. Adjutant General & Lieutenant General Khawar Rahman, Surgeon General.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

The power supply of Lahore General Hospital (LGH) has been made functional through newly built operational grid station of at a cost of Rs110 million in order sustain uninterrupted power supply to the health facility.

Postgraduate Medical Institute and Amiruddin Medical College Principal Professor Fareed Zafar on Monday appreciated the role of the Punjab government for the timely construction and duly completion of the new grid station. Principal Professor Fareed Zafar said the LGH would be powered through direct uninterrupted electricity of 132KV from the national grid station which would help save valuable medical devices from any voltage fluctuation.

He emphasised that the plan would to lead the cut in funds previously required for generator, resulting in lower requirement for budget level and fewer bills, which would mean that saved money would be spent on the welfare of patients.


https://nation.com.pk/04-Feb-2020/lahore-general-hospital-powered-through-new-grid-station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1. KP expanding healthcare capacity:

A 50 bed ICU / HDU now operational with GoKP funding, at the Women and Children Hospital Charsadda, increasing capacity for the district, and surge capacity for the Peshawar valley, now operational.

2. The facility is being expanded in collaboration with the federal govt & an additional 100 bed unit will be made operational August.
Although cases & hospitalisations are mercifully declining we are using the opportunity to scale up preparedness for any second surge.












.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Mahmood inaugurates 58-bed clinic in Peshawar for coronavirus patients*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
*INP*
July 09, 2020

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Thursday introduced a 58-bed clinic in Peshawar for Covid-19 patients.

Addressing a ceremony, the chief serve Mahmood Khan said that the government will set up another clinic with a capacity of 210 beds in PIC with the assistance of the National Catastrophe Administration Authority.

The clinic will be made operational by the conclusion of this month, he said, and encouraged the individuals to watch the standard working strategies set by the government.The 250-bed segregation healing center has been developed in record forty days at a taken a toll of about Rs.980 million.

It'll meet extra prerequisites to ease weight on the capital’s hospitals. The confinement hospital’s charge has been given over to the National Fiasco Administration Specialist.

NDMA Chairman Lt. Common Muhammad Afzal briefed the prime serve almost the well being facility.

On the event, PM said the Covid-19 bend is straightening since of the government’s steps and provinces’ participation.


----------



## Azure

Updated 23 Jul, 2020 11:10am
*Punjab University medical college & hospital plan gets PM’s nod*
MANSOOR MALIK
_




LAHORE: Prime Minister Imran Khan has given a nod of approval for the establishment of Punjab University Medical College and its allied hospital on varsity’s new campus to serve as public sector institutions.

The Punjab specialised healthcare and medical education department has presented a detailed college and allied hospital establishment and management plan to the prime minister and sought funds for the purpose.

The Punjab cabinet committee on finance had also held its 37th meeting on Monday and allowed the health department to proceed for the establishment of Punjab University Medical College and its allied hospital.

University to provide running cost to college; health dept to bear hospital’s expenditure

According to the plan, the medical college will be set up at PU’s statistical and actuarial sciences building and allied hospital on varsity’s land alongside the road leading from canal to the Karim Block, Allama Iqbal Town. It is learnt that the Punjab University has agreed to allocate its some 300 acre land for the allied hospital.

The Punjab health department has agreed to initially set up a 800-bed hospital having cardiology and general hospital towers on about 60 acres of land.

The PU, it is learnt, has insisted that the university itself would offer degrees to its students as it used to give medical graduation degrees before the establishment of the University of Health Sciences.

The Punjab specialised and medical education department has agreed to PU’s demand and assured that the department would move to amend the relevant law so that the PU could offer its degrees to the medical graduates. The health department has also agreed that it would spend funds from its kitty to establish the allied hospital and continue giving running cost [for the hospital].

The PU would fund the medical college and bear its running cost including payment of salaries to the faculty and other staff of the college.

The specialised healthcare department has required that the PU medical college and allied hospital would serve as public sector institutions and follow all government rules and instructions including admission through the centralised admission system conducted by the University of Health Sciences and fee structure.

Since the health department has asked that the medical college and allied hospital will be supervised by a dean and a board of governors, a source said the government would enact a new law that would be a mixture of the Medical Teaching Institutions (MTI) Act and the Punjab University Act.

The PU administration, it is learnt, has agreed to the new management regime but yet to sign the agreement with the health department.

A source in the health department said the PC-I had projected Rs8 billion cost but the department planned to arrange some Rs14bn to execute the plan. “The health department has held several meetings with the Punjab University management and will move forward, when the [PU] administration would sign the management regime,” the source added.

https://www.dawn.com/news/amp/1570542
_


----------



## ghazi52

Soft inauguration of the new building of NICVD Hyderabad by Executive Director of NICVD,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Children eye hospital to be functional by Jan 2021*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/online

*Online*
August 31, 2020

Asia's largest children eye hospital is scheduled to be functional by January 2021. The children eye hospital will have a capacity of treating one hundred and fifty thousand children annually, a leading eye trust announced Monday.

The Rs one billion project is in final stage at the premises of Al-Shifa Trust Eye Hospital Rawalpindi which will have a capacity to cater for the needs of 500 OPD patients per day, said President Al-Shifa Trust Maj. Gen. (Retd) Rehmat Khan.

Talking to the media men here, he said that our data regarding school screening shows that 20 percent of children bears some sort of eye problems while 5 percent of them have severe eye disorders.
He said that trust is constructing first children eye hospital in the country with a capacity of 500 OPDs and fifty complicated surgeries would be performed in a day.
https://nation.com.pk/31-Aug-2020/c...of-actual-control-amid-renewed-border-clashes
This will be the biggest hospital in Asia as far as the capacity is concerned for which we are thankful to the philanthropists and the donors, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*720 hospital beds provided to health department*

05 Sep 2020








Ratio may touch 80pc in two weeks. — Dawn


QUETTA: The Technical and Vocational Education and Training Reform Sector Support Programme (TVET-SSP) handed over the first consignment of 720 hospital beds, complete with mattresses, pillows and 1,440 bedspreads to the Balochistan government at a ceremony here on Friday.

These supplies, provided by the EU, Germany, Norway and the federal government on a request of the Balochistan government, will help strengthen healthcare facilities in Balochistan.

The Balochistan Health Department will distribute these supplies to hospitals across the province according to their needs in coordination with Manzil Organisation, a Quetta-based organisation which specialises in providing vocational and technical training to young people.


_Published in Dawn, September 5th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Post Graduate Medical Center *JPMC* Karachi in process of setting up world's 1st free Tomotherapy machine which provides for high precision treatment of cancer radiation esp breast cancer & cancer in kids. Hits tumor from all 360 degree angles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Govt has established a 300 bedded mother & child healthcare centre in Shaheed Benazir abad (Nawab Shah). Paeds OPD is now functional while children who are malnourished & suffer from pneumonia or any other disease are taken care of at the Nutrition Stabilisation Centre being run through PPHI ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First of the Eight hospitals in Mohmand has been officially inaugurated, and is now serving the people of Mohmand district. Remaining hospitals will be inaugurated in coming weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad Industrial Zone has set up a medical equipment manufacturing zone on 200 acres, which will significantly reduce the import of medical equipment we do 1. 1.4 billion, syringes, needles, Canolas, Xray Machines, Heart stunts, Dialysis machines. We will build in Pakistan, the next zone will be Sialkot

Sep 27, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan becomes 18th country in the world to manufacture heart stents*

October 16, 2020








ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has joined the list of few countries having the technology to produce heart stents locally after Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated the N-Ovative Health Technology Facility at the National University of Science and Technology (NUST) today.

The PM Office said that the facility will be the first to locally manufacture cardiac stents, adding that it will also make Pakistan the 18th country in the world to do so.


Earlier, Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry had said Pakistan will be taking “another big step” in medical technology with the inauguration of the facility.


“Today, the prime minister is inaugurating [a] heart stents manufacturing [facility] at NUST Science Park,” tweeted the minister. He added that the stents will be produced according to European standards, and would put Pakistan among a group of select countries that can produce stents.

Meanwhile, Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Political Communication Shahbaz Gill said that Pakistan would become the 'second Muslim country' in the world and South Asia after Turkey and India, respectively, to produce stents.


“It will save Rs 8 billion annually in foreign exchange. Congratulations to the nation and scientists,” said Gill.









Govt of Pakistan

@GovtofPakistan

Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurates local cardiac stent manufacturing unit at NUST Islamabad. Pakistan becomes 18th country in the world to manufacture cardiac stents. #PrimeMinisterImrankhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Skype





*Pakistan becomes ‘second Muslim country’ to produce cardiac stents*


The Frontier Post 
October 16, 2020



ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Friday became the “second Muslim country” in the world to produce heart stents indigenously after Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated the N-Ovative Health Technology Facility at the National University of Science and Technology (NUST) today.

The PM Office said that the facility will be the first to locally manufacture cardiac stents, adding that it will also make Pakistan the 18th country in the world to do so.

Earlier, Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry had said Pakistan will be taking “another big step” in medical technology with the inauguration of the facility.

“Today, the prime minister is inaugurating [a] heart stents manufacturing [facility] at NUST Science Park,” tweeted the minister. He added that the stents will be produced according to European standards, and would put Pakistan among a group of select countries that can produce stents.

Meanwhile, Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Political Communication Shahbaz Gill said that Pakistan would become the ‘second Muslim country’ in the world and South Asia after Turkey and India, respectively, to produce stents.

“It will save Rs 8 billion annually in foreign exchange. Congratulations to the nation and scientists,” said Gill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Shifa Trust Eye Hospital New Children OPD under Construction in final stages. Rawalpindi


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Shouldn't there be uniform design of hospitals all across the country or even world so that govt spend less on beautification and more on patient care

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*IKD launches new speciality to treat male infertility


PESHAWAR*: The Institute of Kidney Diseases, Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar has started a speciality Andro Urology to treat people with male infertility and sexual dysfunction.

It is the first speciality to start operations in public sector in the country. A six-bed ward has initially been dedicated to the rare speciality which can be enhanced in near future.

IKD has been offering services to the patients for the past three and half years but the ward was formally launched on October 24 after which there would be postgraduate training of doctors to do specialisation and expand the services.

Dr Mir Abid Jan, who is head of the ward, told Dawn that they were holding OPD and conducting surgeries twice a week where people with sexual dysfunction and infertility were being treated.



> Head of facility says gynaecologists will be hired to start treatment of couples


“In future, we plan to hire the services of gynaecologists and start couple treatment. At present, only male patients are received in OPD and those requiring surgeries are being hospitalised,” he said.

Dr Abid, who has completed postgraduation in urology, European fellowship in sexual dysfunction and fellowship in infertility from Fatima Memorial Hospital Lahore, said that 15 per cent couples in Pakistan had infertility problems.

He said that they could be treated through proper diagnosis and subsequent treatment

The issue of infertility was prevalent among 50 per cent people below the age of 40 years, he added.

Andro Urology is a new speciality, which is gaining currency throughout the world because it is the scientific way to investigate the infertile individuals or couples and provide treatment to them to enable them to go fertile.

“So far, we have received 1,000 patients during the past few years, the success rate of cure ranges from 50 to 70 per cent which is in line with the international standard,” said Dr Abid.

He said that after formal inauguration of the ward, they expected that the speciality would groom further as it would be offering postgraduate training to the doctors, who would then be deployed in other public sector hospitals.

“However, we would send a request to the government to provide us with equipment and machines worth Rs50 million to ensure proper and advance tests for diagnostic purposes,” he said.

Dr Abid said that they would generate the amount incurred on installation of the investigative device.

“So far, there is no male infertility services in public sector hospitals and only female patients are treated by gynaecologists, the result of which is not to a desired level,” he added.

He said that with passing of time, they would start assisted reproductive services to help the couple have kids through the method.

Presently, these services aren’t available in public sector hospitals and the charges at private hospital are not affordable by the people.

“We receive most of the people through referral because the doctors in the public hospitals have been informed about the launch of the new speciality,” said Dr Abid.

He said that couple would be examined by the doctors to ensure their treatment after the speciality was fully developed. “Many doctors, who are working in the ward, are willing to pursue careers in Andro Urology,” he said.

_Published in __Dawn__, October 27th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329996838351630336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M. Waqar Bhatti
December 4, 2020


Preparations in advanced stage for establishing* disease control centre *on pattern of CDC Atlanta


KARACHI: On the pattern of the *Centre for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), Atlanta, United States, *Pakistan has been trying to establish its own CDC, for which preparations have been in an advanced stage, to deal with epidemics of communicable and non-communicable diseases along with emerging infectious ailments and pandemics like Covid-10, and advise the national and provincial governments in dealing with national health emergencies, The News has learnt.

“Yes, we are in the advanced stage of establishing a Centre for Disease Control Pakistan like they have in the United States, China and many other countries of the world. Establishing such an institute was my long-standing dream, which is going to materialise within a few weeks or months,” Special Assistant to Prime Minister (SAPM) on Health Dr Faisal Sultan told The News on Thursday.

He said a draft legislation had been prepared for the establishment of the proposed institute and it was being vetted by experts while his team was also in the process of looking for epidemiologists, microbiologists, molecular genetics experts, virologists and other experts to be part of the centre.

“Either this institute would be established through a [presidential] ordinance or an Act of Parliament but all the legal formalities are being completed in this regard. This dream of mine is going to materialise very soon but it would be a great service to the nation”, Dr Sultan said, adding that not only him but several other infectious diseases and public health experts had been feeling the need for having such an institute in Pakistan for very long.

He maintained that after every crisis and emergency, a need was felt to establish centres like the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC) was established after the Covid-19 pandemic and the National Emergency Operation Centre (NEOC) was set up for polio eradication. He added that this reactionary practice should come to end now and there should be a permanent institution like the CDC Atlanta to deal with such emergencies and plan for future threats.

To a query, Dr Sultan said the governments of the US, China and England had offered their assistance for establishing the CDC Pakistan, adding that in addition to foreign governments, Pakistani health experts working in the US, Europe and other parts of the world were also very enthusiastic in this regard and willing to help the country in having a world-class centre for disease control and prevention.

“I have spoken to the ambassadors of the United States and China and the British High Commissioner in Pakistan and they all are willing to help us in this regard. There are several leading Pakistani health scientists and experts who are working at such institutions and they too are very enthusiastic and willing to support us in this endeavour,” the SAPM maintained.

When asked when he felt the need for the establishment of a CDC like centre in the presence of the National Institute of Health (NIH), Islamabad, he said the NIH in its present form was not fulfilling the function of a centre for disease control and prevention despite having a national laboratory.

“The NIH has a different function and it is now heading in a right direction under its current leadership but unfortunately it is not serving the purpose for which it was established. Our proposed centre for disease control would be a quite different institution, which would gather information about diseases, analyse them and recommend actions and give guidance to the authorities on all aspects of health,” Dr Sultan said, adding that after its establishment, there would be no need for setups like the NCOC and the NEOC.

“The CDC Pakistan would not only be working on the prevention and control of infectious and non-infectious diseases in Pakistan but it would also be keeping an eye over road traffic accidents, other disasters involving trauma and emergencies in the country and presenting its recommendations to lower these incidents as well as managing them properly,” he remarked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KRL Hospital Extension in Mauve Area Islamabad under construction. Planned completion is 3rd quarter of 2021. The block will be a much needed addition to the growing hospital needs of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government announced the privatization of the Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS) Hospital, Islamabad on Monday in accordance with the Medical Teaching Institution (MTI) Ordinance.
Following the enforcement of the ordinance, the patients visiting the hospital for check-ups and tests will be charged fees equivalent to those of other private hospitals.

A spokesperson for the PIMS Hospital said that the promulgation of the ordinance means that patients will now be charged heavy fees for regular check-ups and tests.

Prior to this, the hospital had either nominal or no charges for their provision of medical services to the public.

The spokesperson also revealed that the cancer patients that are not treated at the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital are given free treatment at the PIMS Hospital and that the privatization entails such patients having to pay heavy fees for their treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IDAP (Infrastructure Development Authority of Punjab) constructed Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center (PKLI&RC). Work on the hospital is in full swing with Package A and B to be fully completed by December 2020.
















........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

ghazi52 said:


> The federal government announced the privatization of the Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS) Hospital, Islamabad on Monday in accordance with the Medical Teaching Institution (MTI) Ordinance.
> Following the enforcement of the ordinance, the patients visiting the hospital for check-ups and tests will be charged fees equivalent to those of other private hospitals.
> 
> A spokesperson for the PIMS Hospital said that the promulgation of the ordinance means that patients will now be charged heavy fees for regular check-ups and tests.
> 
> Prior to this, the hospital had either nominal or no charges for their provision of medical services to the public.
> 
> The spokesperson also revealed that the cancer patients that are not treated at the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital are given free treatment at the PIMS Hospital and that the privatization entails such patients having to pay heavy fees for their treatment


That is not factually correct.

Additionally, comments (such as those alleging large increases in fees) from staff members who are striking against the MTI Ordinance related restructuring need to be verified since the staff is protesting against the very process that they are maligning.

On another note, there is a need for regulations that set out 'pricing bands' for different medical procedures in various parts of the country, especially if the government continues rolling out public health coverage for more and more people through the health cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PM IMRAN KHAN inaugurated Peshawar Institute of Cardiology today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital in DHA Defense Housing Authority Phase 9 Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi govt to give Rs 640m equipment for Mansehra hospital*

25 Dec 2020

 






Deputy commissioner Dr Qasim Ali Khan has said the Saudi government will supply over Rs640 million worth of hi-tech surgical equipment and machines for the King Abdullah Teaching Hospital.


*MANSEHRA: *Deputy commissioner Dr Qasim Ali Khan has said the Saudi government will supply over Rs640 million worth of hi-tech surgical equipment and machines for the King Abdullah Teaching Hospital, Mansehra, early next year saying the initiative will help improve healthcare in the district.

“Most of the health issues raised by you will be addressed after the supply of surgical equipment and hi-tech machines by Saudi Arabia for the King Abdullah Teaching Hospital,” Dr Qasim told an open kutcheri organised by the district administration at the hospital here on Thursday.

The DC said the Kath bedding capacity was being increased from 350 to 550.


_Published in Dawn, December 25th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to Start Mass Production of Vaccines to Stop Reliance on India*


Pakistan will start the mass production of anti-rabies vaccines and snake venom antidote by 2021 to end its dependence on imports from India for them.

The country requires between 200,000 and 300,000 doses of antidote for snake bites and 1.5 million to 2 million doses of rabies vaccine every year. These doses have been imported from India but there has been a temporary shortage in their supply due to the strained relations between the countries.

The head of Vaccine Production at the National Institute of Health (NIH), Dr. Ghazala Parveen, said, “An entirely new manufacturing facility has been set up and approved by DRAP for the mass production of anti-snake venom, anti-rabies sera, typhoid vaccine, and tetanus toxoid”.

“With the latest machinery and equipment at hand, we hope that the country will not import these products from India in the future,” she added.

Pakistan will resort to importing the vaccines from China until the local production meets the local demand

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to purchase 1.2 million COVID-19 vaccine doses from Chinese firm*


Hamza Zakir
Dec 31 · 

The Government of Pakistan is all set to purchase a total of 1.2 million COVID-19 vaccine doses from Chinese pharmaceutical company Sinopharm.

The news was shared by Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhary, who took to Twitter to announce that the cabinet committee has decided to initially purchase 1.2 million doses of the coronavirus vaccine developed by Sinopharm.

The minister explained that the vaccine will be provided free of cost to frontline workers in the first quarter of 2021.

He further said that the private sector could also import internationally approved vaccines if it wanted to.

Earlier, Federal Minister for Planning Asad Umar had in a statement issued on Twitter said that the Cabinet Committee meeting has approved the purchase of 1 million COVID-19 vaccine which will be provided to all front line health workers.

“Authorized procurement of more than 1 million vaccines which will cover all frontline health workers, as soon as DRAP expert committee approves vaccine,” he tweeted.

He added that the government was aiming to deliver the vaccine across the nation during the first few months of 2021.

“Target is to deploy these vaccines within 1st quarter of 2021,” the minister stated.

As per a statement made by the National Command Operation Center (NCOC), Pakistan is in close contact with vaccine manufacturers to obtain a vaccine soon. It may be noted here that Pakistan signed up for the United Nation’s COVAX Facility, a global initiative aimed at equitable access to safe and effective Covid-19 vaccines worldwide.

Furthermore, a National Immunization Management System has been prepared with the joint efforts of the Ministry of Health, the National Database and Registration Authority (NADRA), and the National Information Technology Board (NITB).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force - PAF Hospital located at Sector E-9 Islamabad
And yes its open for the general Public anyone can visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction and Extensions of Hospital underway. Soon to be included in the list of serving the people.
*
1. Establishment of Five 200 bedded mother and children hospitals and Nursing Colleges in Punjab..
2. 500 bedded DHQ Hospital, Chakwal.
3. Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology, Dera Ghazi Khan.
4. Sheikh Zayed Medical Complex - I, II & RHC to THQ . Rahim Yar Khan.
5. Establishment of University Hospital, Lahore.
6. Upgradation of DHQ Hospital , Mianwali.
7. Establishment of Tertiary care Hospital Nishtar , Multan.*


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan inaugurated a new medical ward with 160 beds in Bacha Khan Medical Complex Swabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of the basement of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust Hospital in Karachi is progressing at a good pace after a slowdown during the Corona Crisis. 
This Shaukat Khanum of Karachi will be the biggest and the most modern cancer center of Pakistan, Insha Allah.


----------



## ghazi52

*Aga Khan Medical University.*
Faculty of Art and Science building near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chughtai Lab and Pfizer Partner to establish Vaccination Centers across Pakistan*

Chughtai Lab signed an MOU with Pfizer to establish vaccination centers across the country.






Source: Reuters

Chughtai Lab, Pakistan’s leading pathology lab, signed an MOU with Pfizer to improve access to vaccines in Pakistan by establishing vaccination centers across the country.

The MOU signing ceremony was held at Chughtai Lab's Head Office at Jail Road Main Gulberg, Lahore on Tuesday.

Both Chughtai Lab and Pfizer share the same core values of improving the lives of patients through immunization and access to medicines.

Chughtai Lab is collaborating with Pfizer to ensure that their Meningitis and Pneumonia vaccines are available from today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to become first province with gene sequencing machine for coronavirus tracing*









The genome sequencing machine Pakistan will be buying. Photo: Courtesy Punjab primary and secondary healthcare department

In a first, a genome sequencing machine is being purchased by Punjab to help identify news strains of COVID-19 in the province.

Currently, only the National Institute of Health in Islamabad has such a machine. Samples from positive patients in Punjab were sent to the federal lab if a reading was required.

Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar approved Rs50 million in funds to buy the genetic sequencing technology.

Globally, scientists have so far identified three variants of the deadly coronavirus.

“Punjab will be the first province to buy a gene sequencing machine,” said Captain (r) Muhammad Usman Younis, secretary of the primary and secondary healthcare department, in a press statement.

The machine will allow investigation of what variants of the virus are causing deaths in the second wave of the pandemic, the statement said.


----------



## ghazi52

January 27, 2021







*ISLAMABAD: *The Covid-19 vaccination drive will start in the country next week, Planning Minister Asad Umar said on Wednesday, as the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC) unveils a comprehensive plan to administer the vaccine.

The NCOC – which serves as the nerve centre of the government’s unified effort to contain the coronavirus pandemic – said that the vaccination plan had been developed keeping in view the best global principles and health guidelines.

Asad Umar, who heads the NCOC, said on microblogging website, Twitter, the frontline health workers would be among the first recipients of the vaccine. “God willing, the vaccination of frontline health workers will start next week,” the minister tweeted.

The minister confirmed that the plan for vaccination had been finalised. “The system for vaccination is in place. Hundreds of vaccination centres in the country will be administering covid vaccine,” he added in his tweet.

The announcements came as China has pledged a donation of 500,000 doses of coronavirus vaccine made by the Chinese firm Sinopharm. Two government sources told Reuters that the first batch would be flown in on Saturday.

Pakistan is also expecting more dozes from Covax vaccine sharing platform. A World Health Organization (WHO) official said that the forum would have 25 million doses for the Eastern Mediterranean region in March, rising to 355 million doses by December.


The WHO’s Eastern Mediterranean region comprises Middle Eastern countries as well as Afghanistan, Pakistan, Somalia and Djibouti. WHO official Yvan Hutin told reporters the first doses provided for the region through Covax would arrive in February.

Earlier on Wednesday, the NCOC unveiled a comprehensive plan to administer the vaccine for the Covid-19 across the country. It said that the vaccine strategy plan had been formulated by the federation in consultation with all provinces and stakeholders.

The plan was adopted in a meeting of the NCOC held in Islamabad. The session was chaired by Asad Umar and attended, among others, by National NCOC Coordinator Lt Gen Hamooduz Zaman Khan and Education Minister Shafqat Mehmood.

The forum was informed that vaccination centres had been established across the country, whereas staff trainings and other arrangements had been completed to kick-start the inoculation of Covid-19 vaccine.

According to an NCOC statement issued here, the National Immunisation Management System (NIMS) will run the drive at the national level through the National Vaccine Administration and Coordination Cell (NVACC), which has been set up in the NCOC.

“All citizens, including frontline healthcare workers, will be able to register by sending their ID card number to 1166 via SMS or NIMS website,” it said. “The goal of the vaccine strategy is to vaccinate people under an integrated system.”

The NIMS system is digital, wherein human intervention is very limited. This system is designed to automatically send scheduled time and other details to the registered citizens. Upon availability of the vaccine, citizens will be sent an SMS, conveying the date of appointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on Nishtar II Hospital and Nursing College with 1,000 beds in Multan continues fast: Hospital equipped with modern facilities to provide medical facilities to citizens is the top priority of the Government of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Javed Afridi, CEO of HAIER, announced on his social media: 

"HAIER TO DISTRIBUTE FREE 1000 DEEP FREEZERS TO STORE #COVID19 VACCINES IN DIFFERENT HOSPITALS IN PAKISTAN"

Previously, Javed Afridi of Haier Pakistan has been honored with the coveted ‘Businessman of the Year”. Award for his outstanding achievement. Mr. Afridi who is CEO of Haier n Ruba Manufacturing received his award from the President of Pakistan.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Federal govt notifies JPMC Karachi takeover*


“The federal government has been pleased to constitute a Board of Governors, in respect of Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC), Karachi under section 4 of the Federal Medical Teaching Institute Ordinance 2020.”
Mushtaq Kassim Chappra, Philanthropist and Industrialist, Ms. Ronaq Lakhani, Philanthropist, Dr Muhammad Irfan Daudi, Associate Professor Surgery/Consultant Surgeon and Mr Rashid A. Khan, Businessman are part of the board.


BR Web Desk
19 Mar 2021







*The Federal government on Friday issued a notification regarding the takeover of Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC) Karachi.*

As per the notification, “The federal government has been pleased to constitute a Board of Governors, in respect of Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC), Karachi under section 4 of the Federal Medical Teaching Institute Ordinance 2020.”

Mushtaq Kassim Chappra, Philanthropist and Industrialist, Ms. Ronaq Lakhani, Philanthropist, Dr Muhammad Irfan Daudi, Associate Professor Surgery/Consultant Surgeon and Mr Rashid A. Khan, Businessman are part of the board.

According to ARY news, Sindh Health department has opposed the formation of the BoG and announced that they will be part of it.

It is pertinent to mention here that the Supreme Court of Pakistan in its judgment had given the control of the three major public-sector hospitals – NICVD, JPMC and NICH – to the federal government and directed the provincial and federal governments to complete a smooth transition of the hospitals’ control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nusserwanjee Mehta Parsi Maternity Home
.Foundation stone was laid on 20th December 1917. 
Elphinstone street Saddar Karachi near Saint Andrews Church.





















Its a beautiful piece of Architecture, part of our history.
We have to ensure it doesn't turn into a concrete slum like so many others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Manufacturing of vaccine*

On the other hand, it has been decided that the Chinese vaccine, Cansino, will be filled at the filling plant of the National Institute of Health (NIH) which will help cut its cost by 30pc. It will also pave the way for vaccine manufacturing in Pakistan under public-private partnership.

The Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (Drap) has already notified two formulas for sale with 40pc mark-up for companies and additional 15pc for retailers/hospitals.

Besides, a summary has been submitted to the federal cabinet, suggesting the price of Russian vaccine Sputnik V at Rs8,449 per pack (two injections) and that of Cansino (a single dose vaccine) at Rs4,225. However, the vaccine will not be sold or distributed in the market and will be administered in private hospitals and institutions.

Technical Adviser of AGM Pharma Dr Hassan Abbas Zaheer, while talking to _Dawn_, said Cansino vaccine would be brought in bulk in Pakistan and from next month would be packed at a filling plant in NIH.

“It will reduce the price of the vaccine by up to 30pc (around Rs3,000) and at a later stage, it will be manufactured in Pakistan through transfer of technology. This has been made possible because the clinical trial of Cansino was held in Pakistan,” Dr Zaheer said.

It is worth mentioning that AGM Pharma has registered the vaccine in Pakistan.

The technical adviser said Pakistan was insecure in terms of vaccine manufacturing, but soon it would become a secure country as vaccine production would begin here and dependence on other nations would end.

“The vaccine will be manufactured under public-private partnership project. Currently India’s vaccine manufacturing industry is worth $5 billion. Pakistan can also start producing a number of vaccines including Covid-19,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, March 23rd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan firm signs COVID-19 vaccine manufacturing agreement with China*


Pakistan’s Searle Company has entered into an agreement with a Chinese firm to manufacture the coronavirus vaccine in Pakistan. This is the first contract Pakistan has signed with a pharmaceutical company to begin the domestic production of COVID-19 vaccine.


“The Searle Company has concluded an exclusive licensing and supply agreement with Livzon Mapharm Inc. for the recombinant novel coronavirus vaccine (V-01)” reads the firm’s April 1 letter to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX). The contract also covers the manufacturing transition of the V-01 vaccine in Pakistan.

The vaccine developed by China’s Livzon Pharmaceutical Group had shown promising results in phase I and II clinical trials. The phase III trial would enroll 20,000 people in multiple countries to evaluate the efficacy, safety, and immunogenicity of the vaccine, the company said.

Among the many COVID-19 vaccine projects around the world, “V-01 has many potential advantages such as strong safety profile, high neutralising antibody titres, long durability and easy to scale up manufacturing” the document said. The protein-based vaccine V-01 could be transported and stored at normal refrigerator temperatures at 2-8 degrees Celsius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to Start Local Production of Sputnik V COVID19 Vaccine*

Pakistan is set to start local production of the Russian COVID-19 vaccine Sputnik V in the coming months.
It was revealed by Foreign Minister, Shah Mahmood Qureshi, during a press briefing along with his Russian counterpart, Sergey Lavrov, after a delegation-level meeting in Islamabad.

Qureshi noted that Pakistan privately imported 50,000 doses of Sputnik V last month and will import another 150,000 doses of the Russian vaccine in the next few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of new 90 OPD and Procedure Rooms in *Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar* enters final stages. The new OPD will be inaugurated by CM KP Mahmood Khan in this month.

1. 90 OPD and Procedure rooms in Khyber Teaching Hospital
2. Pathology Laboratory
3. Blood Bank
4. Imported Laundry
5. Imported CSSD
6. Pharamcy department
7. Khyber Bank
8. Cafeteria


Cost :: 700 million rupees
Area :: 110,000 square feet

Inauguration by 30th April

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed building of Agha Khan University Hospital AKUH Center Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS also inaugurated 100 bed Hospital and Foundation University Institute (FUI) School of Nursing.
COAS appreciated the performance & commitment of Fauji Foundation towards provision of quality services & assured of his full support in all future endeavours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran launches online service of Pakistan Medical Commission*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
7:00 PM | April 15, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan has launched Pakistan Medical Commission Online Service to facilitate doctors, dentists and students to apply online for licenses, certificates and verification.
The service will also provide assistance to the physicians about the latest developments taking place in medical education and treatment. This reflects digitalization of the regulatory body harmonized with the contemporary trends of 21st century.

Addressing the launching ceremony, the Prime Minister said the service will help evaluate performance of the medical colleges in a transparent manner.

He congratulated the PMC team on establishing the online system of verification and said that the step taken by the PMC will improve the standard of the performance and standard of the medical colleges in Pakistan.

Imran Khan assured the PMC of all out help from the government in this endeavour.

He said for the first time, the government is working on providing universal health facilities to the people for which health cards are being provided to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran visits construction site of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust in Karachi*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
4:18 PM | April 18, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan has, on Sunday visited the building site of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust (SKMT) in Karachi.
Taking to twitter, he expressed the hope that the facility will be opened in 2023.

The Prime Minister said it will be twice the size of SKMT Lahore and will be equipped with all the latest diagnostic and treatment facilities.

He said SKMT Karachi will render its services to the Sindh and Southern Balochistan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*200 bedded Women and Children Hospital in Charsadda is now open for public; *

Currently it’s been used for Corona patients where ICU and HDU beds have been put in place. 
This hospital will reduce the burden on Peshawar hospitals and improve healthcare services in Charsadda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan inaugurated the new OPD block in Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar..


1. 90 OPD and Procedure rooms
2. Pathology Laboratory
3. Blood Bank
4. Laundry
5. CSSD
6. Pharmacy department
7. Khyber Bank
8. Cafeteria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar, 1920's (c)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dame Alice Reading in 1918






The Lady Reading Hospital is located at Peshawar in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa of Pakistan. It is one of the most important post graduate medical institutes in Pakistan. It is also called Loye Huspatal and Gernali Huspatal.

It is named after Lady Reading, the wife of the Viceroy of India, Lord Reading. 

It is the biggest hospital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, providing tertiary care facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP clears two development projects worth Rs196bn including 306 Kilometer Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway and *Health projects for Balochist*an .

During a meeting, chaired by Deputy Chairman of Planning Commission Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, approved Rs5bn in the health sector for Balochistan the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) with a higher financial share.

Projects costing no more than Rs10bn can be approved by CDWP while projects of higher estimated costs are approved by Ecnec once the CDWP clears them under the current financial powers.

CDWP also approved a health related project namely* “Strengthening of Existing DHQs, and selected THQs,* RHCs, BHUs in District Awaran, Washuk, Khuzdar, Lesbela , Panjgur, Gwadar and Kech” at a cost of Rs4.997bn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to begin local vaccine production from May 2021*

The National Institute of Health's officials said Wednesday Pakistan would start the local production of CanSinoBio's coronavirus vaccine next month.

The NIH officials said the arrangements to prepare CanSinoBio's coronavirus vaccine have been done, while the raw material for the vaccine would reach Pakistan in early May.

Chinese experts are also present in Islamabad to help in the preparation of the vaccine, officials said, adding NIH had started the venture in collaboration with a Chinese company.

The official said they were hopeful that the single-dose vaccine would be available by the end of May for public inoculation.

It is pertinent to mention here that CanSinoBio's officials had trained NIH experts to prepare vaccine doses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Drap approves country's 'first ICU ventilator' developed by Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission*


Naveed Siddiqui
April 28, 2021 


 







— Photo provided by author

The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) announced on Wednesday that it had developed the country's "first indigenous intensive care unit (ICU) ventilator" — i-Live.

The ventilator was developed by PAEC's scientists and engineers while keeping in view all essential quality standards and regulatory requirements, the body said in a statement, adding that doctors at the PAEC hospital in Islamabad also provided input during the development process.

"Besides passing through all internal reviews and testing, the 'i-Live' ventilator also successfully passed the independent reviews and testing conducted throughout the development lifecycle by the evaluation team from Pakistan Innovation and Technology Centre and the Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC)," PAEC said.
Clinical trials of the ventilator were also conducted at Jinnah Hospital in Lahore under the supervision of senior doctors, biomedical engineers, and medical researchers, the statement said.

"The ventilator successfully passed all stages of engineering evaluation and medical validation."

PAEC spokesperson Shahid Riaz Khan said the ventilator was approved by the Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (Drap) today, following which "i-Live" would now be manufactured and supplied by PAEC to hospitals in the country.

"This is a giant leap towards self-reliance in designing and manufacturing of life-saving equipment," he added.

PAEC Chairman Mohammad Naeem congratulated the scientists, engineers and doctors involved in the ventilator's development, saying that "massive production of i-Live would be commenced immediately to meet the growing demand of hospitals for this crucial equipment in the context of ongoing corona pandemic."

Minister for Information Fawad Chaudhry congratulated PAEC for developing the "#MadeInPakistan" ventilator.

"Pakistan's success in developing international-level medical equipment in the last two years is worth appreciating. I want to congratulate engineers, technicians and the entire team. You have raised our heads with pride," he tweeted.



A day earlier, Minister for Science and Technology Senator Shibli Faraz said his ministry would expedite the registration of ventilators with Drap to ensure their timely availability for induction in the healthcare system and export.

Another ventilator — Pak Vent-1 which was developed by Nescom — has been cleared by the PEC and is awaiting approval from Drap.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An aerial view of the Combined Military Hospital CMH Institute of Medical Sciences under Construction in DHA Bahawalpur by Kingcrete! Planned completion is first quarter 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan signs Deal to Procure 30 Million Vaccine Doses*


Pakistan has signed several deals for the procurement of more than 30 million coronavirus vaccine doses.
Between January and June 2021, Pakistan received and expects to receive 19.82 million doses of vaccines. Most of these vaccine doses were purchased, and a few were donated and gifted to the country.

The data for the vaccine procurement was shared by the Prime Minister’s Special Assistant on Health, Dr. Faisal Sultan, on Monday in a televised briefing that was aimed at informing the public of the global supply issues of the vaccines and the matter of the production of a local vaccine.

Dr. Sultan revealed that the government had initiated talks with vaccine manufacturers and GAVI in July 2020, well before any vaccine had been completely developed or approved.

On 20 November 2020, the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) had approved $150 million to procure vaccines, which the Cabinet had confirmed on 1 December 2020.

“It is important to remember that vaccines did not get approved for use until mid or late December. For example, Pfizer was approved on December 11, 2020, AstraZeneca on December 30, 2020, and Sinopharm was also in late-stage Phase III trials in December 2020,” Dr. Sultan remarked.

He said that Pakistan is vaccinating 150,000 people on a daily basis against a target of 300,000 vaccinations, and added, “We are proud of these accomplishments, especially considering the serious global supply issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*(Karachi) Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah has said that the oxygen plant at Pakistan Steel Mills (PSM) could be made operational in three months with an amount of Rs1 billion, local media reported.*

The chief minister said this during a meeting with health officials on Tuesday. The meeting discussed the strategy to cope with the COVID situation in the province.

Murad said that the Sindh government is ready to spend Rs1 billion for making the Steel Mill oxygen plant operational as the country, especially the province would need oxygen supplies in case of a surge in coronavirus cases.

The CM stated that improving oxygen supplies would enable the provincial government in ensuring the proper treatment of critical patients. “We will be providing cold chains and vaccines to the hospitals so that people could be vaccinated on large scale,” he said.

The chief minister pointed out that the positivity ratio has reached 18.02 percent in Hyderabad, followed by 12.87 percent in Karachi and 6.85 percent in Sukkur.

Earlier, Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Health Dr. Faisal Sultan said that the country's oxygen production capacity is being increased to support the health system and counter an increasing number of Covid-19 infections.

He said that Pakistan Steel Mills' (PSM) oxygen plant would be re-activated to meet the country's oxygen demand. "Using non-essential industries and importing oxygen can also be used to increase the supply," the SAPM said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

ghazi52 said:


> *Drap approves country's 'first ICU ventilator' developed by Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission*
> 
> 
> Naveed Siddiqui
> April 28, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Photo provided by author
> 
> The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) announced on Wednesday that it had developed the country's "first indigenous intensive care unit (ICU) ventilator" — i-Live.
> 
> The ventilator was developed by PAEC's scientists and engineers while keeping in view all essential quality standards and regulatory requirements, the body said in a statement, adding that doctors at the PAEC hospital in Islamabad also provided input during the development process.
> 
> "Besides passing through all internal reviews and testing, the 'i-Live' ventilator also successfully passed the independent reviews and testing conducted throughout the development lifecycle by the evaluation team from Pakistan Innovation and Technology Centre and the Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC)," PAEC said.
> Clinical trials of the ventilator were also conducted at Jinnah Hospital in Lahore under the supervision of senior doctors, biomedical engineers, and medical researchers, the statement said.
> 
> "The ventilator successfully passed all stages of engineering evaluation and medical validation."
> 
> PAEC spokesperson Shahid Riaz Khan said the ventilator was approved by the Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (Drap) today, following which "i-Live" would now be manufactured and supplied by PAEC to hospitals in the country.
> 
> "This is a giant leap towards self-reliance in designing and manufacturing of life-saving equipment," he added.
> 
> PAEC Chairman Mohammad Naeem congratulated the scientists, engineers and doctors involved in the ventilator's development, saying that "massive production of i-Live would be commenced immediately to meet the growing demand of hospitals for this crucial equipment in the context of ongoing corona pandemic."
> 
> Minister for Information Fawad Chaudhry congratulated PAEC for developing the "#MadeInPakistan" ventilator.
> 
> "Pakistan's success in developing international-level medical equipment in the last two years is worth appreciating. I want to congratulate engineers, technicians and the entire team. You have raised our heads with pride," he tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> A day earlier, Minister for Science and Technology Senator Shibli Faraz said his ministry would expedite the registration of ventilators with Drap to ensure their timely availability for induction in the healthcare system and export.
> 
> Another ventilator — Pak Vent-1 which was developed by Nescom — has been cleared by the PEC and is awaiting approval from Drap.



I think in all industries Pakistan should emphasises the local production of essential items. For example, in health X-ray machines and other basic items.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

jamal18 said:


> I think in all industries Pakistan should emphasises the local production of essential items. For example, in health X-ray machines and other basic items.


 Yes , I for local production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan receives consignment of 120,000 single-shot CanSino vaccine doses from China. 
These CanSino vaccines will be formulated and packaged in vials for the first time in Pakistan at NIH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The preparation and packaging of the first corona vaccine have started in Pakistan.

According to the Ministry of National Health, the raw material for the formulation and packaging of the vaccine has been procured from #China. Officials say the locally formulated vaccine will be available to the public by the end of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP introduces mobile vans to vaccinate elderly at their doorsteps*


In the first phase, three vehicles will roam the outskirts of the provincial capital to administer the Covid-19 vaccine to people of 50 years of age or above.
Following a successful trial, the service will be extended to other districts soon, he added.

Syed Ahmed
07 May 2021







*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, on Friday, inaugurated the mobile vaccination service in Peshawar to vaccinate elderly citizens at their doorsteps.*


In the first phase, three vehicles will roam the outskirts of the provincial capital to administer the Covid-19 vaccine to people of 50 years of age or above.

“The objective of launching the mobile corona vaccination services is to serve and facilitate the senior citizens who cannot go to hospitals or do not want to go due to the prevailing third wave will be vaccinated at their homes,” Chief Minister Mahmood Khan said.

Following a successful trial, the service will be extended to other districts soon, he added.


*KP imposes lockdown on Eid*


In a separate development, the provincial government has announced a partial lockdown during Eid days to control the spread of coronavirus.

The KP home department issued a notification in line with the recommendations of the National Command and Operations Centre’s decision to lock down the province from May 8 to May 16.

This was decided during a meeting of the Provincial Task Force on Covid-19, headed by KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan.

It has been decided to close all commercial and recreational activities across the province. All businesses, shopping malls, and eid bazaars will remain closed during the designated days.

Public transport, however, will remain open on weekends to facilitate those going back home on Eid, whereas tourist destinations across the province will remain closed during the lockdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan is set to prepare 100,000 shots before rolling them out in local packaging by the end of May*

NIH officials say that the raw material is enough to produce 120,000 doses of CanSino vaccines


Fahad Zulfikar
07 May 2021








(Karachi) In a bid to curb the spread of deadly COVID disease, the government has kicked off the process of preparing China’s single-dose CanSino vaccine after acquiring raw materials from other countries, local media reported.

As per details, Pakistan is set to prepare 100,000 shots before rolling them out in local packaging by the end of May.

National Institute of Health (NIH) officials said that the raw material is enough to produce 120,000 doses of CanSino vaccines. They mentioned that the locally packaged vaccine doses will be available by the end of the current month.

Earlier, the government decided that it will locally produce the CanSino COVID-19 vaccine with the help of China.

NIH Head Maj. Gen. Aamer Ikram told the parliament's health committee that China's single-dose CanSinoBio vaccine will be prepared locally.

He said Beijing agreed to transfer the technology for the vaccine to Islamabad while a Chinese team is overseeing the project at the NIH.

On April 29, three special planes of Pakistan International Airlines carrying more than 600,000 COVID-19 vaccines from China arrived in Islamabad.

The Ministry of National Health Services, Regulations, and Coordination said the South African and Brazil variants of coronavirus had been detected in the country, urging people to continue taking precautions and register for a vaccine.

It said that the health authorities and the National Command and Operation Centre are regularly monitoring Covid-19 variants of concern. “As a result of this proactive effort, one sample of the SARS-COV-2; B.1.351 ("South African" variant) and one sample of SARS-COV-2; P1 ("Brazil") variant have been detected at the National Institute of Health through genome sequencing.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan receives first batch of 1.2m AstraZeneca doses via Covax facility*


Naveed 
May 8, 2021 








First consignment of Covid-19 vaccines through Covax facility arrives in Pakistan. — Ministry of Health


Pakistan received its first shipment of Oxford-AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccines through the Covax facility on Saturday, according to a statement issued by the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC).

The statement said that the first consignment consisted of 1,238,400 vaccine doses and would be followed by an additional 1,236,000 doses in a few days. It added that the doses would serve to support the government's "ongoing historic drive to bring the pandemic to an end".

"Further allocations from June onwards will be confirmed in due course. The goal of the Covax facility is to supply Pakistan with enough doses to vaccinate 20 per cent of the population depending on availability."
Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Health Dr Faisal Sultan received the consignment at the National Emergency Operations Centre headquarters with representatives from Covax's technical and funding partners.

“In this unprecedented crisis, we appreciate Covax and Gavi’s (Global Alliance for Vaccines and Immunisation) contribution to the collective effort to fight Covid-19 in Pakistan,” said SAPM Sultan.
“Sometimes, such crises propel innovation and to this end, we were able to quickly expand the capacity of EPI’s (Expanded Programme on Immunisation) facilities to vaccinate our eligible population against Covid.

Recently, we’ve been administering almost 200,000 doses a day and we will be able to increase to 0.5 million doses a day very soon," he added.

SAPM Sultan also urged everyone above 40 to register themselves for vaccination so the mission to "immunise our fellow citizens, especially the ones who fall in the high-risk and vulnerable groups" could be continued, said the statement. "Very soon, we will be able to expand the campaign to other age groups and demographics,” he said.

The statement added that the AstraZeneca vaccines would supplement the purchased vaccines by the government and help to bolster the drive to immunise frontline healthcare workers, senior citizens and other priority groups identified in the National Deployment and Vaccination Plan by the NCOC.

"More than 3.3m vaccine doses have been administered to healthcare workers and citizens at large," said the statement, further nothing that the The Ministry of National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination had also ramped up the cold chain capacity of the EPI to meet the requirements of the vaccine deployment plan. "This also includes ultra-cold chain facilities in 15 large cities."

“Sinopharm, Sinovac, CanSino-Bio and Sputnik [vaccine] doses have been administered in Pakistan so far,” the statement said.

"The 2.47m doses of Oxford-AstraZeneca's Covid-19 vaccine will be used to immunise about 1.24m high-risk people against the virus," said the statement.

"Unicef is proud to be leading efforts to procure and supply safe, effective and affordable Covid-19 vaccines on behalf of the Covax facility which aims to quickly reach people in low and middle-income countries and ensures that no one at risk is left behind,” Aida Girma, Unicef representative in Pakistan, said on the occasion.

"Unicef commends the government for its leadership in the national response to the pandemic, including the successful rollout of the national vaccination programme, and thanks the Covax partners for their generous contribution. Solidarity is key to ending the pandemic."

Gavi Senior Country Manager for Pakistan, Alexa Reynolds, meanwhile, said, "This delivery — the first of many — is the product of an unprecedented global partnership to ensure no country is left behind in the global race for Covid-19 vaccines."

She said the vaccines were safe and effective and would "play an important role in helping the country to end this pandemic".

Covax is an alliance set up by Gavi, Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations and the World Health Organisation in April last year. The alliance has pledged provision of free vaccine for 20pc of the population of different countries, including Pakistan.

"It aims to provide at least two billion doses of approved Covid-19 vaccines by the end of 2021, enabling the protection of frontline healthcare and social workers, as well as other high-risk and vulnerable groups in what will be the largest immunisation campaign in history," said the NCOC statement.


*Covax donors and diplomatic missions*


The NCOC statement noted that diplomatic missions and Covax donors also attended the handover ceremony.

Ambassador of the European Union to Pakistan Androulla Kaminara said: "We welcome the opportunity to concretely show our solidarity with the government and support its efforts to fight the coronavirus through this important delivery of vaccines.

"We are proud to play our part in the global Covax initiative, alongside our partners, as it helps to complement efforts where vaccines are needed. For the time being SOPs (standard operating procedures) still need to be followed."

“The United States welcomes the successful arrival in Pakistan of 1.2m doses of the AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine. We remain committed to working bilaterally and multilaterally to support access to vaccines for the world’s most at-risk populations,” said US Embassy Chargé d'affaires Angela P Aggeler.

She added the pandemic had shown the importance of partnerships "such as the longstanding partnership between the United States and Pakistan, which has enabled us to more effectively respond to this health crisis together”.

The British High Commissioner to Pakistan Dr Christian Turner said: "I’m proud of the UK’s role in developing the Oxford University/AstraZeneca vaccine that Pakistan is receiving today. The UK is one of the world’s biggest contributors to the Covax facility — donating £548m to make sure countries get the vaccines they need, including Pakistan."

"Today’s arrival of the first Covax batch in Pakistan is an important milestone for fighting this pandemic together. It is also a strong token of multilateralism and international solidarity at its best.

"Germany, as [the] second largest donor, is proud of contributing to the Covax facility more than 1.5bn euros because we are convinced: An inclusive global access to vaccines is the need of the hour and nobody is safe until everyone is safe!" stated Dr Philipp Deichmann, Charge d’Affaires of the Embassy of Germany in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh government builds largest COVID-19 vaccination facility in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has received 1.2 million doses of Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine delivered by COVAX to support Government’s efforts to vaccinate high-risk people. COVID19.
global vaccine sharing initiative COVAX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to receive $153 million from World Bank for coronavirus vaccines*


The funds will be issued under the Pandemic Response Effectiveness in Pakistan (PREP) project, originally approved in April 2020.
The project will strengthen the health system’s capacity to implement the vaccination campaign for its prioritized and eligible populations.


Syed Ahmed 
14 May 2021







*The World Bank has announced to provide an additional fund of $153 million to Pakistan to support its vaccination program.*


In a press release issued on Friday, the international financial institution said that the payment will be made under the Pandemic Response Effectiveness in Pakistan (PREP) that was approved in April last year.

“The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors today approved the restructuring of the Pandemic Response Effectiveness in Pakistan (PREP) project, originally approved in April 2020, to redeploy $153 million to support the ongoing national vaccine drive in Pakistan.”

The program has been redeployed at the request of the federal government, it said. The project will strengthen the health system’s capacity to implement the vaccination campaign for its prioritized and eligible populations.

“The third wave of COVID-19 emerged in Pakistan in March 2021 and is threatening the lives and livelihoods of millions of people,” said Najy Benhassine, World Bank Country Director for Pakistan.

“The World Bank remains a committed partner to support Pakistan in addressing this public health crisis, including through vaccination, and providing support to tackle the social and economic impacts of the pandemic.”

Pakistan started its coronavirus vaccination drive on February 2, after receiving the first batch of the SinoPharm vaccine. Since then, the country of over 220 million has administered first doses to over 2.93 million people and has fully vaccinated to nearly 964,000 people or 0.4 % of its population.

The National Command and Operation Center (NCOC) plans to vaccinate 70 million people by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Written by The Frontier Post


ISLAMABAD (APP): The production of injections in the country has witnessed 28.07% increase during the first three quarters of the financial year 2020-21 against the output of the same period of last fiscal year.

As many as 1183,119 injections were manufactured during July-March (2020-21) as compared to the production of 923,839 injection manufactured during July-March (2019-20), showing growth of 28.07%, according to official data revealed by PBS.

During the period under review, the production of capsules also increased by 27.72 percent as it surged from 2794,541 units last year to 3569,203 units during 2020-21. The production of liquids / syrups during the period under review rose by 25.34% by going up from the output of 68,781 liters last year to 86,212 liters during current year.

However, the production of tablets decreased from 20,666,548 units last year to 20,380,940 units, showing decline of 1.38 percent while the production of ointments also declined by 9.34 percent, by going down from 2,506 kg to 2,272 kg.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the production of injection rose by 13.08 percent, from 122,004 units in March 2020 to 137,961 units in March 2021.

The production of capsules also increased by 30.14 percent by going up from 343,052 units in March 2020 to 446,432 units in March 2021 while the production of liquids/ syrups also increased by 37.77% from the output of 8,679 liters to 11,957 liters.

Similarly, the production of tablets also rose by 0.44 percent from the output of 2367,337 units to 2377,729 units in March 2021 while the production of ointment decreased by 17.34 percent from 296 kg to 245 kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh generates medical oxygen amidst surge in COVID-19*

*Web Desk*
11:19 PM | May 17, 2021

Pertaining to the rising spread of COVID-19 in the province, a power plant in Sindh has carried out a successful experiment of making the life-saving gas, on Monday.

A meeting headed by Sindh Chief Minister (CM) Syed Murad Ali Shah was told that the life-saving oxygen gas was being made at Jamshoro power plant. All the stages of oxygen preparation and testing have been completed successfully, the meeting was told.

Sindh will become the first province that would provide medical oxygen prepared at a power plant to the hospitals.

Speaking on the occasion, Sindh CM Murad Ali Shah said that the Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (PCSIR) in its report declared the oxygen fit for medical use. He maintained that the power companies can produce oxygen gas by the process of electrolysis.
The CM said that his government will support and encourage the power plant in producing life-saving gas.

Earlier on May 4, Chief Minister Sindh Syed Murad Ali Shah had announced that the oxygen plant at Pakistan Steel Mills (PSM) could be made operational in three months with an amount of Rs 1 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan International Airlines PIA on Sunday transported another one million doses of Sinovac vaccines from Beijing to Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China to promote health silk road in Pakistan*

May 18, 2021

China will invest in human development infrastructure under CPEC by launching Pakistan as a pilot country for the Health Silk Road (HSR), says Pakistan’s Economic Haroon Sharif in an article published by Gwadar Pro.

He recalled in May 24, 2020, Wang Yi, China’s Foreign Minister said China will work with other countries along the Belt and Road to vigorously promote cooperation on the Health Silk Road (HSR) as after the epidemic, the need for cooperation in the field of public health will increase significantly. China’s commitment to BRI projects remained unchanged.

The article added, Chinese President Xi Jinping pledged that a Covid-19 vaccine from China will be made a “global public good”.

Following this, the Chinese government also announced that the vaccines will be made available in an equitable manner and at a fair and reasonable price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It’s great news that Pakistan



manufactured their own vaccine with cooperation from China.

*PakVac.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh inks MoU to establish forensic lab in Karachi*

Web Desk On 
*May 25, 2021*









*KARACHI: The Sindh government on Monday signed a Memorandum Of Understanding (MOU) with National Engineering Services (NESPAK) for the establishment of the Sindh Forensic Science Laboratory in Karachi.*


According to details, 30-acre land has been allocated for the lab at Deh Joreji, Bin Qasim. The possession of the land was also given to the project director.

The establishment of the lab would cost Rs2.66 billion against whereas Rs10 million have already been allocated. The home department through a competitive process has appointed NESPA as its consultant for the project.








The lab, after its establishment, would have the facilities of audio-visual analysis, computer forensic, crime scene and death scene investigation, DNA and serology, forensic photography, narcotics, toxicology, trace chemistry, polygraph, firearms and tool marks, latent fingerprints, pathology, questioned documents and explosive Lab.

Currently, the provincial police have Forensic/DNA facilities in Karachi, Hyderabad and Larkana.
Apart from these facilities, such facilities have been established by the University of Karachi and LUMHS Jamshoro in their premises. The chief minister directed chief secretary Mumtaz Shah to personally look after the process of the establishment of a state-of-art laboratory

The signing ceremony was also attended by Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, Chief Secretary Mumtaz Shah, PSCM Sajid Jamal Abro, Secretary P&D Shireen Narejo, Secretary Law Dr Mansoor Rizvi, Special secretary Home Sohail Qureshi, Vice President NESPA Arif Changezi, Principal Architect NESPAK Arif Khan, Principal Engineer NESPA Rashid Hussain and other concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chief Minister Punjab Sardar's visit to Layyah: 
The foundation stone of a 200 bedded child hospital was laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Healthcare manufacturing industry to be set up in PirPatho SEZ in Thatta

May 30, 2021
Nation.com.pk

KARACHI – Healthcare industry being established in new special economic zone in Thatta. The Dynamic Engineering & Automation and Guangdong Kaper Technology Co Ltd have agreed to set up a healthcare industry in one of the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) being inaugurated by Dynamic SEZ Ltd. The two parties have reached a decision to set up Mask Healthcare Manufacturing Industry in the PirPatho Special Economic Zone situated in District Thatta, 110 km apart from Port Qasim Industrial Zone. The first shipment of the DEA-KAPER Technologies Masks manufacturing machinery arrived at the Karachi Port on May 25, 2021.

The operations of the mask manufacturing industry are expected to begin within a couple of months at the PirPatho Special Economic Zone of Dynamic DEA Ltd. In his statement issued on the occasion, Dynamic Engineering & Automation CEO Owais Mir mentioned that “This is just the beginning of the Industrial revolution of the country. In order to transform from a developing country to a developed one, we need to set up more industries in the country to enhance productivity and increase the exports of the country.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Hospital, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan to Receive 1 Million Doses of Pfizer Vaccine 

Pakistan is buying 1 million doses of mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccine developed by Pfizer, in collaboration with BioNTech, directly from the New York-based pharmaceutical company.

According to details, the first batch of the directly acquired Pfizer vaccine will reach the country in July or August.

A high-ranking official at the Health Ministry has disclosed that National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) was negotiating with Pfizer for the last couple of months and the company recently confirmed the availability of its vaccine, adding that a bilateral agreement is in an advanced stage at the moment


----------



## ghazi52

*SKMT proposes cancer tax on tobacco to treat the disease*

https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/staff-reporter
*Staff Reporter*
June 01, 2021


Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust (SKMT) acting Chief Executive Officer Dr Aasim Yusuf has proposed the government to impose cancer tax on tobacco products in the upcoming budget to discourage smoking and treat the disease.


Speaking at a digital awareness session, he said that successive governments had initiated different measures to tax the tobacco products and discourage youth from smoking, but the revenue from tobacco tax was not earmarked for improvement of the health sector.

The number of smokers in Pakistan has reached over 29 million while the expenditure on tobacco-related diseases has surpassed Rs615 billion annually. Ironically, prices of cigarettes have virtually not increased in the last four years which experts said were a major cause behind increase in number of smokers in the country.

Dr Yusuf said that around 40 percent of adults seen at the facilities of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust have cancers linked with tobacco-use, adding that the government can build new hospitals with the collection of cancer tax on tobacco products.

He said that it is highly concerning that the tobacco epidemic is shifting to countries with fewer resources like Pakistan. 

The tobacco industry is targeting vulnerable population with sophisticated marketing strategies, he said, adding that their tactics interfere with tobacco cessation and burden health systems which is preventable. 
Oncologists and public health experts said that tobacco is the largest preventable risk factor for four major non-communicable diseases that are cancers, cardiovascular diseases, respiratory diseases and diabetes.


Ministry of Law and Justice has already allowed the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) to start collecting health levy on tobacco products to help boost the revenue and discourage smoking in the youth.
The federal cabinet approved a federal health levy of Rs10 per cigarette in 2019, but it was yet to be implemented.

Country head Campaign for Tobacco Free Kids (CTFK) Malik Imran urged the FBR to enforce the health levy across Pakistan before the upcoming budget as the law ministry had already cleared it.

He said the government should increase tax on tobacco products separately, besides implementing the federal health levy as these measures will help reduce the tobacco-related diseases burden on public and private hospitals, and boost the revenue.


----------



## ghazi52

The Prime Minister of the State of Jammu and Kashmir Raja Muhammad Farooq Haider Khan inaugurated District Hospital Palandri ( Sadhnauti ) ,.


----------



## ghazi52

Stat-of-the-art skill lab at PMGI, Peshawar is ready and will be inaugurated soon.

The skill lab will provide training opportunities to all cadre of health care workers, from consultants to the junior most Doctors, Nurses, Paramedics and Allied specialties.

It is equipped with the latest technology, advanced manikins and simulators that will provide a real life experience for advanced courses.


----------



## ghazi52

Aga Khan Hospital, Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore : *First Drive- Through Vaccination Facility *


----------



## ghazi52

Govt to Spend $1 Billion to Import More COVID-19 Vaccines
Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) will meet today to approve the grant of $1 billion for the import of more COVID-19 vaccines during the next fiscal year.


----------



## ghazi52

The Gambit Institute of Medical Sciences, Sindh, has so far performed 400 liver transplants, 100 corneal transplants, and 1 cochlear transplant. A bone marrow transplant is also being started today, June 21.

It should be noted that 18 bone marrow transplants will be done every month in Gums Gambat. In contrast, the Bone Marrow Transplant Center Armed Forces Hospital Rawalpindi has 13 bone marrow transplants every month, while Karachi Aga Khan Hospital has 4 cases every month. ۔

A lung transplant will also be started soon. All these facilities are absolutely free for the people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Jinnah Post-Graduate Medical Center, a school that trains healthcare providers in the country, evolved from a small Karachi clinic decades ago. 

After the National Assembly authorized establishment of a Basic Medical Sciences Institute at Jinnah Central Hospital in 1954, the United States offered support for the effort. In 1957-1965, the United States provided funding for the construction of facilities, faculty training, and curriculum development. 






During these years, 40 American experts worked at the institute improving programs, and 40 JPMC teachersہ received advanced training in the United States. Photo credit: JPMC archives


----------



## ghazi52

One of the leading maternity hospital of Karachi ( lady Duffren hospital )


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs2bn released to begin free liver transplants, improve SSP package for tribals*


Ashfaq Yusufzai
July 4, 2021








The officials said the flagship SSP programme of the PTI government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had been replicated in 36 districts of Punjab and parts of Sindh and Balochistan.



PESHAWAR: The health department has released Rs2 billion funds to the Sehat Sahulat Programme to begin free liver transplants in the province and increase the entitlement of the people of tribal districts to treatment from Rs720,000 per family to Rs1 million in the financial year 2021-22.

The officials told _Dawn_ that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government, which had spent Rs9.392 billion on the free treatment of 478,973 residents since 2016, recently included liver transplants in the SSP to benefit the people with damaged liver.

They said at the start of the current financial year 2021-22, the government had allocated Rs21 billion to extend free services to 7.49 million families in the province.

The officials said the amount included Rs1 billion for an increase in the treatment package of the residents of tribal districts to Rs1 million per family like the other people of the province.

They said the programme had covered the treatment of major diseases since Jan.




> Govt has allocated Rs21bn in current fiscal to extend free healthcare to 7.49m families


The officials said around 10 kidney transplants had so far been carried out at the cost of Rs1.4 million per patient.

They said a summary regarding the inclusion of liver transplant in the programme was being vetted by the law department and once the exercise was over, the summary would be placed before the cabinet for approval.

The officials said the chief minister had already issued directives for the purpose.

They said allocation of funds for liver transplants during the new fiscal year showed that the facility would become part of the SSP soon.

The officials said they expected that liver transplants would cost Rs3-5 million each.

They said the facility was available in private health facilities of Islamabad, Rawalpindi and other cities and not in Peshawar’s.

The officials said if liver transplants weren’t available to the people in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, it’s not an issue at all as the SSP has empanelled around 500 hospitals in all provinces, where patients could be sent for the cashless surgical procedure.

They said the SSP was extended to the province’s entire population in Nov 2020 and there had been an increase in the number of admissions since then.

The officials said 253,701 patients received free treatment from Feb 1, 2016, to Oct 1, 2016, when the programme covered 51 per cent and 69 per cent population, respectively.

They said the programme had benefitted 225,272 patients from Nov 2020 when it was extended to the entire province until June 30, 2021.

The officials said the flagship programme of the PTI government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had been replicated in 36 districts of Punjab and parts of Sindh and Balochistan and was likely to include OPD patients for free medication.

They said the programme offered free diagnosis and treatment to the hospitalised patients only but talks were under way with the German government to pioneer the OPD project in four districts.

The officials said the German government had agreed to spend 9.4 million Euros over a period of two years to provide free treatment to the visitors to OPDs in Malakand, Mardan, Kohat and Chitral districts.

They said the government in collaboration with Germany had begun the programme in those districts in 2015 for hospitalised patients under which three per cent population was provided with free treatment.

The officials said the initiative proved very successful in the provision of free services to the patients, so the government began the SSP and began providing free health services to 51 per cent people in Aug 2016 and later extended them to 69 per cent population.


_Published in Dawn, July 4th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

Cuba has offered to establish a centre for vaccine production in Pakistan which can be used for both indigenous use and exports, according to a statement issued by the Ministry of Science and Technology on Tuesday.

Ambassador of Cuba Zener Javier Caro Gonzalez floated the proposal during his meeting with Federal Minister for Science and Technology Shibli Faraz, the statement added.







The development comes days after Cuba approved its home-grown Abdala vaccine for emergency use, the first Latin American coronavirus jab to reach this stage and a possible lifeline for a region trying to battle a killer pandemic with modest means.

The country's CECMED health regulator gave the go-ahead on Friday after Abdala's makers last month announced the vaccine candidate was more than 92 per cent effective at preventing Covid-19 disease after three doses.

Cuba is working on five coronavirus vaccines, and in May started immunising its population using two of them — Abdala and Soberana 2 — even before they received approval.

In today’s meeting, both sides also discussed the measures taken by their respective governments to combat the Covid-19 pandemic.

Shibli Faraz emphasised the need for enhancing cooperation between the two countries in various fields especially science and technology.

He highlighted that both countries can benefit from the experiences of each other in agriculture, water conservation and biotechnology.

The minister also appreciated the Cuban medical scholarships offered to Pakistani students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi’s largest children’s eye hospital, with a capacity of treating 150,000 children annually, has opened its doors to patients. 

AlShifa Children’s Eye Hospital was built for Rs.1 billion.

The initiative was created to make it easier for patients and their families and increase efficiency and provide high-quality health care. It was completed on time with a one-billion-rupee investment. It will be able to serve 500 OPD patients each day, according to Brig. (Retired) Rizwan Asgar, Executive Director Al-Shifa Trust.

He told the media that, in addition to caring for 500 OPD patients, doctors could undertake fifty complex surgeries in a single day. In terms of capacity, Rizwan Asgar said that this would be the largest hospital in Asia. It was finished under the direction of Major General (Retired) Rehmat Khan, the trust’s president.
He stated that we would provide the greatest care and therapies for children while also playing a key role in research, for which benefactors and funders are grateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"The Karachi SKMT construction is going according to schedule and is all set to open inshaAllah by Dec next year. This will be twice as big as the Lahore SKMT and will be equipped with state of the art equipment." PM Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Al-Shifa Trust establishes eye hospital in Chakwal gets operational*

Despite serious challenges in the wake of Covid-19 pandemic, the Al-Shifa Trust has completed an eye hospital in Chakwal at a cost of Rs 250 million.

The newly built hospital is equipped with the latest facilities and has a capacity of providing treatment to 250 outdoor patients (ODP) per day, said Major General (r) Rehmat Khan, President Al-Shifa Trust. The president said that the construction site spans over 18 kanals of land while the construction has been completed in two years and the hospital has been operational. 

He said that the hospital has the capacity of conducting 50 surgeries per day and has four clinics along with male and female wards. The deserving people will get quality eye care services free of cost while expenses would be met through donations.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM urges people to donate generously for SKMCH Peshawar*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
August 06, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan visited the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre (SKMCH&RC) in Peshawar on Friday where he inaugurated the newly established operating room suite and Intensive Care Unit (ICU).

In a series of tweets, the prime minister said that he was delighted to visit the SKMCH in Peshawar to inaugurate the newly completed operating room suite and ICU.

Imran Khan said that the opening of these state-of-the-art facilities at the hospital marks the completion of the final phase in the commissioning of SKMCH Peshawar which had opened in 2015 thus equipping the hospital with diagnostic and treatment facilities for cancer under one roof.

He added that this means SKMCH&RC Peshawar now offers all diagnostic and treatment facilities for cancer under one roof for people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Islamabad, and northern Pakistan.

The Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital in Lahore was opened in 1994. Since over 30% of all patients seen in Lahore came from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Afghanistan, we decided to establish Peshawar SKMCH, he said.

Imran Khan also appealed to the hospital’s supporters and donors to donate generously so that the two existing hospitals can continue to treat an ever-increasing number of cancer patients free of charge; and so as to allow the new hospital in Karachi to open its doors to patients in December 2023 as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China has listed Pakistan as its priority* as Beijing pledged $100 million to COVAX -- a worldwide initiative aimed at equitable access to Covid-19 vaccines -- for distributing vaccines to developing countries, said China's Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong on Tuesday.

Pakistan has so far received 5.5 million doses of the Moderna vaccine and 2.4 million doses of AstraZeneca along with over 100,000 doses of Pfizer as part of the COVAX effort.

In a tweet, envoy Nong shared that the first batch of vaccines provided to COVAX by Beijing is being shipped to Pakistan, which has been 'put' as China's priority. "Our commitment: making vaccines a global public good, and put Pakistan as our priority," the ambassador wrote on his Twitter handle.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Everyone wants to test their vaccine in Pakistan. And the Pakistani government is naively gobbling it all up.


----------



## ghazi52

Buch International Hospital Under Construction at Buch Executive Villas Multan.
It's a Private Hospital.


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Shifa Children’s Eye Hospital started operations in Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*UNICEF hands over 1000 oxygen concentrators for COVID-19 patients*

Mon, 23 Aug 2021, 

ISLAMABAD, Aug 23 (APP):United Nations Children’s Fund (UNICEF) handed over 1000 oxygen concentrators and related accessories worth $1.4 million to the Ministry of National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination (MoNH,R&C).

The Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Health, Dr. Faisal Sultan received the life-saving medical devices used for treating patients suffering from coronavirus infection, birth asphyxia and complicated pneumonia, from the UNICEF Representative in Pakistan, Aida Girma, said a press release issued here.

“The Delta variant has contributed to the current wave of Covid-19 in Pakistan and with a resultant inflow of hospitalized patients,” said APM Dr. Faisal Sultan. “UNICEF’s timely contribution will supplement the ministry’s continuous efforts to augment the healthcare system and provide the best possible care to all patients.

We value our partnership with UNICEF, which actively participates in various aspects of Pakistan’s pandemic response.”

The 1000 Oxygen Concentrators which have been procured by UNICEF with funds provided by the Government of Canada’s global contributions Accelerator Supplies Financing Facility, will be distributed by the MoNH,R&C to 289 health facilities in four provinces and the federal areas of Islamabad.

UNICEF commends the Government of Pakistan’s enduring efforts to fight the recurrent waves of coronavirus in the country and is determined to continue its support to national response, including through the procurement and delivery of COVID-19 vaccines or life-saving medical equipment, such as Oxygen Concentrators,” said Aida Girma, UNICEF Representative in Pakistan.

“With the fourth wave of COVID-19 and the new Delta variant causing yet another spike of infections across the country, under the leadership of the Ministry of Health, we are campaigning hard for all men and women above 18 years of age, to get vaccinated while continuing to strictly adhere to precautionary measures, such as social distancing, wearing of facial mask, frequent hand-washing with soap to mitigate the spread of COVID-19 pandemic.”

Including the latest consignment, UNICEF has so far provided a total of 3065 Oxygen Concentrators to the Government of Pakistan, during the last twelve months.

Earlier, UNICEF had provided 525 Oxygen concentrators from its own funds, 220 from funds received from the Asian Development Bank and 1320 from the World Bank’s Pandemic Emergency Funding.

To date, UNICEF has delivered over 14 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines to Pakistan on behalf of the COVAX facility and another 11 million doses are in the pipeline expected to arrive by next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With the help of two million dollars funding of Asian Development Bank, UNICEF has bought important laboratory equipment for the government of Pakistan. This equipment will be useful in tackling #COVID19 in Pakistan.
The goods have been bought by UNICEF in consultation with the Ministry of Health, Government of Pakistan and the National Institute of Health and are being distributed among twenty laboratories across the country.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has gifted 10,000 Protective Suits, 100,000 Face Masks, 25 ICU Ventilators & 100 BiPAPs Ventilators to Palestine. The equipment will be transported to Palestine through the Pakistan Red Crescent Society. 
🇵🇰🤝🇵🇸


----------



## ghazi52

*US donates 3.7m doses of Pfizer vaccine to Pakistan*

Donation is part of the 500 million Pfizer doses the United States purchased this summer to deliver to 92 countries


News Desk

August 26, 2021





PHOTO: EXPRESS


The United States (US) on Thursday provided about 3.7 million doses of the Pfizer vaccine to Pakistan through the COVAX facility to assist the country in vaccinating its population against the Covid-19 pandemic.

Pakistan reported 4,553 new cases of coronavirus during the past 24 hours, taking the tally for confirmed cases to 1,140,411.

At least 85 deaths were also reported during the said period. A total of 25,320 patients have succumbed to the virus in the country so far. Moreover, 3,413 recoveries were also reported during the past 24-hour period, taking total recoveries to 1,022,847.

According to a press release issued by the US State Department today, the donation is part of the 500 million Pfizer doses the United States purchased this summer to deliver to 92 countries worldwide, including Pakistan, to fulfil President Joe Biden’s commitment to provide safe and effective vaccines around the world and supercharge the global fight against the pandemic.






PHOTO: EXPRESS


Today’s donation of 3.7 million vaccines is in addition to the 5.5 million Moderna vaccine doses that the US government donated to Pakistan in July, bringing the total number of doses sent from the United States to Pakistan to over 9.2 million, the communique added.

“There is an urgency, now more than ever, to put an end to this devastating pandemic, and Pakistan and the United States are continuing to work together to achieve that goal,” said US Embassy Chargé d’affaires Angela P. Aggeler. “The United States is proud to partner with the Pakistani people to defeat COVID-19. Together, we will continue to build a world that is safer and more secure against the threat of infectious disease.”





PHOTO: EXPRESS


The state department further said that the US had also given more than $63 million in Covid-19 assistance to the government of Pakistan.

“Since the start of the pandemic, the United States has worked together with Pakistan to improve infection prevention and control, enhance patient care, expand laboratory testing, and support frontline healthcare workers,” it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan purchases 12 MN more doses of Covid-19 Vaccines from China*

August 30, 2021





Four special flights of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) carried a fresh batch of 12 million doses of Sinovac vaccines from Beijing to Islamabad on Sunday.

The PIA airlifted the Sinovac vaccine doses obtained from China and brought it to Pakistan for the people under the government’s ongoing prevention and control drive against Covid-19.

The PIA Country Manager for China said, “PIA special flights PK-6852, PK-6853, PK-6854 and PK-6856 transported 12 million doses of Sinovac vaccine procured from China for vaccination of people under government’s ongoing prevention and control drive against Covid-19 pandemic.”

He further said that under able leadership of its Chief Executive Officer, Arshad Malik, the national flag carrier had so far airlifted 57 million doses of anti-Covid-19 vaccine through 47 special flights.

He added, “Till now, PIA has brought around 17 million doses of Sinopharm and 40 million doses of Sinovac and CanSino vaccines from China to Pakistan.”

It is worth mentioning that the government under its mass vaccination drive has set a target to vaccinate 75 million people by the end of 2021. So far, over 51 million vaccines have been administered. Chinese vaccines namely Sinopharm, Sinovac and CanSino, besides other vaccines, are being used in the mass vaccination drive.

The health authorities launched the nationwide vaccination drive with around a million doses of Sinopharm vaccine donated by China, starting with older people and frontline healthcare workers, in March this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The United States will begin sending over 4 million doses of the Pfizer vaccine to Pakistan on Thursday, Voice Of America (VOA) reported, citing a White House spokesperson.*

The 4,149,990 doses being sent through the World Health Organization's COVAX initiative are in addition to the more than 9.2 million doses of Moderna and Pfizer vaccine already donated to Pakistan since June.

“As President Biden has said: the United States is committed to bringing the same urgency to international vaccination efforts that we have demonstrated at home,” the spokesperson told _VOA_.

“We are working to get as many safe and effective vaccines to as many people around the world as fast as possible.”

On Wednesday, Pakistan reported 3,559 Covid-19 cases after carrying out a total of 53,637 tests countrywide during the past 24 hours with a positivity ratio of 6.64 per cent, which has taken the national cases tally to 1,163,688 since the pandemic outbreak.

Earlier on Thursday, Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar warned that patient inflow at hospitals as well as the occupancy of critical care patients is the highest in Pakistan since the outbreak of the pandemic last year.

As Pakistan endeavours to curtail the spread of the novel virus, it is also rushing to inoculate its population, with the country administering 1,590,309 doses of the coronavirus vaccine, the highest in a single day, on August 31.

Meanwhile, 35% of Pakistan's eligible population has so far received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine.

The country has also started vaccinating citizens aged 17 with the Pfizer vaccine along with immunocompromised individuals between 12 to 17 years of age.


----------



## ghazi52

*Citi Pharma plans multi-million dollar subsidiary in Uzbekistan*


BR Web Desk 
16 Sep 2021







*Eyeing expansion, Pakistan's Citi Pharma Limited said that it is planning to establish a multi-million dollar, wholly-owned, subsidiary in Uzbekistan.*


The company has signed an agreement with the Deputy Governor Namangan Region, Uzbekistan to establish a wholly-owned subsidiary of the company in Uzbekistan, informed Citi Pharma in its filing to the Pakistan Stock Exchange on Thursday.

“This venture will enable the company to produce syrups, liquids, psychotropic products, general section etc,” read the statement.

Citi Pharma informed that, subject to regulatory approvals, the said project shall be completed within one year. “The project will be undertaken at a total project cost of $3 million whereby Citi Pharma would contribute $1 million as equity while local/ international banks at Uzbekistan will provide a long-term debt of $2 million at subsidised rates.”

The government of Uzbekistan has sanctioned a land area of 5 hectares (12.35 acres) free of cost.

Furthermore, the underlying project would have a tax free status for a period of 10 years, the notice added.

“This intended subsidiary company will be producing the substitute of the formulations products which Uzbekistan is currently importing from different countries,” said Citi Pharma.

“However, Citi Pharma Limited will be providing API material to its subsidiary and other pharmaceutical companies in Uzbekistan from Pakistan and also will get foothold in Uzbekistan to develop export market.”

Back in June, Citi Pharma raised Rs2.32 billion in total, making it the second pharma sector IPO in 23 years.

Citi Pharma has achieved revenue growth from Rs 1,016 million in FY16 to Rs 3,528 million in FY20, a 36.2% CAGR in 5 years. The company recorded Rs 4,015 million in sales during the nine months of FY21 already surpassing last year’s sales.

The company is planning to expand its existing capacity of 3,600 tonnes per annum of paracetamol to 6,000 tonnes per annum. In addition, the company says it plans to add new APIs as well as a pharmaceutical formulation, or final products, to its existing product line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*HSA All Set To Join China-Pakistan Health Corridor Initiative*

September 22, 2021
Kaleem Naqvi 
China-Pakistan Health Corridor



> A Memorandum of Understanding to this effect will be signed between the Chairman of the China-Pakistan Health Corridor Dr. Lee and Vice Chancellor of HSA Prof. Shahzad Ali Khan.









The Health Services Academy (HSA) will join the China-Pakistan Health Corridor Initiative by signing multiple collaborative agreements with its Chinese counterpart organizations that will be represented at the 11th Annual Public Health Conference of the Academy scheduled on September 23-24.

A Memorandum of Understanding to this effect will be signed between the Chairman of the China-Pakistan Health Corridor Dr. Lee and Vice Chancellor of HSA Prof. Shahzad Ali Khan.
In another historic development, the Department of Public Health of Wuhan University will sign an MoU for multiple cooperation in academic partnership between China and Pakistan in the field of public health. Key component of this collaboration will include digital health, medical technology, traditional medicine, and joint health research projects.

Through yet another agreement, the WHO Traditional Medicine Foundation of China will seek collaboration with HSA in the field of Traditional and Alternative Medicine (TAM) in Pakistan. Digital Human will sign an MoU with HSA for the establishment of the Digital Human Project and Digital Medicine Lab at HSA.

With its headquarter in Jinan, the China-Pakistan Health Corridor initiative is a multidisciplinary interconnected group of centers consisting of medical universities, hospitals, traditional medicine academies, and research and training centres in countries along the Belt and Road linked together by telemedicine, artificial intelligence, VR/AR, and big data.

The China-Pakistan Health Corridor has several cooperation established between Chinese and Pakistani universities, hospitals, and medical institutes. Cooperation with China Medical University, Fuwai Hospital, Weifang People’s Hospital, The Lancet, Mayo International Clinic, Xian Jiaotong University, Sino-Pak Joint Research Lab, and Qingdao Binhai University are particularly worth mentioning.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 600 Bed Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar SFMKB Institute of Cardiology in Dera Ghazi Khan.


----------



## ghazi52

*LRH becomes first hospital of KP to introduce clinical pharmacy*

Ashfaq Yusufza
October 16, 2021

PESHAWAR: Lady Reading Hospital has introduced clinical pharmacy and e-prescription services to ensure correct dosage of medicines for safety of patients and putting brakes on misuse of drugs and other medical supplies.

It is for the first time in the history of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa that any public sector hospital has introduced such services.

“The hospital has been issuing medicines to admitted people on indent book, issued to patients in wards. Under the new system, the patients get medicines directly from the hospital pharmacy through e-prescription. It has helped us to make proper use of the medicines procured for free provision to people,” LRH Pharmacy Manager Mohammad Amir told _Dawn_.



> The health facility has also started e-prescription




He said that physicians uploaded the details of drugs required by patients through online system that were issued to the relevant wards. He said that under the old system, drugs were issued to the wards that were provided to the patients from there. “The new mechanism has enabled the doctors to get the required quantity of drugs and put brakes on waste of the medicines at the hospital,” he added.

The change has been the outcome of Medical Teaching Institutions Reforms Act, 2015 under which 11 teaching hospitals and affiliated medical colleges have been granted financial and administrative autonomy.

LRH was the first hospital in the province to enforce the law. It has 25 pharmacists now to streamline the pharmaceutical services for the effective care of patients. The hospital had only three pharmacists in 2017.

Dr Amir, who holds a PhD degree from abroad in pharmacy, said that they established main warehouse to supply medicines and other items to the store from where those were issued to the wards on demand.

“We have also established satellite pharmacies in gynea, paeds surgery and accident and emergency department to enable the patients to get the desired medicines promptly. More satellite pharmacies are being established,” he said. He added that all the supplies were made electronically that were recorded in the system and could be checked when needed.

A ‘pharmacy informatics lab’ has also been established to ensure correct use of medicines, its delivery and latest knowledge for the betterment of patients. LRH is the first public sector hospital to upgrade pharmacy services that also include clinical pharmacy under which the pharmacists and physicians discuss use of medicines to patients.

“The physicians at the hospitals also appreciate the clinical pharmacy because under it our colleagues ensure that the patients get right doses of certain drugs and avoidance of complication coming out of combination of drugs,” said Dr Amir.

He said that their clinical pharmacists visited the wards and made interventions with regard to prescriptions. He said that in 98 per cent cases, the physicians agreed and subsequently the most appropriate medication was given to the patients. “In this way, we have stopped duplication of antibiotics and other drugs,” he added.

Pharmacist Azizullah Khan said that they had also setup OPD pharmacy where patients received drugs at eight per cent discount from the market. “The people get right medicines because we purchase drugs in bulk from 30 top pharmaceutical companies, which give us more discounts that are transferred to the patients,” he said.

He said that they also installed cold chain system to keep certain medicines under the required temperature and patients got quality drugs.

_Published in Dawn, October 16th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China friendship Hospital under construction.*

The state-of-the-art $ 100 Million medical facility in Gwadar will host 6 medical blocks with 50 beds each, providing comprehensive healthcare. 


















..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi: Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences announced establishment of Pakistan’s first of its kind cancer research laboratory.
The laboratory would produce medicines for all types of cancer in next three years as this ailment was not responding to available drugs, said LUMHS vice chancellor Prof Dr Bikha Ram.

Flanked by LUMHS Medical Research Centre director Dr Binafsha Manzoor Syed at local press club, the VC said that the laboratory was fully funded by the Higher Education Commission which was sponsoring six projects in LUMHS at a cost of Rs1,582m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Covid vaccine shipment with 6.6 million doses reaches Islamabad*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*

5:29 PM | October 24, 2021

Consignments originating from the United States and China carrying a total of 6.6 million Covid vaccines have landed on Sunday in Islamabad on the back of the international COVAX program and a gift from the neighbor government respectively.

One shipment, reaching Pakistan via a Pakistan International Airlines flight, carries 3 million doses of Sinovac vaccines that is a gift to Pakistan from the Chinese government.

Separately another shipment, via a private airline flight, carries 3.6 million Pfizer doses landing in Pakistan from the global Covax program. 

The vaccines will be portioned out to the provinces based on their needs and for this the National Command and Operation Center (NCOC) has asked the provinces for their data and requisitions.

So far Pakistan has received 140 million Covid vaccine doses out of which 100 million were bought while 380 million were donated to it.

The break up of the donated is between Covax program that claims 30 million doses while 8 million were given to Pakistan from China as aid.


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Mother and Child Hospital and Nursing College Mianwali. Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Hospital a Kalu Khan Swabi.


----------



## ghazi52

*NICVD performs first stroke intervention procedure*

Press Release
03 Nov 2021








*KARACHI: The NICVD has performed its first intervention to prevent stroke in a 48 year old female came with the right sided stroke. The stroke was prevented by removing the clot successfully without any complications, by Prof Irfan Lutfi (Interventional Radiologist, NICVD) and his team.*

“The patient Ms Sofia aged 48 years, was rushed to NICVD emergency with history of RT side weakness, facial asymmetry and dysarthria for last half an hour. We did CT scan to rule ICH and then it followed by CT angiogram to confirm large vessel occlusion there was cut off at left M1 segment MCA” said Dr. Irfan Lutfi.

“After diagnosing, the patient was declared as intervention candidate and taken to Cath Lab. We did procedure aspirate thrombus and followed run shows open of all MCA territory. The patient clinically improved after the procedure and mobilized with full power”.

Dr Lutfi said it was alarming that the second major cause of death in Pakistan is a stroke and lack of proper awareness. But, by the grace of Almighty Allah, now thousands of patients will be benefited from this free of cost “Interventional Stroke Treatment” at NICVD Karachi.

Appreciating and congratulating team NICVD, Prof Nadeem Qamar (Executive Director, NICVD) said a major breakthrough has been achieved in the medical history by NICVD Karachi with the introduction of catheter-based stroke treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CM Mahmood Khan & others inaugurated work on KPK's biggest Women and Children Hospital in Swabi. The hospital will be constructed at a cost of 3.8 Billion rupees in 43 kanals of lands and would be completed in 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
BEIJING, Nov 12 (APP):Chinese enterprise on Friday gifted a batch of 100,000 Covid-19 testing kits and sample releaser buffer to Pakistan to bolster its capacity in the ongoing fight agains the pandemic.*

Pakistan Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque, Chairman of China-Pakistan Friendship Association, Ambassador Sha Zukang, Vice President of Chinese Peoples Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries Li Xikui, Secretary General of China Friendship Foundation for Peace and Development, Wang Longshe, Deputy General Manager of the donor organization (Wuhan EasyDiagnosis Biomedicine Co., Ltd.), Wang Rui, senior officials and representatives of media organisations attended handing over ceremony held at the Pakistan Embassy.

Thanking Chinese enterprise for the generous gift, Ambassador Moin ul Haque paid rich tribute to Chinese people and government for supporting Pakistan in its fight against the Covid-19 pandemic.

He highlighted that Pakistan-China closer cooperation during the pandemic had added another glorious chapter to the proud history of bilateral relations
Ambassador Haque said that the donation of testing kit indeed would be immensely helpful in supporting Pakistan’s fight against COVID-19.

As Iron Brothers and the most reliable partners, Pakistan and China stood together amid the crisis and extended to each other utmost support and assistance.

He informed that Chinese vaccines have been a backbone of Pakistan’s inoculation drive and so far, about 130 million doses have been delivered to Pakistan from China, adding, “Today’s ceremony is yet another demonstration of this act of friendship and generosity.”

Ambassador Haque especially appreciated Ambassador Sha Zukang and CPAFFC for their continued support to Pakistan throughout the pandemic.

In his speech, Li Xikui said that as iron-brothers and all-weather strategic partners, Pakistan and China stood together in their fight against the pandemic and extended complete support to each other.
He said that CPAFFC would continue to meet Pakistan’s critical needs in future as well.

In his remarks, Ambassador Sha Zukang said that anti-pandemic cooperation between Pakistan and China has been mutually beneficial for both countries.

He recalled that Pakistan had also extended utmost support to China at the beginning of the Covid-19 outbreak and provided everything it had in the stores including the strategic reserves.

Wang Rui, Deputy GM of Wuhan Easy Diagnosis Biomedicine, introduced their products which have performed well in China’s fight against the pandemic.

He announced that they will not only donate the materials but also provide Pakistan with their technical support.
Nucleic acid tests with high sensitivity, specificity and rapid reaction time play an irreplaceable role in the prevention and control of the pandemic and clinical diagnosis of suspected patients.

Wang said, “In the battle against the pandemic in China, we have served more than 2,000 medical institutions in China with COVID-19 (SARS-CoV-2) Nucleic Acid Test Kits.”

“In addition, our products have been exported to more than 50 countries and regions. Today, we decided to donate our products to our iron brother.”

The ceremony was especially organised to mark the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China which is being celebrated this year.
Ahmed Farooq, Minister/DCM of Pakistani embassy in China and other embassy staff and friendly people from both countries witnessed the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PHOTO: EXPRESS
*Fresh batches of 15m Sinovac doses arrive from China*

PIA airlifted new consignments from December 10 to 15, says national flag carrier official

APP
December 15, 2021


*BEIJING: *The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has transported fresh consignments of 15 million doses of Sinovac Covid-19 vaccines by five special flights from the Capital International Airport Beijing to Islamabad.

The national flag carrier launched special flights PAK-6852, PAK-6853, PK-6856, PK-6857 and PK-6858 respectively and airlifted fresh consignments of Sinovac vaccine from December 10 to December 15, PIA Country Manager Qadir Bux Sangi said on Wednesday.

He added that a PIA special flight PK-6858 carrying 3 million doses of Sinovac Covid-19 vaccines left the Chinese capital for Islamabad.

Last week, Pakistan Ambassador to China Moinul Haque had thanked China for standing by Pakistan during testing times, including the fight against Covid-19.

"The vaccine campaign which is going [on] in Pakistan, the 90 per cent of it is being done through vaccines provided by China," he said.

In a recent statement, a Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson remarked that the China-Pakistan joint fight against the Covid-19 pandemic had achieved positive progress and set a good example for the world.

"Since the outbreak of Covid-19, our two countries have stood together in mutual assistance," he said in response to a question asked by _APP_.

He said that the Chinese side always attached high importance to Pakistan’s needs on vaccines and "we have engaged in close cooperation".

The spokesperson said that China had provided strong support to Pakistan. Just a few days ago, he said, 200,000 doses of vaccines from China Red Cross Society were transported to Islamabad.

Chinese were already engaging in joint production of vaccines in Pakistan and it would stand together with Pakistan to help it defeat the virus, he added.

In an earlier statement, the spokesperson remarked that since the outbreak, China and Pakistan had been supporting each other. "When China was in the middle of the anti-epidemic war, Pakistan was among the first to help China," he added.

In the same way, he said, the Chinese side had been helping and assisting Pakistan with testing agents, masks protective suits and vaccines. "These were concrete steps illustrating iron brother relationship between the two countries."

As per the latest figures, Pakistan had vaccinated 25 per cent of its total population and 37 per cent of its eligible population against the novel coronavirus.

It is pertinent to mention here that Pakistan was the first country in the world, which received a coronavirus vaccine from China as a donation.

On February 1, 2020, the first batch of 500,000 doses of coronavirus vaccines donated by the Chinese government arrived by a special plane in Islamabad.

Later, on February 8, China's People’s Liberation Army (PLA) delivered a batch of Covid-19 vaccines to the Pakistan armed forces at the latter’s request.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pfizer Pakistan announces to sponsor four lung health screening clinics*

by The Frontier Post







KARACHI: Pfizer Pakistan today announced that it will be sponsoring four lung health screening clinics, to support the expansion of Indus Hospital & Health Network’s (IHHN) existing Obstructive Lung Diseases (OLD) program. Under its commitment, Pfizer will be funding the functioning of four IHHN lung health screening clinics in Badin and Tharparkar in Sindh and Rahim Yar Khan (Bhong) and Lahore in Punjab. IHHN’s OLD program is intended to work towards a sole purpose of actively screening all patients for OLD, ensuring early and accurate diagnosis.

“Our aim is to support IHHN’s efforts to identify early signs of obstructive lung disease, which is a respiratory disease characterized by airway obstruction. The funds provided by us will be utilized towards purchase and maintenance of critical equipment and supporting salaries of technicians,” said Syed Muhammad Wajeehuddin, Country Manager Pfizer Pakistan. “This is a collaboration between two reputable organizations that have always kept the interest of their patients and quality paramount. We have complete confidence that these clinics will be instrumental in ensuring a healthy and happy Pakistan. Partnerships like these support our purpose: Breakthroughs that Change Patients’ Lives.”

“One of the biggest challenges in addressing chronic lung disease, such as asthma and Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease, or COPD, in Pakistan is accurate diagnosis,” said Dr. Saima Saeed, Director, Lung Health Program, IHHN. “We are grateful to Pfizer for their donation, which allows access to spirometry within primary care; this is rare in Pakistan. It will reduce the burden of this much neglected non-communicable disease by enabling life-saving interventions to be made sooner and so make a huge impact.”

About Pfizer: Breakthroughs That Change Patients’ Lives Pfizer has been working for the health and wellbeing of patients in Pakistan for more than 60 years. Our business in Pakistan is part of the global Pfizer Inc. operations, first founded in 1849 in New York, USA. Pfizer Pakistan’s reach for patients is 20 million of 200 million.

At Pfizer Pakistan, we provide access to safe, innovative and affordable medicines to millions of Pakistanis. Having a portfolio of medicines that prevent, treat and cure diseases across a range of therapeutic areas allows Pfizer Pakistan to enjoy the reputation of being a leading drug maker in the country.

Every day, Pfizer colleagues work across developed and emerging markets to advance wellness, prevention, treatments and cures that challenge the most feared diseases of our time.
Consistent with our responsibility as one of the world’s premier innovative biopharmaceutical companies, we collaborate with health care providers, governments and local communities to support and expand access to reliable, affordable health care around the world. For more than 170 years, Pfizer has worked to make a difference for all who rely on us. To learn more about our operations in Pakistan, please visit us at www.pfizer.com.pk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dr. Faisal appreciates China, Pakistan collaboration on locally-produced vaccines*

December 27, 2021






Dr. Faisal Sultan, SAPM Imran Khan on Health, has said that the locally-produced vaccines with the help of China have garnered a good response locally and China has always supported Pakistan in the hour of need. 
During March this year, Pakistan signed a deal with Chinese company, CansinoBio to import a concentrate of the vaccine in bulk to process and package the vaccine locally. The SAPM informed that the local manufacturing of the China-based vaccine will continue to meet the demand of the country.

Pakistan-manufactured Covid vaccines, produced with China’s help, are getting a great response at the vaccination centers, officials said on Saturday evening.

Pakistan had signed a deal with Chinese company CansinoBio in late March to import a concentrate of the vaccine in bulk to process and package the vaccine locally.

Later, Pakistan started producing the single-dose Chinese CanSinoBio, COVID-19 vaccine to be able to deliver 3 million doses a month with the new name PakVac.

A National Institute of Health (NIH) spokesperson informed that millions of doses had been sent to the vaccination centers since the inauguration of the production plant in Islamabad.

Dr. Faisal Sultan, Special Assistant to Prime Minister (SAPM) Imran Khan on Health, told Gwadar Pro that the Chinese vaccines were highly effective and appreciated in Pakistan.

“The locally produced vaccines with the help of China got a great response. China has stood by us in this hour of need,” he maintained, citing the Covid pandemic.

Sultan mentioned that China had supported Pakistan more than any other countries to control the Covid pandemic.

The SAPM informed that the local manufacturing of the China-based vaccine will continue to meet the demand of the country.

NIH Executive Director Professor Aamer Ikram said the co-production along with CanSino in Pakistan was a great effort by both sides.

Ikram elaborated that the Chinese firm was supplying a vaccine concentrate which the “plant then formulates, processes and packages.”

CanSinBio had transferred some of its production technology to Pakistan and was supervising operations, he remarked.

Quality control, he added, was being carried out by Pakistan. “We have acquired technology and expertise to ensure quality control,” he underscored.

According to NIH, PakVac is saving around 25% on vaccine costs. Pakistan, which has a population of 220 million people, faced initial vaccination hesitancy and a shortage of vaccine supplies but later started mass vaccination for all adults.

Pakistan heavily relied on All-Weather-Friend China in vaccine procurement and of the six vaccines approved for use in Pakistan, three – Sinopharm, SinoVac and CanSinoBio – are from China.

In an earlier statement, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong said: “Our cooperation (co-production of vaccines) not only effectively contributes to Pakistan’s efforts in fighting the Covid-19 but reduces its (Pakistan’s) dependence on vaccine import.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction 600 bed Institute of Cardiology in Dera Ghazi Khan, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 200 bed Institute of Cardiology in Dera Ghazi Khan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New 20 Modular Operation Theatres are ready for inauguration in March at Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar the second Government hospital of country to get ISO Certification.

Taimur Jhagra inspected new Modular OT and directed Khyber Teaching Hospital Administration for it’s swift inauguration..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of buildings for ......
1) Accident & Emergency and 
2) Orthopaedic and Spine are in last phase at Hayatabad Medical Complex in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus Hospital under construction in Karachi. 

It will have 1,350 beds, it can receive 1.5 million patients a year.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...

National immunisation campaign has begun in 151 districts of the country...

Dedicated workers reach more than 4️⃣0️⃣ million children with the life-saving polio vaccine..






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
Mother & Child Hospital in Charsadda has been completed. The hospital is expected to be operational within 2 to 3 months.




















.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...
*Construction work at Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust Cancer Hospital Karachi. *

It will be opened for patients at the end of next year. It will be bigger than SKMT Peshawar and Lahore. 





.






.





............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.
New linear accelerator with radiosurgery inaugurated at SKMCH&RC, Lahore​
The Frontier Post







Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre (SKMCH&RC), Lahore.


LAHORE: A second top-of-the-line Varian True Beam linear accelerator with stereotactic radiosurgery capability was inaugurated at Wednesday, March 16, 2022 in the Department of Clinical & Radiation Oncology at *Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre (SKMCH&RC), Lahore.*

The ribbon cutting and plaque unveiling was performed by a young cancer patient, Nisar Ahmed, along with acting CEO of SKMCH&RC, Dr Muhammed Aasim Yusuf. On this occasion, Dr Yusuf thanked all the generous donors for supporting SKMCH&RC’s mission of fighting cancer, especially supporters in Canada, who funded this new and most advanced linear accelerator.

He said, “At SKMCH&RC, we aim to continuously upgrade our equipment and technology, so as to be able to provide the best possible treatment to all our patients. 

The addition of this new technology at our hospital in Lahore will cater to the ever-increasing number of cancer patients needing radiation therapy with a high degree of accuracy, precision and speed.” Dr Yusuf went on to say, “As Ramzan approaches, I would like to urge people to support SKMCH&RC’s mission of providing equitable access to quality treatment to all patients.

We treat Zakat as a sacred trust, and have always taken all possible steps to ensure that the utilisation of Zakat complies with Islamic injunctions regarding utilisation for Zakat-eligible patients.

We hope that our supporters will continue to donate generously, enabling us to offer world class treatment to thousands of deserving cancer patients at our hospitals in Lahore and Peshawar, where we continue to treat more than 75% of our patients free of charge, but also at our third, and Pakistan’s largest, Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital, currently under construction in Karachi, which is expected to open to patients at the end of 2023.”
,.---

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Setup in Islamabad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

How heartening to see these initiatives! Bless all who work in them, all who helped to build them, all who finance them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
The upcoming Pakhtunkhwa Liver Institute within Khyber Medical University, Peshawar; now close to completion; after revisions to the PC1, phase 1 will be opened this year ....






,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

*,.,.
Peshawar Institute of Cardiology*

Phase 2 of the Peshawar Institute of Cardiology has been completed within a year, with 6 cath labs now operational. This is the first public sector hospital in Pakistan to be ISO certified & soon the first to get JCIA accreditation.


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523335022983458819

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523279636213379072





















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071034107159826432




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=261014012846429


----------



## ghazi52

....
Under construction 1000 bed Nishtar 2 Hospital Multan, which is expected to be completed by the end of 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Mardan Medical College, KPK. coming soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah on Tuesday inaugurated the long-awaited Rescue 1122 service in the province, a collaboration between the provincial government and the World Bank, and handed over 50 ambulances to authorities.

*Shah said that the government aimed to procure 230 ambulances, of which 50 are being put to service in Karachi from today.*

He added that the ambulance service would be expanded to other divisions and districts of the province later.

"I believe, by October, the fleet of 230 ambulances will be completed," Shah said, adding that the service will add 40 new ambulances to its fleet every month.

The ambulances were the first step towards establishing a full-fledged Rescue 1122 service in Sindh, the chief minister said.

He added that the service was needed because of "unprecedented trends of urban expansion and recurring natural as well as human-induced disasters experienced by the province in the last decade, especially the Covid-19 pandemic".

According to a press release from the Chief Minister House, Shah said it was the government's responsibility to ensure public safety and healthcare by addressing different emergencies.

"My government's top priority is to provide an emergency rescue, relief and rehabilitation service to the people whenever any disaster strikes ... a service which provides aid efficiently and as quickly as possible, a service which deals with the catastrophe as the first responder and tries to mitigate the consequences of it."

A central command and control centre would be set up in the project's next phase, while work was also being done to make divisional headquarters operational, the chief minister said.

In addition, the provincial government was holding negotiations with the World Bank to improve rescue centres across the province, he added.

Shah thanked Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif for his support in launching the rescue service with technical help from Punjab.

Health Minister Dr Azra Fazal Pechuho, while addressing the ceremony, said 85 ambulances were already in use in Thatta, Sajawal and Karachi while the 50 new ones being added to the fleet would have advanced trauma, cardiac and obstetric life support facilities.

The ambulances would have drivers and paramedics who would both be trained, she added.

"Aside from the ambulance services, there will also be rapid response centres from Mirpur Mathelo to Gambat, Moro, Hyderabad, Nooriabad and Malir in Karachi. These rapid response centres will be satellites of the Shaheed Benazirabad Trauma Centre. There will also be a rescue centre every 50 kilometres along the highway so as to respond as quickly as possible to any roadside emergencies."


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
ISLAMABAD: A research centre will be established to figure out reasons behind the increase in cardiovascular diseases (CVDs) among people in the country so that steps can be taken accordingly for their prevention.

The centre will be established in a six-storey building at a cost of Rs8 billion and the defence ministry has been nominated as the executing agency of the project. Construction of the building will be completed in three years and all cardiology institutions will become members of the centre.

Health Services Academy Vice Chancellor Dr Shahzad Ali Khan has been nominated as focal person for the project and as a representative of the Ministry of National Health Services (NHS).

Talking to _Dawn_, Mr Khan said: “Research will be carried out to find out which foods and medicines cause reactions in people. The proposal for establishment of this centre was floated two years back however many wanted to know why research should be carried out near the Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology and National Institute of Heart Diseases (AFIC-NIHD). I had pointed out that many people prefer to go to AFIC for treatment which is why research must be done there.”

Mr Khan said the centre would therefore be established in front of the AFIC-NIHD in Rawalpindi.

“I believe that the centre will play a vital role towards finding reasons for increasing cases of heart diseases and solutions to address them,” he added.

Food and medicines have side effects and these can vary depending on what people’s health choices are, he said, adding that, “we have results of research carried out on people in other countries but we cannot depend on it.”

According to data, collected by the World Health Organisation and the NHS ministry, every year 17 million people die of heart diseases across the globe. In 2016, around 19pc deaths were reported due to heart-related issues in Pakistan but now, as per reports, this number has gone up to 29pc, which means that 47 people die of a heart attack every hour.

_Published in Dawn, June 7th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
RIUT starts kidney operations on trial basis​Health official says OPD, emergency and other departments will become operational in one week
Correspondent
August 01, 2022






*RAWALPINDI: *The Rawalpindi Institute of Urology and Kidney Transplant (RIUT) — a dedicated health facility meant to provide quality treatment to patients suffering from acute kidney diseases — has started operations on a trial basis.

The RIUT, which could not be made functional since the foundation of the institute was laid in 2012by Shehbaz Sharif as the Punjab chief minister, was converted into a dedicated medical facility two years back for treating Covid-19patients after the outbreak of the infectious disease.

The RIUT administration is now focused on going full-steam ahead with its plans to make the institute functional by opening the hospital’s emergency, outpatient department and dialysis centres initially.

The requisite equipment for the treatment and transplant facility has already been purchased.

RIUT Medical Superintendent (MS) Dr Tahir Rizvi said that around four to five patients were being treated on a trial basis daily at the facility after they were being referred by the Benazir Bhutto Hospital.

The MS, who is also the acting charge of RIUT, said that over 97 per cent of work had been completed at the health facility and the outdoor patient department, emergency and other departments would become operational in a week.

With 30 state-of-the-art dialysis machines, 30 people will be able to have dialysis at the same time.

Kidney stones will be treated with a laser using lithotripsy machines at RIUT which will be the first government hospital for the treatment of kidney diseases in the Rawalpindi division.

Dr Tahir said that RIUT has around 30 dialysis machines and after the completion of the project, the burden on city hospitals for treating kidney patients would be decreased.

He said that the provincial government had provided the required funds, and the process of tenders and quotations was in the final stages for the completion of the project.
Sources said that at the RIUT, 64 vacancies of technical and subordinate staff have also been filled.

The first phase of deployment of professors, specialist doctors and nursing staff has been completed and the process of further appointments against the vacant posts will be completed soon.

Dr Tahir said that around600 staff, including doctors, nurses, paramedical and related staff, would be recruited to provide the best medical facilities to the residents of Rawalpindi and its adjacent areas.

He said that the Punjab government was determined to upgrade the existing health facilities in Rawalpindi, for which all available resources were being utilised to bring a visible change in the delivery of health services.

The MS said that RIUT would be a state-of-the-art urology centre of its kind in the region, providing all medical and surgical facilities to urology and kidney patients.

Health experts have been urging the government to prioritise the project, as the rising number of kidney-related diseases in the country as well as its mortality rates increasing.

They further said that the government must make RIUT operational at the earliest for the treatment of patients who could not afford private treatment.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,
US donates 36 vehicles to health dept. for better service delivery​Ashfaq Yusufzai
August 5, 2022





Ambassador of the United States to Pakistan Donald Blome on Thursday handed over 36 vehicles to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health minister Taimur Khan Jhagra. — Photo courtesy: USAID Twitter

PESHAWAR: Ambassador of the United States to Pakistan Donald Blome on Thursday handed over 36 vehicles to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health minister Taimur Khan Jhagra saying the initiative will improve health service delivery at primary and secondary care level as well as coronavirus detection and vaccination through better surveillance and monitoring.

“We [US] enjoy 75 years long cooperation with Pakistan. Our country is assisting the host population in addressing their public health issues through disease surveillance initiatives and will continue with it,” the ambassador told the vehicles handing over ceremony here.

Mr Blome said the US was providing technical assistance to Pakistan for effective response to Covid-19 and had so far donated 62 million vaccine doses to it.

He said the US was cooperating with Pakistan at the federal level with priority being given to the violence-hit Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

“We [US] are assisting Pakistan to improve its maternal health and bring down child mortality through various initiatives,” he said.

The ambassador said the US had imparted training to 27,000 Pakistani doctors.

He said the USAID Integrated Health Systems Strengthening and Service Delivery activity was meant to improve public trust in the provincial government’s services, improve governance, enhance equitable delivery of basic services, including Covid-19 care and inoculation and strengthening health security.

“We [US] have refurbished and donated essential equipment to 180 primary healthcare facilities in addition to operationalisation of seven more hospitals to make maternal, newborn and child healthcare effective,” he said.

Mr Blome said training had been given to 3,000 healthcare providers on infection control and prevention, while 400 were trained in management of critical Covid-19 patients in ICU.

He also said 16,000 lady health workers underwent training in the management of virus-hit people at home.

The ambassador said the US mission, in collaboration with the provincial government, had imparted training to 500 members of the rapid response teams to strengthen monitoring and surveillance and control the outbreak of Covid-19.

He said bilateral cooperation had benefitted both countries over the years and it would continue.

US Consul General in Peshawar Richard H. Riley and USAID Mission Director Reed Aeschliman were also present.

Health minister Taimur Khan Jhagra termed the USAID’s support as crucial for strengthening the Integrated Disease Surveillance System in the province and counted the measures taken by the Pakistan Tehreek Insaf’s government for revamping the health system in the province.

The minister appreciated the US’s assistance in establishing the state-of-the-art burns centre in Peshawar.

“Under a reform programme, we [KP government] have accorded autonomy to 11 teaching hospitals and initiated basic reforms in primary and secondary care system to benefit patients,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, August 5th, 2022_


----------



## Luosifen

Zonergy offers free solar power plants at Bahawalpur hospital​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Aug 5, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Aug 5 (Gwadar Pro) -China’s renewable energy solutions conglomerate Zonergy has installed four solar power plants at different buildings of BahawalVictoria Hospital in Bahawalpur district of Punjab province.
The plants, having a total peak generation capacity of 325kW, have been installed by the Chinese company free of cost under its Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) agreement with the government of Punjab.
A 40kW solar power plant was set up at the hospital’s blood bank, which caters for the whole region. Other plants were installed at the emergency building and cardiac and kidney centres.
The solar plants also have storage facilities, which will resolve the issue of power outages at the hospital's critical departments. The administration of the hospital has recognised and appreciated Zonergy for the completion of the project at one of the key hospitals in a relatively less-developed area of Punjab.
Zonergy has completed a 300 megawatts solar power plant project in Bahawalpur under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative. The company will expand the project up to 900 MWs with a total investment of US$1.5 billion. The project caters for the need of 200,000 households and has created 3,000 jobs for Pakistani youth.
The company’s CSR initiative also includes an annual internship programme for two public-sector universities of Bahawalpur,installation of solar power plants (20+25 kW) at two degree colleges,a 15 kW solar power plant at the BhailiHigher Secondary School, Multan,5kW solar power plant in emergency departments of two hospitals at Bahawalpur and Multan, development of two resource centres for training on solar and other renewable energy technologies at two universities of Bahawalpur and Multan, installation of 180 kW solar power plant at Nishtar Hospital, Multanand installation of water filtration plant in Bahawalpur.









Zonergy offers free solar power plants at Bahawalpur hospital


ISLAMABAD, Aug 5 (Gwadar Pro) -China’s renewable energy solutions conglomerate Zonergy has installed




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Executive Director of #NICVD Prof.Nadeem Qamar shares the latest improvements and innovations at #NICVDKarachi hospital where all treatments for any form of cardiovascular disease are provided including procedures related to interventional cardiology, bypass surgery, and electrophysiology, amongst others. The hospital’s latest innovations also feature treatments for acute stroke patients who can seek aid within six hours of the stroke to remove and prevent further damage.

NICVD’s Chest Pain Units treat all patients with chest pain, get patients evaluated and provide treatment for all free of cost. All the procedures including ECG, blood pressure, and pulse are provided free of cost, and patients with more severe cardiac problems are referred to the main NICVD hospital.

National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases - NICVD










Developing Pakistan | Facebook


21 views, 0 likes, 0 loves, 0 comments, 0 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Developing Pakistan:




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology Dera Ghazi Khan is a project of the Specialized Healthcare and Medical Education Department that is being developed and constructed by IDAP.

It’s a 200 bedded fully equipped hospital that will be catering around 482,000 people of DJ Khan & it's surroundings. Construction is progressing rapidly and will be completed soon!


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Shaukat Khanum Cancer Memorial Hospital and Research Center Karachi...












*


----------



## ghazi52

Military Hospital , Rawalpindi.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
With the introduction of various new technologies, telehealth is now challenging the way healthcare is delivered. It refers to the delivery of health-related services and information via electronic communication. While developed economies are much more advanced in implementing technology in health services, developing countries like Pakistan are eagerly trying to follow. Salaam Takaful Limited, keeping abreast with the technology, and consolidating and modernizing solutions within all sectors, brings another first in the industry, Salaam App.

*Salaam App is a one-of-its-kind feature of Salaam Takaful Limited which can be availed with all the products of Salaam Takaful Limited. The app is designed specifically, keeping the needs of our customers in mind and allowing them to take greater control of their healthcare.*

The multifunctional app provides an efficient healthcare delivery system enabling patients to view benefit information along with display of health card information, keep a track of their health, navigate nearby pharmacies and hospitals, avail amazing discounts through Vouch365 and last but definitely not the least, access the one-of-its-kind, Salaam Virtual Clinic.

Focused on simplifying the tedious process of out-patient consultation, the new platform has certified physicians on board where patients can ask any question regarding their healthcare free of cost via audio and video calls. This initiative is in continuation with our vision to develop a sustainable health ecosystem. All the in-house qualified doctors are constantly busy in providing assistance to Salaam Takaful policyholders and their family members, providing them with diagnosis, prescriptions and guidance in their time of need.

There have been many examples of utmost convenience, speedy solution and at times life saving instances due to which Salaam app and Salaam Virtual Clinic are now quite famous amongst the company’s policyholders. Where other Insurance and Takaful operators just get activated at the time of claim settlement, Salaam Takaful believes in giving value to its policyholders from day one.

The digital medical platform by the first Shariah Compliant Insurtech is expected to create a quantum leap in Pakistan’s healthcare, offering potential patients a number of unique services and giving them access to doctors from anywhere anytime.

Salaam Takaful is the largest dedicated general takaful operator and first Islamic insurtech in Pakistan, with presence across the country. It has a comprehensively diversified product portfolio including, but not limited to, motor, health, travel, livestock, crop, fire, marine, etc. More information can be taken from www.salaamtakaful.com


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pak-China traditional medicines sector possesses broad prospects for cooperation: Chinese Expert​October 17, 2022





ISLAMABAD – Traditional medicine in China and Pakistan has a broad space of bilateral collaboration in research and development, management and production that would lay a strong foundation of future research. “Collaboration between Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) and Unani Tibb (traditional medicine in Pakistan) can set the future research for health,” Prof. Liu Xinmin, Member, Expert Advisory Panel on Traditional Medicine, World Health Organization (WHO) and Co-Director of Sino-Pakistan Cooperation Center on TCM (SPCCTCM) told Gwadar Pro on Sunday. Prof. Xinmin said, “This is China’s first proprietary Chinese medicine to complete clinical trials guided by drug registration abroad, and it is also the first proprietary Chinese medicine to be verified by foreign scientists on the basis of international evidence-based medicine abroad.” Prof. Xinmin said that the International Center for Chemical and Biological Sciences (ICCBS), University of Karachi is internationally influential in the field of natural product chemistry. This is the recognition of traditional Chinese medicine in Pakistan and it is also a major booster to promote cooperation in traditional medicine between China and Pakistan. 

Pakistani herbal medicines have rich resources in the treatment of respiratory and skin diseases and the products are exported to Central Asia and other countries. Pakistanis are accustomed to taking herbal medicines and are highly receptive to TCM. “In recent years, the industrial scale and research & development level of TCM have been significantly improved. China’s management experience of high-quality herbal medicine resources can be shared with Pakistan.

Pakistan is very active in international and exchange platforms, and Pakistan and China can jointly increase the popularity and influence of traditional medicine in the world,” Prof. Liu suggested. After thousands of years of development, TCM has developed numerous effective treatments for plague. TCM has sustained efficacy in the face of complex and variable viruses, and it is well-suited to cope with the ever-changing COVID-19 virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 2.25 Million People get Free Treatment of Rs 49.6 Billion through Sehat Card in Punjab*


The department of Specialised Health and Medical Education has shared the statistics of the Sehat Sahulat Card on the instructions of Dr. Yasmin Rashid, Punjab Health Minister. As per the details, more than 2.25 million of people in Punjab have got free treatment via Sehat Card. However, the Punjab nation have got free of cost treatment of Rs49.6 billion from it.

In Punjab, more than 42,000 women had normal delivery while 180,000 have got the facility of caesarean operation for free.

Moreover, 32,000 people had free hernia operation and more than 31,000 people got free chemotherapy facility.

141,000 people had eye surgery free of cost however, dengue patients can also get free treatment facility from now which are on panel (private hospitals of Punjab).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/ImranKhanPTI
Imran Khan

@ImranKhanPTI

شوکت خانم میموریل ٹرسٹ کراچی: تمام تر چیلنجز کے باوجود تعمیراتی کام شیڈیول کے مطابق جاری ہے۔ آئندہ برس کے اواخر میں اسے کھولیں گے، انشاءاللہ۔ کراچی کا یہ ہسپتال تمام ہسپتالوں میں سب سے بڑا اور جدید ترین مشینری سے لیس ہوگا۔​...
Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust Karachi: Despite all the challenges, the construction work is going on as per schedule. It will be opened at the end of next year, God willing. This hospital in Karachi will be the largest among all hospitals and will be equipped with the latest machinery.



























Nov 1, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GwadarBalochistan...
GDA Under the game changer CPEC the Pak-China Friendship Hospital is being established & would be equipped soon with modern medical facilities, & be run by Indus Hospital


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
PIMS begins test run for child emergency room​
Islamabad : The capital city's largest government hospital, PIMS, has begun the 'test run' for its modern, well-equipped emergency room for children.

The facility set up with the help of NGO ChildLife Foundation in record six months will open its doors to patients in a couple of weeks, according to Dr Abid Malik, chairman of the PIMS Board of Governors.

He told 'The News' that the emergency room would provide free care to children round the clock and thus, helping improve the quality of services offered to patients, who come in not only from the Islamabad Capital Territory but also from Punjab, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, and Gilgit-Baltistan.

Dr Abid said not only would ChildLife Foundation give away free medicines to patients but it would also provide the medical facility with doctors, paramedics and nurses and bear the cost of their salaries and other benefits. He said that manpower would help the hospital post staff members to other places to address the short-staffing issue.

The BoG chairman said serious efforts were being made by the BoG to upgrade the hospital, especially its Children's Hospital and Mother and Child Health Care Centre, with the help of the Japanese aid agency, JICA.

ChildLife Foundation CEO Dr Ahson Rabbani said the PIMS emergency room, the 12th by his organisation in the country, would help improve child survival.

He said the ChildLife Foundation had pioneered a groundbreaking approach to tackle the above problems by providing free and quality emergency treatment to children across the country and was following an adopt-and-operate model to modernise and manage the children's emergency rooms in government hospitals, where the sickest and poorest children could access quality care 24/7.

"We [ChildLife Foundation] have provided quality emergency care to over four million children across the country since our establishment in 2011. We’re growing fast, with our 12th emergency room at PIMS and more telemedicine satellite centres upcoming this year," he said.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592537740188737536


----------



## ghazi52

Mianwali Mother and Child Hospital, Punjab..


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi's Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust ...


----------



## Fery

Chirurgie esthétique Tunisie


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology Dera Ghazi Khan is a project of the Specialized Healthcare and Medical Education Department that is being developed and constructed.

It’s a 200 bedded fully equipped hospital that will be catering around 482,000 people of DG Khan & it's surroundings. Construction is progressing rapidly and will be completed soon!


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
New Dialysis Unit (25 machines) is now fully operational at Khyber Teaching Hospital. KP patients are getting FREE dialysis through* KP Sehat Card Plus *and thousands of patients have benefited from the service till date



















\


----------

